# Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?



## B-A-N-G-E-R (14. März 2015)

*Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Hi Leute ich frage mich echt ob ich langsam zu alt zum zocken werde oder ob es einfach nur noch schrott games gibt und es deswegen kein Spaß mehr macht.
um nur einige zu nennen: COD Ghosts, Sim City, BF Hardline (das doch kein BF!), Evolve, Assassins Creed, The Evil Within, Need for Speed = DEAD, Command and Conquer = ebenfalls DEAD usw.
Meiner meinung nach alles nur noch schrott. Aber warum? Seht ihr das auch so? Vielleicht liegts auch einfach am alter (27). Auf jedenfall frage ich mich echt langsam warum überhaupt noch zocken, es gibt ja nix wo man denkt cool und ganze zeit drauflos zockt. BF3 war noch geil oder COD Black ops 1 und Crysis 3 . Aber jetzt, man kauft sich ein Game und würde es am liebsten wieder umtauschen. 

Wie seht ihr das?

ps. Alles am handy getippt also habt nachsicht


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Das Thema kommt immer wieder mal auf, was soll man dazu schon sagen, außer ... es liegt an dir !
Natürlich wirst du jetzt auch gleichgesinnte treffen, aber auch weit mehr die dies ganz anders sehen.
Das ganze soll jetzt nicht herüber kommen, als wäre ich gerade extrem negativ eingestellt, aber was kann hier schon herauskommen, einige Prozent werden dir zustimmen die es gerade genauso geht, und die Mehrheit nicht.
Daher kann man dir nur Ratschläge geben, zb kauf nicht jeden Schice den die Presse hyped, dann wirst du auch nicht enttäuscht, ließ dir tests durch, schau dir LetsPlays an und spiele die Demo's wenn möglich, das hilft schon mal viel.
Und am alter liegt es schon mal gar nicht, hier rennen noch viel ältere im Forum herum die doppelt so alt sind wie du, spielen ist sowieso nichts was mit dem alter zusammenhängt.
Ich denke du hast zu viel Auswahl worauf du dich stürzten willst, wenn ich dir sage das heute noch oft ein Spiel spiele was im Jahre 1998 erschienen ist, ist das etwas was dir wohl nicht zusagt, ich will damit sagen es muss nicht immer das neueste sein und man darf ruhig auch länger an einem Spiel festhalten was man mag.
Ende .... Vorhang senkt sich ^^


----------



## nudelhaus (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

weil wegen EA, zumindest zu 70%.


----------



## buggs001 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Kommt auch immer auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an.

Also ich darf nicht meckern.
Meine drei letzten Games haben mir bzw. sagen mir zu:
Dragon Age Inquisition
Far Cry 4
The Crew


----------



## yingtao (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Naja, COD ist halt COD und da tut sich nicht viel von Teil zu Teil. Advanced Warfare hat etwas am Gameplay geändert wodurch sich der Multiplayer etwas anders spielt aber ansonsten ist alles beim alten. BF Hardline ist einfach ein anderes Spielprinzip. Urbanes Setting, mehr fokussiert auf einzelne Dinge. Halt ähnlich wie das beliebte Payday nur in einem größeren Maßstab und etwas mehr auf die Masse ausgerichtet. Sim City ist echt nicht so der Bringer aber auch hier gibt es Leute die die Einbindung der sozialen Aspekte gut finden und sich nicht daran stören das es simpler ist als die alten Teile. Assassin's Creed ist das selbe Problem wie bei COD. Mehr vom alten und kaum was neues wodurch man vom Spielprinzip vielleicht ausgebrannt ist. Evolve ist ein Teamshooter der nur Spaß macht wenn man mit Freunden spielt, Evil Within war gar nicht so schlecht und hat sehr an Resident Evil 4 erinnert wodurch es sich eher oldschool angefühlt hat und nicht mehr zeitgemäß (genau das war aber das Ziel).

Am Ende liegt es an dir. Schon die von dir als gut aufgeführten Titel fand ich persönlich schlecht oder uninteressant. Liegt es am Alter? Vielleicht zum Teil. Man hat einfach schon so viel gespielt wodurch es schwierig ist neue Dinge zu finden die einen beeindrucken und der Anspruch an neue Spiele steigt. Nicht jedes Spiel was heutzutage erscheint ist aber schlecht. Besonders die kleineren Spiele wie z.B. Valliant Hearts oder Ori and the blind forrest sind tolle Spiele. Bevor man ein Spiel kauft muss man sich halt vorher informieren anstatt blind zu kaufen. Demos gibt es meist nicht mehr aber dafür gibt es ja Tests, Foren und vielleicht auch Let's Plays auf Youtube. Selbst bei Spieleserien wie COD, BF, Sim City usw. muss man jeden neuen Ableger kritisch begutachten und überlegen ob man es spielen will oder nicht. Nur weil der letzte Teil gut war muss der neue nicht auch gut sein.


----------



## Cinnayum (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Es gibt nur noch ganz wenige Spiele mit einer Seele.
Das ist alles jährliche Fließbandproduktion, die nur 1-2 Monate beschäftigen soll, damit man möglichst bald neues Futter kauft.

Spiele sind wie Filme mit einem minimalen Eigenbeitrag, um die Story voranzubringen.

Die letzten Titel, die mir bis zum Durchspielen gefallen haben, tja das sind nur wenige.
Und dieser absolute Mainstreamkäse geht auch an mir vorbei.

Probier "was neues / anderes", vielleicht findest du daran Gefallen.

Ori and the blind Forest
Hotline Miami

Oder was "altes":
FinalFantasy 7 /  8
Beyond Good and Evil
Homeworld (Remastered)

Oder wenns mehr Shooter sein sollen:
Quake IV
Star Wars Republic Commando

Die waren "unpassend" in ihrer Zeit und ich kram sie ab und zu noch wieder raus, weil sie irgendwie besonders sind.

Auch der Tomb Raider Reboot hat mir sehr gut gefallen, oder die Neuauflage von XCOM (wenn man so Strategie mag).


----------



## zLein (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Man muss auch mal nach links und rechts schauen. Pauschal zu sagen, dass nur noch scheiß Spiele raus kommen würde ich so nicht unterschrieben. Klar bei den Majors ist der künstlerische Aspekt sicher sekundär, Wirtschaftlichkeit ist da sicher ein wichtigerer Faktor. Aber es gibt doch gerade dank Steam eine Reihe von Indie-Games die grandios sind. Natürlich darf man nicht auf dem Trip sein "Grafik ist alles".


----------



## Kerkilabro (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Sämtliche Spiele sind nur noch Mist. Auf Steam werden nurnoch Smartphone Games als PC Game verkauft. Spiele werden heute nur noch als Kuh verkauft die man dann immer melkt (DLCs). Habgier zerstört den Menschen sowie seine Freiheit und Kultur. Wenn man heute rülpst muss man mit einer Patentklage rechnen.


----------



## Do Berek (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Bei AAA -Titeln würd ich auch nicht auf Innovation hoffen,die machen nur was sich auch verkauft.
Sehe die Szene ähnlich,aber etwas anders.Grade vorgestern Payday 2 geholt,in der Hoffnung,einen interessanten taktischen Shooter zu bekommen,eine Art Anti-RainbowSix.
Shooter ja,Taktik nein,alles spielt sich gleich,kein Tutorial,KI strunzdoff.Schon wieder von der Platte geputzt.
Imho kommen die wirklich interesanten Titel von Indies oder durch Crowdfunding zustande.(Kingdom Come,Starcitizen)
Zusammen mit GTA 5 sind das auch die einzigen Titel die mich dieses Jahr interessieren.
Das letzte AAA-Spiel das mich gefesselt hat war die Mass Effect Trilogie,dank Leuten wie Bioware, die Geschichten erzählen können,aber seitdem


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

CoD war bei mir mit WaW schon beendet alleine schon wegen den Zwangsservern die dann kamen und bei quasi allen Shootern war der WW II out. Mit BF bin ich nie richtig warm geworden und bei BiA wurde es schlagartig ruhig. NfS ging auch nur noch in Richtung Spielzeug.
Irgendwie hat man alles schon gesehen oder gespielt, von daher bin ich bei gegangen und habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht das anzusehen was man einst links liegen ließ. Mein persönliches Gefühl sagt mir, je lauter und umfangreicher die Werbung desto schneller landet das Zeugs in der Versenkung.
Schon mal Saboteur oder Enemy Front probiert, oder die Sniper Elite Reihe?


----------



## Nazzy (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Da, wo viel Geld vorhanden ist, da fehlt der "Mut" zur Innovation oder der Publisher hat mittlerweile zuviel "Macht". Anders kann ich mir die Flut an fortlaufenden, immer gleichen Spieleserien nicht erklären.
Aber es geht auch anders, wie Spiele wie Cities Skylines etc. beweisen. Nur sind solche Titel sehr rar. Wundert mich auch kaum, warum die Indie Szene so boomt. 
Wobei ich mit diesen Spielen selten was anfangen kann. Oftmals sind die mir zu "bunt" und zu kitschig.


----------



## Kerkilabro (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=moTvp6tamn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nazzy (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

yo, kenne ich, sehr gut


----------



## xActionx (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Liegt definitiv an dir ich für meinen Teil finde bspw. Hardline und Evolve spitze und fand Black Ops (so wie die meisten anderen CODs) total langweilig, eintönig und alles in allem schlecht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



> Liegt definitiv an dir


Ziemlich pauschale Aussage, nur weil man sich nicht von jedem Mist hypen lässt. Ich finde genau das ist der Grund warum fast nur Schund raus kommt ( soll jetzt keine persönliche Kiste sein ).


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Die Spiele, die du (also der TE) alle aufgezählt hast sind Spieleserien, die immer und immer und immer wieder ausgeschlachtet werden. Viele Spieler assoziieren in diese Spiele viele Erfahrungen mit hinnein. Deswegen verkaufen sie sich so gut, selbst wenn sie mal nicht gut sind. Viele Spieler haben zum ersten mal Berührung mit einer Serie wie CoD oder Battlefield und springen auf das Setting an oder folgen dem Gruppenzwang in der Schule. Diese Spieleserien sind im Grunde nie sterben wollende Cashcow's, die mit DLC's  und anderen Bonis immer weiter gemolken werden. Irgendwann ist aber eine Spieleserie eben ausgelutscht. Das interessiert nur eben die neueren Spieler nicht. Die Serie muss für die Spieler eben nur cool bleiben. Dann wird auch das 20. Battlefield sich noch verkaufen.

Ein weiterer Teil ist der "Schutz" vor Urheberrechtsverletzungen. Publisher stellen alle Spieler erst einmal unter Generalverdacht und bauen entsprechende "Schutzmaßnahmen" in ihre Produkte direkt ein. Accountzwang, Onlinezwang, begrenzte Anzahl an mögliche Aktivierung pro Lizenz, Wegfall von LAN-Modi's (um Onlinespiele über VPN und dem LAN-Modus zu unterbinden) etc.

Und was natürlich auch eine große Rolle spielt ist die breite Masse. Der Markt ist eine Art passive Demokratie. Während wir unsere Politik aktiv und bewusst wählen, beinflussen wir mit unserem Kaufverhalten und unserer Nachfrage passiv (also eher unbewusst) die Ausrichtung neuer Produkte. Und da gibt es leider zu viele Menschen, denen das Angebot völlig egal ist. Hauptsache sie bekommen, was sie wollen. Wir beschweren uns über DLC's (früher Addons/Expansions), die das Spiel erweitern und stellenweise kostenpflichtig sogar vervollständigen. Wir selber finden diese Entwicklung total daneben. Alle reden vom Boykott an solche Entwickler/Publisher. Aber der persönliche Boykott funktioniert in einem demokratischen Gebilde nicht, wenn die Breite Masse trotzdem den Mist ohne zu jammern kauft. Die Leute bestellen sich ewig Spiele im vorraus, um der erste zu sein. Die Publisher haben diese Kohle bereits in der Tasche. Dann können sie ja auch langsam machen. Die Masse kauft es ja schon so. Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele sich bereits GTA5 für den PC vorbestellt haben.

Die Entwicklungskosten werden auch moderat gehalten. Testen und Bugs fixen gehören mit dazu. Wird aber nicht mehr mit dem Aufwand wie früher angegangen. Eines der Ergebnisse war Battlefield 4 zum Release 

Und auch die Berichterstattung in den Medien spielt eine große Rolle. AC, BF oder CoD sind in den Fachmedien überall präsent. Die ganzen kleinen Entwickler gehen dabei unter. Es gibt so viele Spiele mit Potenzial, die kaum einer sieht oder bemerkt.

Außerdem müssen Spiele nicht immer nach Ultra Next-Next Gen aussehen, damit sie Aufmerksamkeit verdienen.

*Um das also mal auf dem Punkt zu bringen:* Schuld sind die Kunden selbst! Nicht der einzelne. Aber die breite Masse!
- Die breite Masse will eben das 143. Battlefield oder CoD aufgewärmt bekommen und die Publisher/Entwickler versorgen den Mob
- Die breite Masse klickt wie blöde bei jeder News zu CoD, BF, GTA und Need for Speed und zeigt damit, das sich die meisten für diese Spiele interessieren und andere weniger bekannte aber gute untergehen
- Die breite Masse kauft sich DLC's und nutzen kostenpflichtige Mikro-Transaktionen, damit die Publisher sehen, das sich das Geschäftsmodell lohnt
- Die breite Masse bestellt genügend Spiele vor, wodurch sich diese Vorab-Finanzierungs-Strategie ebenfalls rentiert
- Die breite Masse will keine spielerische Weiterentwicklung. Sie wollen krasse Grafik, krasse Physik und merken dadurch meistens nicht, das sie das selbe Spiel wahrscheinlich schon 10 mal unter anderem Namen gespielt haben <- etwas überspitzt in Richtung CoD, BF und MoH geschoben 
- Die breite Masse sind DRM, Accountzwang und der fehlende LAN-Modus egal. Hauptsache sie können das Spiel, was die ganzen deppen in der Schule auch spielen, daddeln.

Die Masse aktzeptiert, was ihnen vorgeschmissen wird. Und es scheint noch keine Grenze in Sicht zu sein, ab wann sich die Masse sich sowas nicht mehr gefallen lässt. Es ist nur für die jenigen schade, die wach werden und langsam ihren Anspruch an die Spiele im Niveau heben. Erst dann merkt man, wie kaputt das ganze schon geworden ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ich als Querulant merke es oft das man als Nörgler abgetan wird weil man überall was zu kritisieren findet. Ich finde immer noch das früher alles besser war, mehr Studios, anstatt jährliche Hauptspiele gab es Bestenfalls Add Ons und bei Shootern kamen selbst Single Player nicht zu kurz


----------



## Metalic (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

An mir selbst merke ich es aber auch. Ich tue mich echt schwer ein Spiel zu finden, was mich mal wieder echt fesselt.
Ich habe eine handvoll Spiele die finde ich gut und machen auch Spaß, aber die fesseln mich einfach nicht so wie die Spiele "früher".
Ich denke mal aber auch es liegt an der Person selber. Gar nicht unbedingt an den Spielen oder am Alter. Ich kann es auch einfach nicht mehr dieses stundenlange Daddeln. Mir tut nach einer Stunde ja schon der Arsch und die Augen weh


----------



## Ralle82 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Mir geht es ähnlich; wenn ich schon lese, dass zum Weihnachtsgeschäft das nächste COD (ist hier ja schon öfters genannt worden und eben ein gutes Beispiel) erscheinen wird, fang ich das Kotzen an...
Das ist für uns "ältere" Spieler inzwischen so ausgelutscht; ich lese mir mitnichten auch nur eine News dazu durch! Und so verhält es sich mit einer ganzen Litanei an Spielereihen. Ich persönlich favorisiere auch eher dass Single-Player-Spiel und habe dabei entsprechende Ansprüche ans Story-Telling; so hat mir der letzte Teil von TR z.B. sehr gut gefallen (wenn wie hier die Grafik dann noch einen gewissen Anspruch befriedigt, alles wunderbar).  Der Reboot war 2013, der nächste Teil folgt dieses Jahr (gut, für PC wird man sehen). Hier wird sich noch Zeit gelassen; so habe ich die Hoffnung, dass Rise of the Tomb Raider den Ansprüchen wieder gerecht werden könnte (eine Garantie hat man natürlich auch hier nicht). Was ich nur damit sagen will, Qualität braucht eben Ihre Zeit (HL 3 ); was will man für Innovationen erwarten, wenn jedes Jahr ein Ableger des Vorgängers auf den Markt geschmissen wird... Fallout 4 wird hoffentlich auch wieder interessant; naja, ist eben auch Geschmackssache! In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Shona (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ziemlich pauschale Aussage, nur weil man sich nicht von jedem Mist hypen lässt. Ich finde genau das ist der Grund warum fast nur Schund raus kommt ( soll jetzt keine persönliche Kiste sein ).


Pauschal ist die Aussage schon aber sie trifft zu, wobei ich nun nicht die selben Spiele wie er nennen würde den da gehe ich dir recht das ist gehypter Mist.

Ich kann mich zumindest nicht beschweren und würde auch nicht wie der TE behaupten das "ALLE" Spiele ******** wären, das ist Ansichtsache bzw. würde ich sogar sagen es kommt auf das Alter des Spielers an.
Mit meine 30 Jahren gehöre ich doch schon zum alten Eisen und mir ist zum Beispiel die Grafik vollkommen egal. Ich brauche eine Story und Spielspass und da gab es in den letzten Jahren nur ein Spiel das mich derbe enttäuscht hat und das ist THIEF. Habe es vorbetsellt, zum Glück bei GreenManGaming, da hatte es mich nur 37€ gekostet, und bis heute habe ich es nicht geschafft es durch zu spielen. Das ist das erste Spiel das ich einfach nicht durch bekomme weil es mich schon nach 5 Minuten wieder langweilt.

Aber sehr viele behaupten das Bioshock Infinite schlecht wäre, dabei ist es einfach die Story die für viele zu komplex ist und sie diese nicht verstehen. Man muss schon sehr gut aufpassen um diese dann am Ende im Kopf richtig zusammen zu puzzeln damit sie einen Sinn macht.

Derzeit warte ich noch auf The Witcher 3 und Batman Arkham Knight, welche ich vorbestellt habe und ich weiss das diese jeden cent wert sind und ich es nicht bereuen werde diese überhaupt vorbestellt zu haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Metalic schrieb:


> An mir selbst merke ich es aber auch. Ich tue mich echt schwer ein Spiel zu finden, was mich mal wieder echt fesselt.
> Ich habe eine handvoll Spiele die finde ich gut und machen auch Spaß, aber die fesseln mich einfach nicht so wie die Spiele "früher".
> Ich denke mal aber auch es liegt an der Person selber. Gar nicht unbedingt an den Spielen oder am Alter. Ich kann es auch einfach nicht mehr dieses stundenlange Daddeln. Mir tut nach einer Stunde ja schon der Arsch und die Augen weh


Brauchst du schon Doppelherz, Baldrian eine Brille usw.? 
Ich kann da schon noch ne Weile am PC zocken wenn mir was gefällt. Es sind mitunter aber nicht nur lieblos zusammengehauene Spielereihen sondern teilweise eben Patchorgien, Restriktionen und Wettrüsten die einem den Spielspaß vermiesen wie auch dümmlich gesetzte Speicherpunkte.


----------



## Metalic (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Mach mir keine Angst 
Ich glaube ich bin mit meinen 27 Jährchen einfach zu alt


----------



## zLein (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Metalic schrieb:


> Mach mir keine Angst
> Ich glaube ich bin mit meinen 27 Jährchen einfach zu alt


fängt man da nicht mit Schach und Skat an?


----------



## Valdasaar (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Weil die sogenannten Triple A Spiele nur mehr Fliesbandproduktionen ohne Seele sind, solche Spiele machen mir auch keinen Spass.
Das letzte Spiel was mir wirklich Spass gemacht hat war ein Indiegame


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Metalic schrieb:


> Mach mir keine Angst
> Ich glaube ich bin mit meinen 27 Jährchen einfach zu alt





Shona schrieb:


> Mit meine 30 Jahren gehöre ich doch schon zum alten Eisen und mir ist zum Beispiel die Grafik vollkommen egal.


Interessant, 2 Gamerwracks da muss ich mich fragen welchen Titel ich mir geben müsste. Ich würde zwar nicht behaupten das Grafik egal ist aber die wäre nicht das Ko Kriterium.
Indie Games, da wüsste ich jetzt so keines welches mich begeistern soll aber dafür gibt es genug Games die man bisher kaum beachtet hatte wegen der Perlen.


----------



## Kinguin (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Also ich bin 20 Jahre alt und finde immer weniger Titel pro Jahr,die ich unbedingt haben möchte - wenn ich nur auf die großen Titel schaue zumindest 
das Xte Cod,BF,AC (oder generell Ubispiel) geht an mir einfach vorbei,und das seid gut 4-5 Jahren.

Allerdings finde ich pro Jahr dennoch genug Titel,die mich fesseln - zwar sind es nicht 10 Spiele,aber so ca 4-5 Spiele pro Jahr tuen es auch.
TES oder Batman Arkham sind ein paar wenige große Titel,die mir sehr gefallen haben.
Aber auch kleinere Titel wie zb DarkSouls,Darksiders,Castlevania LoS ,Dishonored,TW,Divinity (ok das habe ich noch nicht ausgiebig gespielt) haben mir es sehr angetan.
Auch abseits des PCs gibt es zb wie MonsterHunter ,Demon Souls,Xenoblade oder Bayonetta 1+2 - also ich finde tatsächlich noch genug.
Jene Titel beinhalten immens viele Spielestunden, und das reicht dann übers Jahr verteilt.
Auch jetzt kam Ori raus,was ich mir direkt geholt und nach dem Free Weekend mit den X3 Teilen werde ich das weiterspielen.
Bin aber auch nur dann Vielzocker,wenn die Semesterferien sind,den Rest des Jahres dann eher deutlich weniger.(auch durch Training usw bedingt)

Merke aber auch,dass ich mit den Jahren gerne sowas wie FF7-10 rauskrame oder Legacy of Kain - ist halt auch Nostalgie bedingt.
Ich glaube auch nicht nur das Spiele generell schlechter werden,sondern viel mehr auch der Anspruch steigt.
Genauso wie einige überhaupt nicht auf den Markt richtig schauen,man beschwert sich über AAA-Mainstream ,dabei gibt es abseits mehr kleinere Projekte,die aber auch Spass machen.(zb Talos the Principle)
Man muss sich auch einfach mal umschauen,und wenn Spiele trotzdem keinen Spass machen,nun dann glaube ich ist man übersättigt.
Dann würde ich sagen Auszeit nehmen oder ein Hobbywechsel.

PS: Zugegeben DayOne Patches und DLCs sind auch nervig,aber hier ging es ja grade drum,dass die Spiele an sich keinen Spass mehr machen.
Und ja ich kann auch verstehen,wenn Lieblingsserien misshandelt werden...für mich wäre das zb LoK mit Nosgoth


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (14. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Nunja, da hier ja die "Gamerwracks" reichlich vertreten sind will ich nun auch mal was sagen  

Mit meinen 31 Jahren hab ich ja jetzt auch schon einiges gespielt und tus auch immer noch. Aber in der letzten Zeit habe ich mir viel mehr Indie Titel zugelegt und die AAA-Titel links liegen lassen. Assassin's Creed, CoD und BF sind für mich einfach nur noch aufgewärmte Reste vom Vorjahr. Aber zu sagen dass alle Spiele schlecht sind ist schlicht weg ignorant. Abseits der Hauptstraßen gibt es viel zu entdecken, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt.  Das Problem is halt einfach dass die "Großen" die Spiele nicht mehr mit Herz entwickeln sondern nur noch einen Nachfolger nach dem anderen rausbringen, tja und irgendwann ist sone Serie halt totgespielt. Also einfach mal weg von den megagehypten AAA-Titeln und nen bisschen auf GoG oder Steam rumstöbern, bin sicher da findest Du (der TE ) etwas dass dir zusagt  




> Grade vorgestern Payday 2 geholt,in der Hoffnung,einen interessanten taktischen Shooter zu bekommen,eine Art Anti-RainbowSix.
> Shooter ja,Taktik nein,alles spielt sich gleich,kein Tutorial,KI strunzdoff.Schon wieder von der Platte geputzt.



Mit den richtigen Mitspielern macht Payday 2 richtig Laune.


----------



## Gripschi (15. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Grade PayDay2 braucht Zeit. Und wenn man es steahlt angeht mit Freunden ist es genial.
Da sitzen wir im TS und timen per ECM den Angriff oder Flucht.

Minecraft ist auch top.


----------



## McRoll (16. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ich finde in dieses Thema spielt extrem viel rein, ich versuch mal das was mir so einfällt stichpunktartig aufzuzählen.

- Wenn man älter wird, hat man schon viel gesehen und gespielt, da fasziniert einen ein Spiel nicht so wie es vielleicht vor Jahren getan hätte als man unerfahrener war.
- Spielen ist endgültig im Mainstream angekommen und dementsprechend sinkt die generelle Qualität, weil man möglichst jeden ansprechen will - auch den Noob und den berühmten Familienvater, der 1 Stunde Spielzeit in 2 Tagen zusammenbekommt.
- Spieleprogrammierung ist mittlerweile unglaublich teuer, man geht kein Risiko mehr ein und setzt auf Altbewährtes, Innovation bleibt aus. Außerdem sind leider allein die Marketingkosten so hoch dass man Experimente scheut.
- Der Durchschnittspieler von heute ist nicht bereit ein wenig Zeit in das Erlernen des Spiels zu investieren, siehe auch Aussage eines EA- Managers, der meinte dass 2 Stunden Lernzeit nicht zumutbar seien. Siehe Mainstream.
- Crossplattform ist entweder Fluch oder Segen, je nach Sichtweise. Einerseits werden damit sündhaft teure Produktionen möglich, da man durch höhere Absatzzahlen mehr einnimmt, andererseits muss man dauernd Kompromisse machen - wegen Gamepadsteuerung und Rechenleistung und durch den auf den Konsolen weit verbreiteten Casualgamer. (Ja, die gibts auch auf dem PC, ich weiß schon.)
- Heute werden sehr viele Spiele produziert, damals war die Menge überschaubarer. Außerdem bleiben einem die älteren guten Spiele im Gedächtnis und man vergleicht Neuerscheinungen automatisch mit seinen Favoriten. Dadurch dass man so viel Auswahl hat, bekommt man automatisch den Eidnruck dass weniger Gutes produziert wird.

Dann kommts noch drauf an was man so für Vorlieben hat. Wenn man nur die gleichen 1-2 Genres spielt, bekommt man über kurz oder lang ein Problem, weil irgendwann hat man alles gesehen was es in dem Genre so gibt. Ständige Innovation ist nicht möglich, vieles ist nur Verbesserung oder Neuauflage, aber wenn mans schon kennt wirds langweilig. Da hilft es nur, auch mal einen Blick in andere Genres zu werfen. Ruhig auch mal den Willen aufbringen, sich in etwas reinzuarbeiten und nicht schon nach 20 Minuten entnervt aufgeben. Das Erfolgserlebnis ist viel höher, wenn man mal etwas wirklich Schwieriges gemeistert hat.

Ich bin mit der Entwicklung auch unzufrieden, aber ich habe das Glück dass ich sehr viele Genres mag und spiele. Dadurch ist es mir möglich aus dem ganzen Haufen von Mist einige Perlen rauszupicken, sodass ich mir zumindest alle 2- 3 Monate mal was Neues gönne. Wenn man sich den Spaß am Spielen erhalten will, ist es notwendig regelmäßig was Neues auszuprobieren und die üblichen Verdächtigen ggf. zu meiden - mittlerweile sollte wirklich jeder wissen was man von Ubi und co bekommt, wenn mal wieder eine Fortsetzung einer bekannten Spieleserie ins Haus steht.


----------



## orca113 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Bin auch der Meinung das den meisten Games heute eine Seele fehlt. Die Storys und Charaktere darin sind halt sehr lieblos und einfach gestrickt


----------



## Jenny18 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Naja Far Cry 4 geht jetzt aber auch nicht grad dass ware, Assassins Creed misst hatte einen absturz seitdem geht einfach immer an die erste Mission sehr schade


----------



## Do Berek (16. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Grade PayDay2 braucht Zeit. Und wenn man es steahlt angeht mit Freunden ist es genial.
> Da sitzen wir im TS und timen per ECM den Angriff oder Flucht.



Schon klar ,dass es mit Freunden mehr Spaß macht aber warum geht sowas nicht im Singleplayer?Ging bei Rainbow Six doch auch.Genau das ist ja meine Problematik,entweder online oder derp.
Da ich auch so ein altes "Gamerwreck" bin,sprich  25+,gibts im Freundeskreis nur wenige die noch Zeit oder Lust haben für ausgedehnte Raubzüge.
Da kommen Frau und Kind zuerst,ist ja logisch.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Manchmal hilft es auch mal wieder zu den Wurzeln zu Reisen, alleine etwas wie zu Spielen was man vor vielen Jahren spielte.
Eine Emu auf PC kann das Feeling nicht bringen nicht mal PSX Klassiker von psn auf der PS3 kann das Spielgefühl wiederbringen.
Letzte Woche eine Playstation One mit 2 Controllern und Final Fantasy 7/8/9 und Gran Turismo 2 zugelegt.
Mittlerweile 50 Stunden in Final Fantasy 8 und beim ersten spielen im Balamb Garden der Sound, die Grafik und die Story hinterließen schon ein seltsames Gefühl.
Es ist wie eine Zeitreise Irgendwo, vielleicht ist es genau das Gefühl was einige beschreiben wenn sie ihr TES Morrorwind/Oblivion mit besserer Grafik spielen.
Man wird sich einfach bewusst wie viel Zeit vergangen ist und Genial es doch damals war.
Melancholie kommt schleichend auf weil einen die Charaktere doch ans Herz gewachsen sind und all die Jahre können die verbliebenen Erinnerungen nicht vollständig rauben.

Einige werden sich nun Kugeln, andere hingegen werden vielleicht zustimmend nicken.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Von Spielentwicklung kann man heute kaum noch reden, die meisten Spiele bestehen aus zusammengeschraubten Assets. Und wenn man viel konsumiert kennt man den meisten Kram schon und denkt sich während des spielens "Warum soll ich noch weiter spielen ? Da kann ich mir auch nen Film reinziehen" spannend ohne Ende.


----------



## Kinguin (16. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> Einige werden sich nun Kugeln, andere hingegen werden vielleicht zustimmend nicken.



ich verstehe was du meinst,ich liebe nach wie vor Spiele wie FF7-10,Shadow of the Colossus oder Kingdom Hearts. (oder zb Zelda OoT,Metroid Prime)
Das Ganze ist aber auch sehr Nostalgie bedingt.
Die Spiele sind recht alt,aber ich finde sie einfach nach wie vor klasse,heutzutage finde ich nur noch wenige Spiele,die mich ähnlich motivieren - aber man findet sie,man darf halt nicht nur auf Ubisoft,EA und Co gucken 
Für mich sind das Spiele wie Dark Souls,Castlevania LoS oder TW ,aber auch das neue Ori and the Blind Forest weiß sehr zugefallen.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Kinguin schrieb:


> ich verstehe was du meinst,ich liebe nach wie vor Spiele wie FF7-10,Shadow of the Colossus oder Kingdom Hearts. (oder zb Zelda OoT,Metroid Prime)
> Das Ganze ist aber auch sehr Nostalgie bedingt.



Sehe ich anders das sind Spiel die Charakter und Seele haben und sind deswegen gut.


----------



## Kerkilabro (16. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ich spiele gerade SSX 3 mit den PCSX2 1.2, in 1440p!  Macht echt spaß!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinguin (16. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders das sind Spiel die Charakter und Seele haben und sind deswegen gut.



Mit Nostalgie meinte ich,dass man nur denkt,dass früher alles besser war.Es gab damals auch schlechte Spiele,aber auch Gute.
Auch heute finde ich noch tolle Spiele,man muss nur abseits von Mainstreamtitel wie zb Ubisoftspielen gucken.
Die meiner Meinung nach nur mit Topgrafik punkten,aber der Rest maximal Durchschnitt ist.
Es gibt also noch Spiele,die mir Spass machen ,aktuelle gute Titel wären für mich zb DarkSouls,Ori,Castlevania LoS ,Bayonetta1+2


----------



## Veriquitas (16. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Früher war vieles besser als heute, weil Spiele nicht nur aus Geldgier entwickelt wurden sondern wegen der Idee. Es ist in Ordnung viel Geld mit Spielen zu verdienen. Aber wenn man Spiele entwickelt nur um Geld zu verdienen hat man den falschen Beruf. Und Leute die wegen Geld fehl am Platz sind kann ich nicht ausstehen.


----------



## natalie (17. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Auch heute finde ich noch tolle Spiele,man muss nur abseits von Mainstreamtitel wie zb Ubisoftspielen gucken.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen, wobei Ubisoft schon einige gute Spiele im Sortiment hat, die NICHT Mainstream sind. Wie z.B. Child of Light oder Valiant Hearts. 
Meinen Feierabend verbringe ich zur Zeit mit Rayman Legends und muss sagen, obwohl ich sonst eigentlich keine Platformer spiele, ist das mal erfrischend anders. Ok, Nostalgie ist auch ein Punkt hier. Rayman war damals anno '95 mein erstes PC-Spiel.


----------



## tris0x (17. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ich bin tagtäglich Erschüttert, was mir auf Steam präsentiert wird. Ich hatte mich vor zwei Tagen mal durch die RPG Sektion gefressen und war erschrocken, was dort als dieses Genre verkauft wird. Zum einen ist jedes X-beliebige Survivalspiel (ausgenommen bsp. dayz und rust) gelistet und die qualität bei solchen, die sich tatäschlich RPG schimpfen dürfen ist exorbitant gering. Ich meine - es ist schön dass jeder Indie Entwickler seinen Beitrag leisten kann - gleichzeitig senkt die schiere Masse an Spielen die Qualität des Gesamten.
Was ist, wenn ich einfach mal wieder ein gut vertontes Spiel RPG spielen will, mit Humor und tollen Charakteren? Mit einer Story? Muss ich für sowas wirklich auf die uralten Gothic Teile zurückgreifen?
Natürlich ist sowas immer ein gutes Stück subjektiv - belegen nicht dennoch die zweitrillionen RPGMaker Spiele genau diese Aussage?
Von early access Titeln will ich mal garnicht vor dem Mittagessen anfangen..


----------



## orca113 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



> Ich bin tagtäglich Erschüttert, was mir auf Steam präsentiert wird. Ich hatte mich vor zwei Tagen mal durch die RPG Sektion gefressen und war erschrocken, was dort als dieses Genre verkauft wird. Zum einen ist jedes X-beliebige Survivalspiel (ausgenommen bsp. dayz und rust) gelistet und die qualität bei solchen, die sich tatäschlich RPG schimpfen dürfen ist exorbitant gering. Ich meine - es ist schön dass jeder Indie Entwickler seinen Beitrag leisten kann - gleichzeitig senkt die schiere Masse an Spielen die Qualität des Gesamten.



Das ist mir schon früher aufgefallen. Da ist was wahres dran.

Aber da denke es werden kiddies und Hohlköppe bedient. Genau wie man es mit Spielen ala dem 38sten COD und BF versucht.

Merke das bei mir. Vor einigen Jahren als ich noch jünger war reichte mir CS und BF, dafür war ich Feuer und Flamme... aber inzwischen ist mir die Atmosphäre und die Story in Games wichtig. Weil wenn ich schon viel Zeit und leider auch Geld (Games kosten ja auch ein paar €) aufwende dann für etwas wo ich eintauchen kann, etwas wo ich mit den Charakteren mitfühle oder wie in einem guten Buch eine Zeitlang dem Alltag entkommen kann. Leider immer mehr Fehlanzeige. 

Der Markt ist zur Zeit dem Trend unterworfen schnelles Geld mit Schrottfranchise von ausgelutschten Serien wie BF oder COD zu machen. Aber die Kids spielen es. 

Darauf setzen auch die dicken Publisher. Ist ja klar. Schnelles dickes Geld mit dem Namen einer Serie machen und das war es dann. DingDong zur Kasse bitte!!!!


----------



## Porsche2000 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Warum spielst du denn den Schrott? Ich meine es gibt doch so viele Juwelen!

z.B.:

Gothic
Amnesia
Penumbra
Scratches
NFS Porsche
World Racing
Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel

Wer nur die ganzen mainstreamhaften Action-Games spielt, da ist es kein Wunder, wenn es langweilig ist.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (20. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ich will aber im Jahr 2015 kein Augenkrebs kriegen.
Warum soll ich alte Games zocken? Das will ich nicht!

Es soll einfach gute Neue geben


----------



## orca113 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Ich will aber im Jahr 2015 kein Augenkrebs kriegen.
> Warum soll ich alte Games zocken? Das will ich nicht!
> 
> Es soll einfach gute Neue geben



Das will keiner.

Aber glaub mir es hat auch ein wenig mit der Vorliebe für das Genre zu tun.

Wie mein Vorgänger sagte. Bei Action Games gehe ich arg davon aus das die Luft raus ist.


----------



## Porsche2000 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Ich will aber im Jahr 2015 kein Augenkrebs kriegen.
> Warum soll ich alte Games zocken? Das will ich nicht!
> 
> Es soll einfach gute Neue geben



Erstmal hat alte Grafik auch etwas mit dem Stil zutun, der sogar hervorragend zu den von mir genannten Spielen passt. Ich könnte mir Gothic einfach nicht in moderner Grafik vorstellen, es würde dann niemals diese Atmosphäre haben!!!
Außerdem was nützt einem gute Grafik, wenn das Spiel ******* ist? Ich denke, diese Erfahrung hast du selbst gemacht. Also, du solltest dich mal auf inhaltlich qualitative Spiele einlassen, und nicht nur auf das Äußere schauen!!!
Es ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt.

Amnesia ist ein "relativ" neues Spiel. Es hat zwar auch nicht die Grafik von Crysis 3, jedoch ist Amnesia ein wahres Meisterwerk der Geschichte und setzt neue Maßstäbe, an die kaum ein anderes Spiel herankommt.
Vielleicht solltest du auch mal einen Blick auf Risen werfen. Ein solides Rollenspiel mit Tiefgang und durchaus akzeptabler Grafik. Oder bereits Gothic 3 aus dem Jahre 2006 hat immer noch eine wunderschöne Grafik, ich meine das Spiel ist immerhin fast 10 Jahre alt! Kommt spielerisch aber nicht an seine beiden Vorgänger heran.

http://www.oc-burner.de/image-gallery/albums/Gothic_III/Gothic_III_-_Goetterdaemmerung_0091.jpg

Oder Outlast und Alien Isolation haben auch eine gute Grafik.

http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net...iew_(1).jpg/revision/latest?cb=20140307174429
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon...Alien_Isolation_screen04_big._V348925583_.jpg

Und was ich dir noch empfehlen kann ist The Vanishing of Ethan Carter. Das hat wirklich eine bombastische Grafik!

http://static1.gamespot.com/uploads/original/78/788375/2671926-8153810692-15359.jpg
http://static2.gamespot.com/uploads/original/78/788375/2671927-3771246127-15172.jpg
http://static4.gamespot.com/uploads/original/78/788375/2671929-1345540634-iwrH2.jpg
http://i.ytimg.com/vi/73mzV34e2u0/maxresdefault.jpg

Neue Spiele beweisen aber auch, dass es absolut nicht auf die Grafik ankommt, wie z.B. Limbo oder Neverending Nightmares. Das 2D-Adventure ist fast nur in schwarz-weiß, aber es ist die wohl dramaturgischste und psychologischste Erfahrung, die man sich vorstellen kann.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLqHUSefBjw

Wenn du richtig detaillierte Grafik willst, dann warte auf The Witcher 3 und Project CARS. Außerdem solltest du SOMA spielen. Dann hast du wenigstens was Interessantes und findest wieder "Spaß" am Zocken!

http://www.hardcoregamer.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Witcher-3-Bear.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/gSd0p.jpg
http://www.twinfinite.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/SOMA11.jpg

Aber ich habe irgendwie den Eindruck du beharrst auf Ego-Shooter. Dann liegt es jedoch an dir selbst.


----------



## Shona (20. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Ich will aber im Jahr 2015 kein Augenkrebs kriegen.
> Warum soll ich alte Games zocken? Das will ich nicht!
> 
> Es soll einfach gute Neue geben
> ...


Wenn du das auf die Grafik eingrenzt dann solltest du das nicht verallgemeinern!
Ich spiele lieber ein Spiel das 5-10 Jahre alt ist, als die meisten Spiele die heute rauskommen. Heutezutage gibt es nur noch Spiele die auf die Grafik reduziert sind aber inhaltlich einfach für den Hintern!
Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich Spiele eigentlich gar nicht auf High/Ultra spiele da mir es pups egal ist wie das ganze aussieht solange es mich von der Story fesselt und unterhält.

Da braucht ihr euch aber nicht wundern das ihr keine Spiele findet, wenn ihr diese nur auf die Grafik reduziert und ihr euch gar nicht auf die Story einlasst.... 


Nur um nochmal ein paar Spiele zu nennen die von der Story & vom Gameplay super sind

- Batman Arkham Asylum
- Batman Arkham City
- Batman Arkham Origin

- Witcher
- Witcher 2

- Bioshock Infinite
- Bioshock Infinite: Burial at Sea 1 (DLC)
- Bioshock Infinite: Burial at Sea 2 (DLC)
- Bioshock
- Bioshock 2
- Bioshock 2: Minervas Den (DLC)

(Dies ist die richtige Reihenfolge von Bioshock)

- Borderlands 2
- Borderlands:  The Pre Sequel

- Metro 2033/Metro 2033 Redux
- Metro Last Light/Metro Last Light Redux

- Assassins Creed
- Assassins Creed 2
- Assassins Creed: Brotherhood
- Assassins Creed: Revelations
- Assassins Creed 3

- F.E.A.R
- F.E.A.R 2

- Half Life
- Half Life 2
- Half Life 2: Episode 1
- Half Life 2: Episode 2

- Saint Row: The Third
- Saints Row IV
- Saints Row: Ga out of Hell

- Limbo
- The Walking Dead
- The Walking Dead: Season 2
- The Wolf Amoung Us
- Tales from the Borderlands
- Back to the Future
- Tomb Raider: Legend
- Tomb Raider: Underworld
- Alan Wake
- Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut
- Dishonored
- Fallout 3: Game of The Yea
- Mafia II
- Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist
- Murdered: Soul Suspect (War überrascht wie gut das eigentlich ist, bei soviel Kritik die es einstecken musste)
- Far Cry 3
- Red Faction: Armageddon
- L. A. Noir
- Prince of Persia
- Mirror's Edge
- Life is Strange
- Valiant Hearts: The Great War/Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre

- A Bird Story
- Broken Sword
- Broken Sword 2
- Broken Sword 5
- Deponia Triologie


Wenn du jetzt behauptest das keines der Spiele dir zusagt dann stimmt irgendwas bei dir nicht O.o


----------



## Zyclops (20. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Kann man z.b. noch erweitern um Dark Souls 2, Skyrim (vll nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber auch noch nicht so alt wie manch andere hier genannte Spiele), und Divinity: Original Sin.
Und das sind jetzt nur 3 Spiele aus dem RPG Bereich die mir prompt einfallen, Civilization V ist z.b. noch genial, genauso wie alle Spiele der Total War Reihe meiner Meinung nach gut sind.
Selbst Oblivion kann man wenn man die obige Liste anschaut noch dazu nehmen eigentlich.


----------



## Porsche2000 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Skyrim und Dark Souls sind aber auch eher nur Mainstream-RPGs mit 08-15 Story. An den Tiefgang eines Gothic kommt kein Spiel auch nur annähernd heran.


----------



## Aegon (21. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Skyrim und Dark Souls sind aber auch eher nur Mainstream-RPGs mit 08-15 Story. An den Tiefgang eines Gothic kommt kein Spiel auch nur annähernd heran.



Also Dark Souls (zumindest den 1. Teil) als Mainstream zu bezeichnen, halte ich doch eher für gewagt.


----------



## Porsche2000 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Aegon schrieb:


> Also Dark Souls (zumindest den 1. Teil) als Mainstream zu bezeichnen, halte ich doch eher für gewagt.



Naja, in dem Spiel geht es hauptsächlich darum, Gegner umzuhauen, die Punkte spenden, um sich hochzuleveln. Das alles verpackt mit schneller Action und Effekthascherei.
Das ist aber kein spezielles Problem von Dark Souls, sondern eher ein allgemeines Problem der meisten Rollenspiele, wo nur der Spaß-Faktor im Vordergrund steht (fette magische Waffen, Bossgegner & Levelsystem etc.)
Wirkt auf mich eher so High-Fantasy mäßig.

Die einzig wahren Paradebeispiele für professionelles Gamedesign sind für mich Gothic I & II sowie einige weitere Titel von Piranha Bytes, die aber mittlerweile auch nicht mehr das sind, was sie mal waren!
Wenn man Spiele von solcher Perfektion gewohnt ist, fällt es einem schwer, alles andere zu mögen.

Spiele, die nicht so sehr das Kampfsystem in den Vordergrund stellen, sondern viel Wert auf die Story und die Atmosphäre legen, sind für mich wahre Schätze. Alles andere gefällt mir schon gar nicht mehr.
Ach, das waren noch Zeiten: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naWl8oe6tso


----------



## Kinguin (21. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Skyrim und Dark Souls sind aber auch eher nur Mainstream-RPGs mit 08-15 Story. An den Tiefgang eines Gothic kommt kein Spiel auch nur annähernd heran.



Gothic 1+2 kenne ich zwar nicht, aber dafür Risen 1 ,der einzige Fehlkauf meines Lebens, weiß aber nicht in weit das qualitativ mit Gothic vergleichbar ist.
Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich DarkSouls und TW favorisiere,weil sie eben ARPGs sind.(wo aber DarkSouls Mainstream ist sehe ich nicht )
So unterschiedlich kann Geschmack sein.


----------



## Porsche2000 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Gothic 1+2 kenne ich zwar nicht, aber dafür Risen 1 ,der einzige und größte Fehlkauf meines Lebens, weiß aber nicht in weit das qualitativ mit Gothic vergleichbar ist.



Was hat dir denn an Risen nicht gefallen? Hast du es denn überhaupt durchgespielt, oder gleich nach 5 Minuten wieder deinstalliert?
Risen ist zwar bei weitem nicht so gut wie Gothic I & II, aber dennoch eines der besten Rollenspiele überhaupt. Zumindest bietet es ordentlichen Tiefgang, ein vernünftiges Konzept und ist schön dezent gehalten. Nicht so sehr auf Fantasy und Action ausgelegt wie all diese Triple-A-Spiele für die Breite Masse. Das allein macht es schon zu einer Perle unter dem Genre.

Ich kann dir jedoch Gothic nur wärmstens empfehlen. Bitte lass dich darauf ein, bring etwas Geduld mit und leg es nicht nach der ersten Stunde auf Seite. Als Dank dafür wirst du mit dem womöglich geilsten Rollenspiel-Erlebnis belohnt. Es dauert bekanntlich immer eine Weile, bis der Funke rüberspringt, aber wenn er einmal da ist, wirst du es kaum erwarten können, mit Gothic II weiterzuspielen!

Habe The Witcher, Skyrim und co alle gespielt und es sind keine schlechten Spiele, aber nichts kann nur annähernd mit Gothic mithalten. Denn Gothic ist eher ein Nischen-Spiel, was bedeutet, dass es für eine spezielle Zielgruppe gemacht wurde und nicht für den internationalen Erfolg. Es fängt also ganz lahm an und baut seine Geschichte erst später nach und nach auf. Das ist der richtige Weg, um die Spannungskurve stets aufrecht zu halten.


----------



## Kinguin (21. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Was hat dir denn an Risen nicht gefallen? Hast du es denn überhaupt durchgespielt, oder gleich nach 5 Minuten wieder deinstalliert?
> Risen ist zwar bei weitem nicht so gut wie Gothic I & II, aber dennoch eines der besten Rollenspiele überhaupt. Zumindest hat es viel Tiefgang, ein vernünftiges Konzept und ist schön dezent gehalten. Nicht so sehr auf Fantasy und Action ausgelegt wie all die Spiele für die Breite Masse.



Einmal wäre es das Gameplay, fand das Kampfsystem nicht spannend und recht monoton ,besonders das Magiesystem war einfach schlecht.
Die Story fand ich auch nicht so motivierend, frage mich nicht wieso, aber ich fand sie sogar nach einiger Zeit langweilig, und nein habe nach ca 10-15 aufgehört.
Die Mehrzahl der Quests war auch nicht so toll.
Ich habe damals 2009 für 50€ zugeschlagen ,da war ich 15,und mochte es einfach überhaupt nicht, so unterschiedlich kann also Geschmack sein.

Pluspunkte wären die Atmosphäre im Spiel ,das Spiel sah auch stimmig aus, trotz schon damals veralteter Technik ,das wars dann aber auch.


----------



## Porsche2000 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Einmal wäre es das Gameplay, fand das Kampfsystem nicht spannend und recht monoton ,besonders das Magiesystem war einfach schlecht.
> Die Story fand ich auch nicht so motivierend, frage mich nicht wieso, aber ich fand sie sogar nach einiger Zeit langweilig, und nein habe nach ca 10-15 aufgehört.
> Die Mehrzahl der Quests war auch nicht so toll.



Das Kampfsystem wurde von vielen gelobt. Es war äußerst präzise und lief astrein von Hand. Du weißt hoffentlich, dass man später im Kampf erst trainiert werden muss. Man startet nicht sofort als ein Superheld, der gegen Drachen kämpft! Selbes gilt für das Magiesystem. Nach 10-15 Minuten kannst du das gar nicht beurteilen. Es liegt an einem selbst, ob man sich für den Weg der Magie entscheidet oder nicht. Und ich finde es generell immer gut, wenn Magie nicht so stark im Vordergrund steht, sondern als eine Art "geheimes Wissen" eher nur von den Magiern praktiziert wird. Und was die Quests angeht, da ernte ich am Anfang lieber Rüben auf den Feldern, als direkt in den Kampf geschickt zu werden. Das gibt einem das Gefühl, dass man schwach ist und sich erst hocharbeiten muss.

Aber wie du schon sagst, so verschieden können Geschmäcker sein.


----------



## Kinguin (21. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Das Kampfsystem wurde von vielen gelobt. Es war äußerst präzise und lief astrein von Hand. Du weißt hoffentlich, dass man später im Kampf erst trainiert werden muss. Man startet nicht sofort als ein Superheld, der gegen Drachen kämpft! Selbes gilt für das Magiesystem. Nach 10-15 Minuten kannst du das gar nicht beurteilen. Es liegt an einem selbst, ob man sich für den Weg der Magie entscheidet oder nicht. Und ich finde es generell immer gut, wenn Magie nicht so stark im Vordergrund steht, sondern als eine Art "geheimes Wissen" eher nur von den Magiern praktiziert wird. Und was die Quests angeht, da ernte ich am Anfang lieber Rüben auf den Feldern, als direkt in den Kampf geschickt zu werden. Das gibt einem das Gefühl, dass man schwach ist und sich erst hocharbeiten muss.
> 
> Aber wie du schon sagst, so verschieden können Geschmäcker sein.



10-15min? O.o
Ich meinte 10-15 Stunden das ist wohl klar oder ?Wer bewertet ein Spiel nach 10-15minuten 

Meiner Meinung nach fehlt es dem Kampfsystem an Dynamik und Abwechslung, das meiste verkam zur reinsten Routine.
Die Animationen waren auch recht hölzern,die Gegnervielfalt naja...
Und ich will natürlich auch kein Spiel wo man als SuperHeld anfängt, genau deshalb mag ich ja Souls.
Ein großer Kritikpunkte bei dem aktuellen Dragon Age Inquisition imo (das wäre auch eher ein Mainstream RPG)
Und wenn ein Spiel nach gut 15h immer noch überwiegend "Hol dies und das Quest" besteht ,dann finde ich es einfach monoton.
Und was das Magiesystem betrifft, das war wirklich zu beschränkt, genauso wie das mit dem Diebstahl nicht gut geregelt war.
Insgesamt für mich ein maximal solides Spiel, aber für mich keine 50€ wert damals, daher die Enttäuschung sowie der Fehlkauf.


Und ja ich werde Gothic ne Chance geben, irgendwann 
Hoffentlich ist das Spiel aber nicht allzu schlecht gealtert, ich sag mal so manche Spiele sind pure Nostalgie.
FF7 ist für mich eins der besten (J)RPG,und ich kann es selbst heute noch spielen, aber für meine Freunde ist es einfach altbacken.
Und noch Fantasy ist nicht gleich Mainstream - und muss nicht mal was Schlechtes sein, es kommt letzten Endes auf die Umsetzung an.


----------



## Two-Face (21. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Das Kampfsystem von _Risen_ war schon ok. Das einzige was etwas gestört hat war die überschaubare Gegnervielfalt, natürlich kam es unterm Strich auch mMn nicht an die ersten beiden _Gothic_-Teile heran.
Ansonsten konnte man mit dem Spiel durch aus seinen Spaß haben, gerade Sound und Spielatmosphäre haben gepasst, auch wenn ich mit _Dragon Age: Origins_ damals mehr als 3x so viel Zeit verbracht habe.


----------



## Porsche2000 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Sorry, ich hätte gedacht du meintest 10-15 Minuten. Gibt ja durchaus welche, die es bereits an den Nagel hängen, wenn ein Spiel nicht von erster Sekunde an spektakulär genug ist.
Zu den Animationen kann ich nur sagen, dass sie teilweise absichtlich so hölzern sind, um einen gewissen Old-School-Stil zu erzeugen, der durchaus so gewollt ist. Es liegt nicht daran, dass die Entwickler es nicht besser machen konnten. Durch diese ruckartige Gestik werden vor allem Dialoge sogar besser zum Ausdruck gebracht. Gothic und Risen leben nämlich auch von ihrer leicht überspitzten Körpersprache.
Die Gegnervielfalt ist vielleicht etwas begrenzt, aber das liegt daran, dass es ja gar keine konventionellen "Computerspiel-Gegner" sind, stattdessen gibt es eine glaubwürdig gestaltete Tierwelt. Es sind weder Monster noch in irgend einer Form Gegner. Die Kreaturen sind Bestandteil einer lebendigen Welt und wurden größtenteils nicht speziell dafür gemacht, damit der Spieler sie aus dem Weg räumen muss. Das finde ich ja gerade eine der außergewöhnlichen Stärken gegenüber den meisten anderen Rollenspielen, wo die Gegner nur wie dahinplatziert wirken, um sie als Punktespender zu verkloppen.

Wenn du Gothic eine Change gibst, installiere folgenden Patch, damit du auf modernen Systemen in den vollen Genuss kommst. Sonst gibt es aufgrund des Alters einige Kompatibilitätsprobleme. Das Spiel läuft zwar wunderbar, aber der Patch verbessert u.a. noch einmal viele wichtige Dinge wie z.B. ein korrektes Seitenverhältnis auf Breitbildschirmen, die Videos werden wieder angezeigt und es gibt höhere Auflösungen zum einstellen.

Gothic 1 - Patch download:
Zippyshare.com - Gothic1_Fixes.7z

Gothic 2 Gold - Patch download:
Zippyshare.com - Gothic2_Fixes.7z

Passwort: gothic

Sonst bitte keine weiteren Mods installieren, auch keine Textur-Patches, da sie nur unnötig die Atmosphäre killen!!!
Ändere auch nichts an den Helligkeitseinstellungen. Man könnte meinen das Spiel sei zu dunkel, aber es ist absichtlich so düster gehalten.


----------



## Kinguin (21. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> ...



Danke dir  Das werde ich tun, dieses Jahr stehen aber noch 4 große Titel (darunter 2 ARPGs auf der Pflicht Liste) und dann muss ich noch Divinity irgendwann spielen.
Wenn eine Spieleflaute eintritt, wie letztes Jahr , dann gebe ich dem Spiel eine Chance.
Habe die Sachen mal gespeichert ,und werde hoffentlich darauf irgendwann zurückkommen, aber je älter man wird desto weniger Zeit hat man aber leider.


----------



## Porsche2000 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Danke dir  Das werde ich tun, dieses Jahr stehen aber noch 4 große Titel (darunter 2 ARPGs auf der Pflicht Liste) und dann muss ich noch Divinity irgendwann spielen.
> Wenn eine Spieleflaute eintritt, wie letztes Jahr , dann gebe ich dem Spiel eine Chance.
> Habe die Sachen mal gespeichert ,und werde hoffentlich darauf irgendwann zurückkommen, aber je älter man wird desto weniger Zeit hat man aber leider.



Ja das kenne ich. Kommen ja dieses Jahr wirklich großartige Spiele raus!
Hab meinen vorherigen Post noch mal aktualisiert und die Patches hochgeladen, wo bereits alle notwendigen Fixes enthalten sind und in den entsprechenden Ordnern liegen. Brauchst du einfach nur den Inhalt 1:1 ersetzen.
Dort ist wirklich alles drin, was man braucht.

Also dann, viel Spaß schon mal.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Autsch, ich kann mich noch gut an Gothic I erinnern. Brauchte 4 Anläufe um damit warm zu werden, danach musste ich immer operativ vom PC entfernt werden. Für seine Zeit war es ja auch noch ein Hardwarefresser  und getoppt wurde es natürlich von Teil 2 + Add on. habe wirklich jeden Teil genossen ( Gothic und Risen ), egal was andere sagten


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Dark Souls ist anders als Gothic, dass ist wohl klar, aber hinter dem "Oberflächlichen Gekloppe" verbirgt sich auch eine tiefe Story, die sich einem dann erschließt, wenn man sich auch mal mit den Gegenständen beschäftigt die man so findet. In den Beschreibungen dieser Gegenstände verbirgt sich die Hintergrundgeschichte von Dark Souls und auch Dark Souls 2.

Davon ab haben auch die Witcher Spiele eine interessante Story zu bieten. Nützlich ist es hierfür auch die Bücher zu kennen, denn die 3 Witcher-Teile sind eine Fortsetzung dieser Geschichte in Spielform. 

Wenn es mal nicht so ernst sein soll kann ich noch die Divinity-Reihe empfehlen, die ihren ganz eigenen Humor hat. 

Ich liebe auch Spiele mit einer guten Geschichte und kann sagen, dass sich auch heute noch so einige gute Spiele in dieser Richtung finden. 
Und grade bei den Indie-Games gibt es so einige Spielperlen.
Ich würde sogar sagen mehr als was von den Großen Publishern kommt.

Wie sonst erklärt sich, dass ein 9-Mann Studio dass hinbekommt, was ein Publisher wie EA nicht auf die Kette bekommt? Ich spreche grade von Cities: Skylines. Zwar nicht Storydriven, aber eine der besten Städtebausimulationen die ich bisher gespielt habe ... Und wo auch wirklich simuliert wird.

Das nächste große Highlight auf das ich mich freue ist The Witcher 3 und nach allem was man so liest wird es großartig. 

Gothic in toller Grafik ... nun hatten wir das nicht erst ... ein Spiel das Gothic sein wollte?
Ich spreche von dem Spiel, das Gothic zu unrecht im Namen trägt, ich glaube jeder weis was gemeint ist.


----------



## Porsche2000 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Autsch, ich kann mich noch gut an Gothic I erinnern. Brauchte 4 Anläufe um damit warm zu werden, danach musste ich immer operativ vom PC entfernt werden. Für seine Zeit war es ja auch noch ein Hardwarefresser  und getoppt wurde es natürlich von Teil 2 + Add on. habe wirklich jeden Teil genossen ( Gothic und Risen ), egal was andere sagten



So war es bei mir auch. Anfangs bin ich nie so richtig klar gekommen, weil einem in Gothic keinerlei Hilfen oder Tipps gegeben werden. Es hat eine weile gedauert, bis ich so richtig drin war und dann hat es mich nicht mehr losgelassen.

Was die Steuerung angeht, die ist zwar etwas hölzern und altbacken, aber man gewöhnt sich doch recht schnell daran. Neulinge sollten dennoch einige Dinge beachten:

- Maus kann man benutzen, Gothic spielt sich jedoch besser nur auf Tastatur.
- Um eine Aktion auszuführen muss neben der Aktionstaste (Strg) noch die eigentliche Pfeiltaste betätigt werden.

Beim Kämpfen drückt man gleichzeitig Strg + Pfeil hoch. Für einen seitlichen Hieb Strg + Pfeil links/rechts, um zu Blocken Strg + Pfeil runter. Um Aktionen auszuführen wie NPCs ansprechen oder Leitern hochklettern ebenfalls Strg + Pfeil hoch. Im Handelsinventar oder beim Plündern einer Truhe verschiebt man die Gegenstände mit Strg + Pfeil links/rechts in die entsprechende Inventarspalte.

Das ist ganz einfach, wenn man weiß wie es geht.


@FortuneHunter

Ja, da gebe ich dir Recht. Indies machen heute bessere Spiele als die großen Publisher. Man braucht sich nur mal Amnesia anschauen. Ich meine das war ja endlich mal ein gescheites Horrorspiel ohne fette Knarren.
Und das haben 5 Schweden ohne Budget gemacht. Von zu Hause aus. EA würde das mit 100 Millionen Budget nicht schaffen. Und das ist kein Einzelfall.


----------



## nuhll (26. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

LoL, das denk ich mir auch immer. Die Entwickler müssten ja nix neues erfinden, einfach gute alte Sachen machen, aber wahrscheinlich sindwa wirklich zu alt.


----------



## Cinnayum (26. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Von Gothic (1) habe ich damals die PC-Demo gespielt. Und am Ende dachte ich: Mensch, was für ein tolles Spiel, wenn sie nur die Steuerung hinkriegen würden.
Dann die Tests abgewartet und nix. Verkorkstes Spiel. Unzugänglich und sperrig. Story hin oder her, das Spiel war von der Bedienbarkeit in den 90ern stehen geblieben.
Und damals war ich "Alles- und Vielspieler".

Und jeder weitere Teil von Gothic tat sich in einer Sache ganz besonders hervor: Nämlich allen Designfortschritt und anerkannte Spieleprinzipien der jeweiligen Zeit konsequent zu ignorieren und somit stets in der Mini-Nische zu verbleiben, wo Gothic am Ende gelandet ist.
Und die Teile, die eben das vermeiden wollten, sind grandios an den eigenen Ambitionen und einer Bug-Flut gescheitert.

Gothic ist, meiner ganz bescheidenen Meinung nach, das Paradebeispiel für die Sturheit deutscher Spieleentwickler, auf Teufel komm' raus "ihr Ding durchzuziehen" und das absolute Unvermögen am Ende ein "rundes Erlebnis" abzuliefern, statt die überambitionierte Baustelle an allen Ecken und Enden.
Wenn dazu noch der Druck vom Publisher kommt, kommt eben Gothic bei raus ...

Ich kann verstehen, wieso es vielen Leuten wirklichen Spaß macht in diese Welt einzutauchen. Aber ich kann die "noch mehr" vielen Leute verstehen, die es links liegen lassen, weil es eben so ist, wie es ist.

Amnesia war langweilig. Ein paar Geräusche und dunkle Räume machen für mich keine Spannung. Dazu lief man durch endlos leere verworrene Räume.

"Titel für die Ewigkeit" gibt es halt nicht sehr oft. Und gerade die Spieleserien werden das nicht hinkriegen.
Selbst Größen wie Diablo III, Starcraft II, Battlefield, die entweder "alles Geld der Welt" oder "alle Zeit der Welt" in den neuesten Teil stecken, sind alle "schonmal da gewesen" und bestenfalls "hervorragend" aber eben nicht "alles überragend" und "erinnerungswert".

Spiele, an die ich immer zurückdenke:
1. "RPG" Zelda III
1. Adventure Monkey Island 2 (vor dem 1. Teil gespielt und nur die Hälfte gerafft...)
1. Hack and Slay Diablo I
1. Weltraum 4X - MoO1+2
1. klassischer Shooter Doom
1. "hübscher" Shooter Quake IV (mit guten Boxen sind die Waffengeräusche immer noch unerreicht!)
1. Männlein-verschieben-Strategie X-COM (guter Reboot btw.)
1. Aufbauspiel Sim City 2000 (Ur-Sim City auch gespielt, aber Erinnerungen doch arg verblasst)
1. JRPG FF VII
1. MMO WoW (wobei ich nur Monate zuvor mich selbst auch mit Age of Camelot gequält hatte...)
usw.

Kann irgendein moderner Titel diese "Spielerfahrungen" bieten. Nein.
Mass Effect, X-COM, Borderlands, TR 2013, Civ V und ein paar andere sind ganz nah dran. Aber mehr auch nicht.
Die meisten scheitern aber irgendwo im Mittelfeld.
SWTOR, TERA, all die CoDs und BFs dieser Tage. Das gibt es in jedem Genre.

Das letzte Spiel, was mich regelmäßig zur Weißglut / Genugtuung bringt ist LoL (seit 2009). Und das ist auch nur eine Kopie von DOTA (WC3), also von der Idee her 12 (?) Jahre alt.


----------



## Porsche2000 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Von Gothic (1) habe ich damals die PC-Demo gespielt. Und am Ende dachte ich: Mensch, was für ein tolles Spiel, wenn sie nur die Steuerung hinkriegen würden.
> Dann die Tests abgewartet und nix. Verkorkstes Spiel. Unzugänglich und sperrig. Story hin oder her, das Spiel war von der Bedienbarkeit in den 90ern stehen geblieben.
> Und damals war ich "Alles- und Vielspieler".
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid, Sir. Aber Sie haben absolut keine Ahnung. Dem Anschein nach haben Sie Gothic ja nicht einmal selbst gespielt. Die Steuerung ist nun wirklich einfach. Wie simpel soll es denn noch sein? Wer zu dumm ist die paar Tasten zu drücken, der hat sich schlicht und ergreifend ein falsches Hobby ausgesucht! Und in Sachen Designfortschritt liegt Gothic gaaanz weit vorn!!! Seitdem wurde nie wieder ein Spiel so hervorragend designed, wo einfach alles in sich so unglaublich stimmig zusammenpasst. Und ja, Gothic ist stur und genau deshalb so fantastisch gelungen, weil es sich von der dämlichen Masse absetzt. Die Entwickler haben ganz schön stur ihr ihr Ding durchgezogen, um das beste Spiel aller Zeiten zu erschaffen. Egal, was die ganzen 08-15 RPG'ler gewohnt waren. Gothic ist vielmehr ein Genre für sich, weil es qualitativ und designtechnisch mit nichts Anderem vergleichbar ist.



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Amnesia war langweilig. Ein paar Geräusche und dunkle Räume machen für mich keine Spannung. Dazu lief man durch endlos leere verworrene Räume.



Wieder keine Ahnung. Vermutlich auch hier nie wirklich durchgespielt. Amnesia baut seine Spannung sehr langsam und konsequent auf. Je tiefer man in das Spiel gelangt, umso heftiger werden die Ereignisse. Es ist ein purer Albtraum der Zerstörung der menschlichen Seele. Der "Abstieg in die Finsternis", den der Spieler bei Amnesia sehr konkret durchlebt, ist für mich ein Spiegel der gesellschaftlichen und sozialen Zerstörung, die momentan über Europa und die Welt hereinbricht. Dabei gibt es so manche Details zu bestaunen, die wahrlich schreckenerregend sind - denn die Geschichte, die sich im Laufe des Spiels offenbart, ist eine zutiefst faschistische. Im Grunde kann man sagen, dass man mit Amnesia den Verfall einer als zivilisiert angenommenen Gesellschaft in ein menschenverachtendes, absolutes Horrorszenario miterlebt. Ich fürchte, es ist kein Zufall, dass ein solches Spiel gerade heute entstanden ist und dass es ausgerechnet in Deutschland spielt.

Amnesia ist pädagogisch besonders wertvoll und kein Spiel, indem es um den "Spaß" geht, sondern um psychologische Aspekte, Emotionen und eine tiefgründige, intellektuelle Story, die einem einen Spiegel vorhält und zum Nachdenken anregt. Aber anscheinend gibt es einige Spieler, die solche Kunstwerke nicht verstehen, weil sie mittlerweile durch all die verdummten neumodischen Actiongames zu sehr verdorben wurden.



Cinnayum schrieb:


> "Titel für die Ewigkeit" gibt es halt nicht sehr oft. Und gerade die Spieleserien werden das nicht hinkriegen.
> Selbst Größen wie Diablo III, Starcraft II, Battlefield, die entweder "alles Geld der Welt" oder "alle Zeit der Welt" in den neuesten Teil stecken, sind alle "schonmal da gewesen" und bestenfalls "hervorragend" aber eben nicht "alles überragend" und "erinnerungswert".
> 
> Spiele, an die ich immer zurückdenke:
> ...



Jetzt wird mir alles klar.


----------



## tigerjessy (26. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Das Problem sind weniger die Entwickler (Programmierer, Designer etc) als vielmehr die Publisher. EA und Co die sich am Liebsten jeden Spielstart bezahlen lassen würden.
Das ist aber ein vielschichtiges Problem unserer Gesellschaft. Gewinnmaximierung steht eben an Erster Stelle.
Die "und nach uns die sintflut-Mentalität"lässt sich in vielen Bereichen beobachten.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Hinter jedem Spiel muss ein Perfektionist sitzen, ansonsten wird daraus nur ein Zeitvertreib mit DLCs.


----------



## Porsche2000 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Hinter jedem Spiel muss ein Perfektionist sitzen, ansonsten wird daraus nur ein Zeitvertreib mit DLCs.



Ganz genau und deshalb ist auch eine gewisse Sturheit besonders wichtig, wenn man etwas besonderes erschaffen will, was sich vom Einheitsbrei absetzt. Das wird dann vielleicht nicht den größten finanziellen Erfolg einbringen, jedoch sollten wir sowieso aufhören Spiele als reines Wirtschaftsprodukt zu sehen, die als Geldmaschine für große Publisher dienen. Die wirklich guten Spiele werden nicht gemacht, um international Bäume auszureißen, sondern um eine spezielle Zielgruppe ganz gezielt anzusprechen und zu faszinieren. Gothic und Amnesia sind solche Spiele, die sich den traditionellen Eigenschaften der Videospielindustrie entgegensetzen und ihr eigenes Ding präsentieren. Ohne Fun-Elemente oder Komfortfunktionen, die nur unnötig die Immersion killen und aus einem Spiel einen nicht ernstzunehmenden Einheitsbrei machen würden!

Um einen Spiele-Juwel zu schaffen, der in die Geschichte eingeht, muss man sich an Designprinzipien halten und nicht das machen, was der Mainstream will. Deshalb sind vor allem experimentelle Nischenprodukte den high-budget Produktionen von z.B. EA überlegen. EA war mal ein wirklich guter Publisher, aber heute steht bei denen nur noch das schnelle Geld im Fokus und weniger die Qualität der Spiele.


----------



## Kinguin (27. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Leute hinter euren Spielgeschmack steckt auch oft Nostalgie, manche Titel haben sich einfach eingebrannt.
Ich habe bis heute kaum Titel gehabt, die sich in mich so eingebrannt haben wie Zelda OoT,Metroid Prime,FF7,SoC,Castlevania - aber ich weiß auch, dass ich damals ein Kind war.
Das spielt immer mit rein ,kein Wunder, dass ihr euch im Spielgeschmack so unterscheidet.

.


----------



## Two-Face (27. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Leute hinter euren Spielgeschmack steckt auch oft Nostalgie, manche Titel haben sich einfach eingebrannt.
> Ich habe bis heute kaum Titel gehabt, die sich in mich so eingebrannt haben wie Zelda OoT,Metroid Prime,FF7,SoC,Castlevania - aber ich weiß auch, dass ich damals ein Kind war.
> Das spielt immer mit rein ,kein Wunder, dass ihr euch im Spielgeschmack so unterscheidet.
> .


Völlig richtig, jeder ist mit anderen Spielen aufgewachsen und hat dementsprechend andere Präferenzen entwickelt, auch wenn man viele Spiele selbst früher nur retrospektiv gespielt hat.
Gibt natürlich genug Leute, die z.B. eben mit einem Gothic nichts anfangen können, weil sie entweder davor/danach andere Spiele gespielt haben, die sie besser fanden. Gothic kam dann bei denen die es deutlich nach dessen Release - und nach neueren Spielen ausprobiert haben - oft schlechter weg, als die, die es schon aus ihren Anfängen kannten.

Für mich ist KOTOR I das bis heute beste Rollenspiel, noch vor _Baldur's Gate_ und _Morrowind_, daran hat weder _Mass Effect_, _Dragon Age_, _The Witcher_ oder selbst _Skyrim_ was geändert. Einfach weil es mich damals als noch junger RPGler sehr gerpägt hat, die Charaktere, Atmosphäre, Story, soetwas hatte ich bis dato in noch keinem Spiel erlebt.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (27. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Und was genau hat Nostalgie damit zu tun, dass ich fast nur noch Indiespiele spiele und mich auf deren Veröffentlichung jedesmal riesig freue, mir aber Kopfschmerzen kommen, wenn ich an Asscreed, CoD und co. denke?


Ich habe AC4:BF sogar geschenkt bekommen und konnte mich gerade so überwinden es durchzuspielen, danach flog es von der Platte.
Tomb Raider 2013 habe ich keine 3 Stunden ausgehalten. 

Zum Glück gibt es humble bundle, Steamsales, etc., da kann ich die 5 oder 10€ noch verschmerzen. Wobei ich gerade überlege, ob das sogar noch zu viel ist.


----------



## Gripschi (27. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Muss sagen Gothic konnt mich damals nicht reizen. Aber trotzdem fand Ich es gut, werde es bald mal testen wie Ich es jetzt finde.

Assasins Creed spiele ich seit Teil 2 nicht mehr, seitdem wurde es mir zu ähnlich. Lieber behalte Ich Teil 2, den Ich zu 100% durchhabe.

Aber auch Total War meine Lieblings Strategie Reihe ist seit Rome 2 uninteressant, Medival TW2 spiele ich wegen der Mods noch heute gerne.

Was mich überzeugte von neuen Spielen war Sins of a Solar Empire, hat mir gut gefallen die sukzessive Entwicklung und der Mod Support.

Ansonsten viele Indie Titel, weil die teils viel Spass für wenig Geld bieten. Z.b. Long Live the Queen 

Aber viele Games erwecken bei mir den Eindruck von Stangenware.

Ist natürlich subjektiv, aber mit 22 bin Ich noch nicht so alt.

Mein Dauerenner ist mit Minecraft, hab nen guten Server gefunden wo Ich mich austoben kann und das auch noch nach Monaten mit Pausen mich gut unterhält.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



> Muss sagen Gothic konnt mich damals nicht reizen. Aber trotzdem fand Ich es gut, werde es bald mal testen wie Ich es jetzt finde


Ich brauchte damals auch mehrere Anläufe bis ich richtig wurde damit.


> Ist natürlich subjektiv, aber mit 22 bin Ich noch nicht so alt


Kann man sich da mit zb. Gothic I anfreunden? Hatte es aus Testzwecken vor etwas über einem Jahr mal wieder installiert und mit moderner Hardware sah es wirklich K... aus. Ok ich bin natürlich etwas älter und wo ich es spielte reichte selbst akt. Hardware eher nicht aus für alle Grafikoptionen.


----------



## Porsche2000 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Das hat nichts mit Nostalgie zutun, sondern es liegt daran, dass ältere Spiele wirklich oft besser sind. Damals wurde der Spieler nicht so sehr an die Hand genommen und ihm jeden Pups erklärt, stattdessen musste nan sich einarbeiten und selbst mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzen. Wenn ich mir moderne Rollenspiele oder auch andere Genres anschaue, dann stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass diese Spiele mittlerweile nur noch für Deppen gemacht werden und vor grauenhaften Schwächen im Design wie Billigprodukte wirken. Das beginnt schon allein mit dem Gameplay, welches immer spektakulärer werden muss, um bloß den Fun-Faktor aufrecht zu halten. Eine 08-15 Story, die in Cutscenes erzählt wird sowie komplett belanglose Charaktere und Dialoge. Der Bildrand vollgestopft mit Anzeigen und Hinweisen. Gegner, die überhaupt nicht ernstzunehmend wirken, sondern immer lächerlicher erscheinen. Aber hauptsache Kino-Grafik und jede Menge Effekthascherei! So kann man auch Millionen an Budget in den Sand setzen. 

Was gute Spiele erfordern sind frische Talente, die Ideen haben und wissen, wie man Spiele macht.

Und die trifft man hauptsächlich bei den Indies.


----------



## Kinguin (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Und was genau hat Nostalgie damit zu tun, dass ich fast nur noch Indiespiele spiele und mich auf deren Veröffentlichung jedesmal riesig freue, mir aber Kopfschmerzen kommen, wenn ich an Asscreed, CoD und co. denke?.



Ich bezog mich in aller erster Line bloß darauf, dass man nicht festlegen kann, welche Spiele früher die besten waren.
Für den einen war es Quake für den anderen UT, für einen Kotor für den anderen BG.
Das ist halt davon abhängig ,was man zuerst gespielt hat und dementsprechend hat es sich eingebrannt.

PS: wobei früher war wirklich nicht alles besser ,nur anders - aber auch heute findet man noch tolle Spieleperlen.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Also ich hab das bei manchen spielen auch schon gehabt das die revuiews usw richtig gut klangen, gekauft...oh wasn das fürn Rotz....

Aber jetztz.b. dying light, was ich aktuell sehr gerne zocke, is ma was neues... Es tut grenzen Überschreitens und ich muss sagen ich find das game einfach nur geil... Macht richtig Laune die kämpfe mit den Zombies...zumal das is je nach Gegner und deren Anzahl ganz schön kniffelig und taktisch dann...

Musst halt schauen, gibt halt solche Jahre wo gamemmäsig bissl flaute is


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Merkt man sehr ausgeprägt bei WW II Shootern, da ist seit Jahren ja schon saure Gurkenzeit


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Also ich kann schon nachvollziehen dass jüngere Spieler andere Sichtweisen haben als wir Opas. Ich mein der technologische Fortschritt ging ja schon rasant in den letzten 20 Jahren. Meine ersten Spiele hab ich aufem Atari 2600 gespielt, danach kam dann der Amiga 500  und dann der MegaDrive. Danach gabs dann nen 100MHz Pentium mit Voodoo Graka. Mir fällt es zb leichter Abstriche bei der Grafik zu machen wenn das Spiel an sich gut ist, da ich halt mit groben Pixeln aufgewachsen bin. Ich mein klar ist es beeindruckend was heutzutage alles möglich ist, nutzt mir aber nix wenn hinter der Bombastgrafik einfach nur hingeschluderter Code liegt. Aber in meinen Augen gibt es Spiele die bis heute unerreicht sind, Jagged Alliance 2 zum Beispiel. Da gabs ja mehrere Versuche das in die Moderne zu adaptieren, gescheiterte Versuche wohlgemerkt (Brigade xyz, JA: Back in Action und Flashback). Besonders Flashback hat mich schwer enttäuscht.  Aber es gibt auch noch Hoffnung, das X-Com Remake war zb echt gut oder Xenonauts welches sich stärker am Original orientiert und wirklich knüppelharte Rundentaktik ist.


----------



## Porsche2000 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Natürlich waren Spiele von früher anders und oft eben (genau deshalb) auch besser. Man braucht sich nur die NFS-Serie anzuschauen, Gothic, Indiana Jones oder auch Silent Hill. Sebst unter den Shootern findet man Perlen wie z.B. Call of Cthulhu oder NOLF.

 Klar ist nicht jedes alte Spiel automatisch gut und nicht jedes moderne Spiel schlecht, wie einige seltene Ausnahmen dank kleineren unabhängigen Studios immer wieder beweisen. Aber das Problem ist, dass Spiele heutzutage immer mehr zu einem reinen Wirtschaftsprodukt geworden sind, aus dem sich schnell viel Geld herauspressen lässt. Deshalb auch Steam, die DLC Politik und die inhaltlich immer billiger inszenierten Fun-Elemente für Gelegenheitsspieler. Das alles um ein möglichst breites Publikum anzusprechen - die moderne bequeme Konsolen-Generation, welche schnell und unkompliziert Daueraction will. Da ist es kein Wunder, dass sich die meisten Publisher daran orientieren und jedes Jahr den selben neu aufgekochten Mist verkaufen.

Wenn man es nun also dem Massenmarkt recht machen will (ob das immer nötig oder sinnvoll ist, sei hier mal außen vor gelassen), dann steht man vor dem Problem, diese vielen verschiedenen Anforderungen unter einen Hut zu bringen. Und da kommt dann als Ergebnis so ein weichgespülter und glattgebügelter Mist bei heraus. Ein Spiel mit Profil und Charakter hat eben auch Ecken und Kanten und jede davon könnte irgendeine Untergruppe am Massenmarkt vergrätzen. Ein Spiel wie Gothic hat halt auch so seine Macken, aber die stören uns Fans der Spiele nun mal nicht. Andere vielleicht schon. Und umgekehrt.

Man kann es sich ein bisschen so vorstellen, als sollte man 10 Millionen Leute bekochen und es darf nur ein Gericht geben. Und dann geht's halt los. Da kommen die Vegetarier, die wollen kein Fleisch. Dann die reliösen, die möchten alles koscher (oder dergleichen) haben. Dann die Leute mit den verschiedenen Lebensmittelallergien, also fällt das auch alles weg. Die Leute mit hohem Blutdruck müssen Salz meiden, die Figurbewussten haben Angst vor jeder Kalorie, die Laktoseintoleranten vertragen keine Milchprodukte und so weiter und so weiter. Und wenn man das alles berücksichtigen will, dann hat man halt keine Wahl, als am Ende eine Wassersuppe zu kochen - einzige Zutat: Wasser.

Es ist nicht so, dass jeder einzelner dieser 10 Millionen Leute gerne ein Essen hätte, das nach nix schmeckt und keinen Nährwert hat. Sondern erst in der Gesamtheit ergibt sich die Wassersuppe als Konsequenz daraus, alle Anforderungen unter einen Hut bringen zu wollen. Da muss man halt alles weglassen. Eine Schale Wasser kann man dann an wirklich jeden verkaufen.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Es ist trotzedm so das bei richtig guten Spielen die Verkaufszahlen höher sind. Der Aufwand ist aber ungleich höher, weil da tatsächlich Entwicklung stattfinden muss.


----------



## Kinguin (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Natürlich waren Spiele von früher anders und oft eben (genau deshalb) auch besser.



Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, warum man bzw du von "selten Ausnahmen" spricht.
Es gab in den letzten Jahren oft Titel, die sich vom AAA-Einheitsbrei abgehoben haben.
Um genau zu sein sehe ich sogar mehr davon als AAA-Titel,das Problem ist, dass manche krampfhaft sich nur an den großen Titeln orientieren.
Ja Gaming ist ein Wirtschaftsprodukt geworden, aber abgesehen davon, dass man sich streiten kann, dass Menschen versuchen damit Geld zu verdienen, möchte ich doch gerne mal anmerken, wie vielfältig der Markt mittlerweile ist.
Man muss nur mal abseits gucken, für mich gab es da einiges, und ja auch unter den großen Titeln gab es die eine oder andere Überraschung.
Zu behaupten, dass die meisten Titel Mainstream sind bzw den Großteil des Marktes ausmachen ist falsch.


----------



## Porsche2000 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es ist trotzedm so das bei richtig guten Spielen die Verkaufszahlen höher sind. Der Aufwand ist aber ungleich höher, weil da tatsächlich Entwicklung stattfinden muss.



Das ist falsch. Du darfst die Verksufszahlen nicht mit Qualität gleichsetzen. Sonst müssten ja Super Mario, Die Sims, Pokemon oder Tetris die besten Spiele sein. Man sieht auch bei Skyrim, dass Verkaufszahlen kein Indiz für außerordentliche Umsetzung sind. Dem Spiel mangelt es an Tiefgang. Weitläufig wie ein Ozean, aber nur tief wie eine Pfütze.

Auch der ganze neumodische Mist von EA verkauft sich offensichtlich zu gut, und das trotz beständiger Kritik.

Wer solide Unterhaltung sucht, muss bekanntlicherweise fern abseits des Mainstreams suchen. Echte Perlen wollen nämlich erst gefunden werden. Und dort findet auch professionelle Entwicklung statt, die ein Meisterwerk braucht.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, warum man bzw du von "selten Ausnahmen" spricht.



Weil die letzten Jahre verhältnismäßig nicht sonderlich viele Perlen hervorgebracht haben.  Egal ob Rennspiele, RPGs oder Adventures. Die letzten guten sind 15 Jahre alt. Einzig das Horror-Genre wurde dank Frictional Games revolutioniert. Zwischendurch gab es aber durchaus interessanten Stoff wie Scratches und Dark Fall Lost Souls. Aber auch Outlast war gut. Ohne Amnesia hätte es das aber nicht gegeben. Bei den Rollenspielen kam nur Risen, welches aktuell jedoch eher ein Rückschritt ist verglichen mit dem, was man von Piranha Bytes normalerweise gewohnt war. Mal sehen, wie The Witcher 3 wird. Aber ich weiß schon jetzt, dass nichts jemals nur ansatzweise an Gothic herankommen kann. Es ist das Paradebeispiel der Perfektion. Dennoch ist alles andere ja nicht gleich schlecht. Trotzdem vermisse ich jedoch die guten alten Spiele.

Mir haben auch Tomb Raider 2013 und BioShock Infinite gefallen. Sind aber auch nicht mehr als nur gute Spiele gewesen. Ich vermisse Marken, die wie eine Bombe einschlagen.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Du darfst die Verksufszahlen nicht mit Qualität gleichsetzen. Sonst müssten ja Super Mario, Die Sims, Pokemon oder Tetris die besten Spiele sein. Man sieht auch bei Skyrim, dass Verkaufszahlen kein Indiz für außerordentliche Umsetzung sind. Dem Spiel mangelt es an Tiefgang. Weitläufig wie ein Ozean, aber nur tief wie eine Pfütze.
> 
> Auch der ganze neumodische Mist von EA verkauft sich offensichtlich zu gut, und das trotz beständiger Kritik.



Das ist das was die meisten Menschen glauben, ist aber so nicht. Wenn du nen Top Spiel auf den Markt bringst, müssen sich andere nach dir richten. Nur will keiner den Schritt gehen , man könnte ja 10% Minus machen. Ich weiß was du meinst, kugen wir mal nach The Witcher 3 wer sich traut sowas wie Gothic 4,Skyrim oder Risen auf den Markt zu bringen. Ist das selbe wie mit Stalker 2, hätte GDC das rausgeknallt hätte sich jeder der Shooter entwickelt danach richten müssen.


----------



## Porsche2000 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist das was die meisten Menschen glauben, ist aber so nicht. Wenn du nen Top Spiel auf den Markt bringst, müssen sich andere nach dir richten. Nur will keiner den Schritt gehen , man könnte ja 10% Minus machen. Ich weiß was du meinst, kugen wir mal nach The Witcher 3 wer sich traut sowas wie Gothic 4,Skyrim oder Risen auf den Markt zu bringen. Ist das selbe wie mit Stalker 2, hätte GDC das rausgeknallt hätte sich jeder der Shooter entwickelt danach richten müssen.



CD Projekt hat bestätigt, dass sie sich mit The Witcher 3 das Quest-Design aus Gothic als Vorbild nehmen, weil dies so hervorragend umgesetzt wurde. Und wie CD Projekt weiß, ist genau das erforderlich, um in einer riesigen offenen Welt eine Geschichte aufzubauen, ohne langweilig zu werden. Es soll demnach bewusst nicht wie Skyrim sein.

Man inspiriert sich also an einem Spiel, welches finanziell weniger "erfolgreich" ist als das in den Medien so hochgelobte Skyrim. Eine gute Entscheidung, woran sich ruhig mehrere Entwickler orientieren sollten!

Nur weil ein Spiel erfolgreich ist (Skyrim, Battlefield, Call of Duty etc.) bedeutet das nicht, dass alle, die es für 50€ gekauft haben auch damit zufrieden sind. Vielmehr feiern sich solche Marken mit der ewigen Erfolgskrone, weil viele immer noch darauf beharren und nichts neues ausprobieren wollen. Wer sich anschließend darüber ärgert, ist es dann auch selber schuld, wie der Threadersteller es selbst erfahren hat.


----------



## Kinguin (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> ... .



Es gab für mich genug tolle Spiele in den 10-15 Jahren, darunter ZB DmC,FFX,Bayonetta,Bioshock,MetroidPrime,Shadow of The Colossus,Darksiders,The Witcher,Castlevania,KH,DarkSouls,Deus,Batman Arkham,Ori,GoW.

Und ich hoffe du bist mir nicht böse ,wenn ich sage, du verlangst zu viel.
Wenn ich deinen Text richtig verstanden habe, geht es darum, dass man wieder Spiele braucht, die richtig reinhauen.
Aber das geht so einfach nicht mehr so einfach.
Wer schon so lange spielt, der wird nix Revolutionäres mehr sehen, hier ist der eigene Anspruch zu hoch.
Zudem kann ja sein, dass Gothic für dich perfekt war, aber es gab in den letzten Jahren trotzdem tolle RPGs,auch wenn sie dir vielleicht nicht gereicht haben.
Und dann stellt sich die Frage,muss denn jedes Spiel überhaupt revolutionär sein? 
Nah zu ausgezeichnet/perfekt sein?(was Gothic auch nicht war btw)

PS: Pokémon ist ganz spaßig :b


----------



## Porsche2000 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Mag sein, dass mein Anspruch zu hoch ist. Aber wie ich schon sagte: wieso soll ich mich mit etwas zufrieden geben, wenn ich Besseres gewohnt bin? Ich vergleiche immer alles mit dem Besten, was mir bekannt ist und alles andere gefällt mir dann nicht mehr. Das liegt auch nicht daran, dass man sich auf jedes Spiel einlassen muss, sondern es gibt Prinzipien, die ein gutes Spiel einhalten muss und die bei den meisten Spielen einfach nicht vorhanden sind. Ist auch nicht nur mein persönliches Empfinden oder irgendeine Meinung, sondern eine Tatsache, die vielleicht nur all denjenigen auffällt, die wissen was ein gutes Spiel ausmacht und nicht einfach alles zocken, was gerade so in ist. Ich erkenne auch an so vielen Filmen schlechte Regie, dass mir dann kaum noch etwas gefällt. Paradebeispiele der Filmkunst sind hier vor allem die Italo-Western wie Zwei glorreiche Halunken, Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod, und Leichen pflastern seinen Weg. Dort wurde alles richtig gemacht. Und bei Gothic ist es genauso. Jeder Baum steht dort wo er hingehört. Nichts wirkt irgendwie unpassend oder oberflächlich. Deshalb stimmt es nicht, was du sagst. Denn Gothic ist einzigartig. Es gibt nichts Ähnliches. Von der Erzählweise bis hin zur Musik erzeugt alles ein unglaubliches Spielgefühl.

Gott sei Dank gibt es heute noch einige Entwickler wie Frictional Games, die stest vernündtige Spiele machen. SOMA wird deren neues Spiel, welches inhaltlich wieder mal sensationell wird.


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Im Shooter-Bereich gab es bisher nur eine einzige Revolution und die hieß _Doom_.

Bei den Rollenspielen gab es eigentlich auch nur eine Revolution und die war in den 90ern die _Ultima_-Reihe, die hat nicht nur die Open-World-Mechanik eingeführt sondern auch den Grundstein für alle modernen Rollenspiele gelegt. Alles davor ging eher in die Richtung Point&Click und Text, wie dnd oder Wizardry.


----------



## Porsche2000 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Im Shooter-Bereich gab es bisher nur eine einzige Revolution und die hieß _Doom_.
> 
> Bei den Rollenspielen gab es eigentlich auch nur eine Revolution und die war in den 90ern die _Ultima_-Reihe, die hat nicht nur die Open-World-Mechanik eingeführt sondern auch den Grundstein für alle modernen Rollenspiele gelegt. Alles davor ging eher in die Richtung Point&Click und Text, wie dnd oder Wizardry.



Doom wirkt auf mich wie ein Fun-game mit lächerlichen Monstern. Was den Grundstein der Rollenspiele angeht da stimme ich dir zu. Die Ultima serie galt auch nicht umsonst als Vorbild für die Entstehung von Gothic.


----------



## Kinguin (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass mein Anspruch zu hoch ist. Aber wie ich schon sagte: wieso soll ich mich mit etwas zufrieden geben, wenn ich Besseres gewohnt bin? Ich vergleiche immer alles mit dem Besten, was mir bekannt ist und alles andere gefällt mir dann nicht mehr. ..



Wer nach Perfektion strebt wird nie glücklich, das gilt für alle Bereiche des Lebens.
Ich habe auch einen gewissen Anspruch ,erwarte aber nicht den selben Mindfuck Effekt wie FF7 damals, ein Spiel ,was mich sehr geprägt in den Anfängen meiner Videospielzeit.
Allerdings würde ich selbst das Spiel nicht als perfekt, ich war damals nur sehr viel jünger und unerfahrener.
Das nimmt mir aber nicht den Spaß an den guten bis sehr guten Spiel, sie sind trotzdem toll auf ihre Art, deshalb bin auch niemand, der sagt"so und so war alles viel besser und toller."
Ja der Einheitsbrei nervt mich, aber ich ignoriere diesen und siehe da, es gibt immer noch tolle Titel, auch für Oldschoolfreunde.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Das liegt auch nicht daran, dass man sich auf jedes Spiel einlassen muss, sondern es gibt Prinzipien, die ein gutes Spiel einhalten muss und die bei den meisten Spielen einfach nicht vorhanden sind. Ist auch nicht nur mein persönliches Empfinden oder irgendeine Meinung, sondern eine Tatsache..



Prinzipien, die du festlegt?
Ja bestimmte Spiele müssen in ein Spiel, aber das ist keine Tatsache, dass ist nur dein persönliches Empfinden -Tatsache ist, dass viele highBudgetSpiele recht monoton und simpel sind.
Es ist aber nicht Tatsache, dass alle Spiele früher besser waren.
Ich bleibe dabei manche sollten einfach die damaligen Umständen berücksichtigen.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Deshalb stimmt es nicht, was du sagst. Denn Gothic ist einzigartig. Es gibt nichts Ähnliches. Von der Erzählweise bis hin zur Musik erzeugt alles ein unglaubliches Spielgefühl..



Wie gesagt, ich habe kein Gothic gespielt, aber nein es ist ganz bestimmt nicht perfekt.
Sowas gibt es nicht, das perfekte Spiel für jeder Mann , denn das würde bedeuten, dass jeder es liebt und gespielt hat - dem ist aber nicht so.
Es ist für dich perfekt, das muss es aber nicht für jeden sein.

Für manche ist es Kotor, für manche BaldursGate,für andere Ultima - so hat jeder seinen Geschmack.
Daher verstehe ich auch nicht, wo ich falsch liege, es ist nun mal wahr, Perfektion liegt nun mal im Sinne des Betrachters.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> CD Projekt hat bestätigt, dass sie sich mit The Witcher 3 das Quest-Design aus Gothic als Vorbild nehmen, weil dies so hervorragend umgesetzt wurde. Und wie CD Projekt weiß, ist genau das erforderlich, um in einer riesigen offenen Welt eine Geschichte aufzubauen, ohne langweilig zu werden. Es soll demnach bewusst nicht wie Skyrim sein.
> 
> Man inspiriert sich also an einem Spiel, welches finanziell weniger "erfolgreich" ist als das in den Medien so hochgelobte Skyrim. Eine gute Entscheidung, woran sich ruhig mehrere Entwickler orientieren sollten!
> 
> Nur weil ein Spiel erfolgreich ist (Skyrim, Battlefield, Call of Duty etc.) bedeutet das nicht, dass alle, die es für 50€ gekauft haben auch damit zufrieden sind. Vielmehr feiern sich solche Marken mit der ewigen Erfolgskrone, weil viele immer noch darauf beharren und nichts neues ausprobieren wollen. Wer sich anschließend darüber ärgert, ist es dann auch selber schuld, wie der Threadersteller es selbst erfahren hat.



Ich weiß halt immer noch nicht warum Cd Project Red Gothic als Beispiel nimmt, weil das Questsystem wie es in Gothic ist auch anderen Spielen gab (auch vor Gothic). Wahrscheinlich einfach nur weil Gothic bekannter ist. Was Skyrim angeht, das ist schon ein Game welches von den Namen The Elder Scrolls lebt. Für mich kein Spiel welches eine 90% Wertung verdient hat, das Kampfsystem ist unter aller Kanone. Sandbox Game hin oder her da scheiß ich drauf, die Animationen sind Praktisch für nen rumgehampel ausgelegt. Modding ist da nen zweischneidiges Schwert, ist gut das es drin ist, aber für mich kein Grund zu sagen "jo ist nen gutes Spiel". Skyrim ist kein schlechtes Spiel aber so krass wie das immer hochgelobt wird ist es nicht.

Das The Witcher 3 nicht Skyrim sein soll ist mir bewusst, doch wenn The Witcher 3 kommt und das eingehalten wird was man die letzten Tage gelesen hat. Hat Skyrim nur den Vorteil das man mehr Freiheiten hat was die Charakterwahl angeht, ansonsten hat es nichts mehr zu bieten. Wenn man das auf dieser Ebene vergleicht ist es einfach so. Es ist ja Geschmackssache was man bevorzugt, mir geht es rein um die Leistung.


----------



## Porsche2000 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht Tatsache, dass alle Spiele früher besser waren.



Das habe ich auch nie behauptet. Tatsache ist, dass ein gutes Spiel bestimmte Prinzipien, was das Gamedesign betrifft, einhalten muss. 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe kein Gothic gespielt, aber nein es ist ganz bestimmt nicht perfekt.
> Sowas gibt es nicht, das perfekte Spiel für jeder Mann , denn das würde bedeuten, dass jeder es liebt und gespielt hat - dem ist aber nicht so.
> Es ist für dich perfekt, das muss es aber nicht für jeden sein.
> 
> ...



Nein man muss Perfektion objektiv betrachten. Ich meine wenn 100 Millionen Fliegen behaupten ******** schmeckt gut, dann ist das dennoch nicht so. Klar kann jeder sein eigenes Lieblingsspiel haben und niemand verbietet irgendeinen Geschmack, aber ob die alle perfekt sind ist eine andere Frage. Ich kann aber nur wiederholen, dass bei Gothic designtechnisch alles perfekt zusammenpasst. Ich rede hier von den ersten beiden Teilen. Aber selbst der dritte Teil ist immer noch extrem stimmig, trotz seiner durchaus vielen Schwächen. Wenn ich diese Spiele beurteile, fällt mir absolut gar nichts ein, was die Entwickler falsch gemacht haben oder besser machen könnten. Die Story selbst ist zwar kein Meilenstein, jedoch sucht die hervorragende Erzählweise mit den wohl besten deutschen Synchronsprechern und die raue Atmo bis heute seines gleichen.


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Doom wirkt auf mich wie ein Fun-game mit lächerlichen Monstern. Was den Grundstein der Rollenspiele angeht da stimme ich dir zu. Die Ultima serie galt auch nicht umsonst als Vorbild für die Entstehung von Gothic.


Doom und Castle Wolfenstein hatten damals sozusagen das Genre begründet - was der Benz Patent-Motorwagen im Automobilsektor war, das waren diese beiden Games bei den Ego-Shootern.

Die heute natürlich etwas lächerlich wirkende Sprite-Grafik war damals revolutionär, wenn dir die damaligen Spiele ansiehst, findest du nichts vergleichbares.


----------



## Kinguin (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nie behauptet. Tatsache ist, dass ein gutes Spiel bestimmte Prinzipien, was das Gamedesign betrifft, einhalten muss.



Dagegen sage ich nix, nur tuen das genug Spiele (ihren Genre entsprechend).
Sonst würde ich keine guten Spiele mehr finden und viele andere auch nicht.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Nein man muss Perfektion objektiv betrachten. Ich meine wenn 100 Millionen Fliegen behaupten ******** schmeckt gut, dann ist das dennoch nicht so. Klar kann jeder sein eigenes Lieblingsspiel haben und niemand verbietet irgendeinen Geschmack, aber ob die alle perfekt sind ist eine andere Frage. Ich kann aber nur wiederholen, dass bei Gothic designtechnisch alles perfekt zusammenpasst. Ich rede hier von den ersten beiden Teilen. Aber selbst der dritte Teil ist immer noch extrem stimmig, trotz seiner durchaus vielen Schwächen. Wenn ich diese Spiele beurteile, fällt mir absolut gar nichts ein, was die Entwickler falsch gemacht haben oder besser machen könnten. Die Story selbst ist zwar kein Meilenstein, jedoch sucht die hervorragende Erzählweise mit den wohl besten deutschen Synchronsprechern und die raue Atmo bis heute seines gleichen.



Perfektion objektiv betrachten ?Kann man nicht, die Betrachtung jedes Menschen ist subjektiv, ob er nun will oder nicht.
Der Satz mit dem Fliegen musst du die mal erklären in dem Bezug 
Zu Gothic,darüber will mich nicht streiten, aber allein weil du die Story nicht als Meilenstein bezeichnet, obwohl du GothicFan bist, könnte es schon nicht perfekt sein.
RPGs leben auch von einer starken Handlung, und je nach Person kann das schön stärker gewichtet werden.

PS: du sagst es ,du siehst das so, andere finden vielleicht doch Fehler, die andere RPGs für sie besser gemacht haben.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Vielleicht wäre es eine Idee, ganz klassische Spiele auf dem PC neu zu interpretieren. Zum Beispiel so was wie Monopoly, das man dann mit Gamepad und/oder Tastatur zu viert am PC spielen kann.
Oder das Spiel "Auf Achse" als PC-Version, bei dem man als Lkw-Fahrer bestimmte Güter an bestimmte Orte zustellen muss und mit Hindernissen zu kämpfen hat.
Oder ein Simulator mit ner richtig geilen Grafik, der dann auch entsprechend realistisch aussieht. Die Simulator-Spiele sehen heute irgendwie allesamt so aus, als wären sie schon 20 Jahre alt  Muss das sein?

Heute wird im Allgemeinen zu viel Wert auf actionlastiges Herumgeballere gelegt. Ich zock zwar auch CoD, GTA, BF, Batman, TR usw. aber gerade dieses ständige "Peng-Knall-Bumm" wird irgendwann auch öde, egal bei welchem Game.


----------



## Porsche2000 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Zu Gothic,darüber will mich nicht streiten, aber allein weil du die Story nicht als Meilenstein bezeichnet, obwohl du GothicFan bist, könnte es schon nicht perfekt sein.
> RPGs leben auch von einer starken Handlung, und je nach Person kann das schön stärker gewichtet werden.



Die Story ist im Rollenspielsektor schon ziemlich die beste. Sie ist jedoch dennoch nur Fantasy und vermittelt keine Botschaft fürs Leben und ist auch nicht intellektuell wie das bei einem guten Horrorspiel wie Penumbra oder Amnesia der Fall ist. Das liegt aber daran, dass bei letzteren die Story stark im Vordergrund steht, während ein Rollenspiel meist auf 100 Spielstunden gestreckt ist. Das macht aber bei einem Rollenspiel nichts, wenn die Erzählweise richtig funktioniert. Die noch so beste Story nützt nichts, wenn sie schlecht erzählt wird.


----------



## Kinguin (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Die Story ist im Rollenspielsektor schon ziemlich die beste. Sie ist jedoch dennoch nur Fantasy und vermittelt keine Botschaft fürs Leben und ist auch nicht intellektuell wie das bei einem guten Horrorspiel wie Penumbra oder Amnesia der Fall ist. Das liegt aber daran, dass bei letzteren die Story stark im Vordergrund steht, während ein Rollenspiel meist auf 100 Spielstunden gestreckt ist. Das macht aber bei einem Rollenspiel nichts, wenn die Erzählweise richtig funktioniert. Die noch so beste Story nützt nichts, wenn sie schlecht erzählt wird.



Kann sein, glaube ich aber nicht - wenn Gothic gelobt wird, dann wegen der Atmosphäre und dem Design der Welt.
Storytechnisch werden ganz andere RPGs gelobt, aber nun gut ist halt Geschmackssache.
Beurteilen ich aber erst dann wenn ich es auch mal gespielt, wobei mir schon Risen1 nicht gefiel, aber nun gut.

Zu der Erzählweise, es kommt drauf ,wo man den Fokus drauflegt.
Manche mögen halt die Erzählung durch ordentliche Cutscenes (gute Inszenierung),andere wiederum durch indirektes Storytelling.(saugen nebenbei alles auf)
Ich finde aber RPGs müssen nicht immer 100 Stunden lang sein,30h-50h Topunterhaltung tut es auch.
Gute Mainstory, die man vielleicht auch beeinflussen kann + paar schöne Nebenquests für bisschen Abwechslung ,dann passt es.


----------



## Porsche2000 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Die Story von Risen und anderen RPGs ist nicht halb so geil wie das Ding mit der Barriere in Gothic. Wenn ich behaupte, dass die Story kein Meilenstein ist, dann bezieht sich das nur darauf, dass sie lediglich Fantasy ist und keine parallelen Hintergründe zur Realität aufweist, die zum Nachdenken anregen. So eine Story von hohem Niveau sind mir bisher jedoch nur im Horror-Genre begegnet. Bisher hatte kein Rollenspiel eine solch ernstzunehmende Handlung.

Bei der Erzählweise kommt es nicht auf den Fokus an, denn die ist immer vo  hoher Bedeutung und eine der Prinzipien für ein gutes Spiel. Cutscenes sind da ein generelles No-Go, da sie den Spieler aus der Handlung herausreißen und somit das Eintauchen stören. Sie trüben nur unnötig den Spielfluss.

Indirektes Storytelling ist auch so ein Negativbeispiel. Bei Skyrim lässt sich alles in Büchern nachlesen, was irgendwann dazu führt, dass man die Seiten einfach überspringt bzw. die Bücher gar nicht mehr aufsammelt. Statt unmengen an Nebengeschichten zu schreiben, hätte man sich besser auf die eigentliche Hauptstory konzentriert, welche nämlich völlig einfallslos wirkt als hätte sie sich jemand in der Kaffeepause ausgedacht.


----------



## Kinguin (30. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Die Story von Risen und anderen RPGs ist nicht halb so geil wie das Ding mit der Barriere in Gothic. Wenn ich behaupte, dass die Story kein Meilenstein ist, dann bezieht sich das nur darauf, dass sie lediglich Fantasy ist und keine parallelen Hintergründe zur Realität aufweist, die zum Nachdenken anregen. So eine Story von hohem Niveau sind mir bisher jedoch nur im Horror-Genre begegnet. Bisher hatte kein Rollenspiel eine solch ernstzunehmende Handlung..



Also ich kenne paar Spiele, die zum Nachdenken anregen und die stammen nicht aus dem Horrorgenre 



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Bei der Erzählweise kommt es nicht auf den Fokus an, denn die ist immer vo  hoher Bedeutung und eine der Prinzipien für ein gutes Spiel. Cutscenes sind da ein generelles No-Go, da sie den Spieler aus der Handlung herausreißen und somit das Eintauchen stören. Sie trüben nur unnötig den Spielfluss.
> 
> Indirektes Storytelling ist auch so ein Negativbeispiel. Bei Skyrim lässt sich alles in Büchern nachlesen, was irgendwann dazu führt, dass man die Seiten einfach überspringt bzw. die Bücher gar nicht mehr aufsammelt. Statt unmengen an Nebengeschichten zu schreiben, hätte man sich besser auf die eigentliche Hauptstory konzentriert, welche nämlich völlig einfallslos wirkt als hätte sie sich jemand in der Kaffeepause ausgedacht.



Ich hätte es besser formulieren sollen, mit Fokus meinte ich eher die Art des Storytellings,also auf welche Art man den Fokus setzt.
Ist zwar wieder nur meine eigene Meinung, aber ich finde nicht, dass Cutscenes einen immer aus dem Spielfluss reißen, es kommt immer auf die Umsetzung an.
Ein generelles NoGo ist das nicht daher, wenn es denn so wirklich so stören würden, dann würde man es ja gar nicht nutzen.
Zugegeben, ich möchte es aber auch nicht im übertrieben Maßen haben.

Auch beim indirekten Storytelling kommt es dann wieder auf die Umsetzung an ,DarkSouls hat es eigentlich recht gut geschafft mich zu motivieren und die Welt zu erforschen.


----------



## Porsche2000 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Welche Spiele regen denn zum Nachdenken an?
Cutscenes werden so oft benutzt, weil erstens das der einfachste Weg ist, schnell etwas Storyschnipsel nachzureichen, zweitens viele Entwickler nicht wissen wie man es richtig macht oder es nicht richtig machen wollen und drittens das mittlerweile so selbstverständlich geworden ist, dass kaum jemand auf die Idee kommt, umzudenken oder etwas an der Erzählweise weiterzuentwickeln. Die meisten Entwickler haben auch nicht die Zeit, ein Spiel so professionell zu entwickeln, da der Publisher bereits in den Nachfolger investiert.

Um nochmal auf Rollenspiele zurückzukommen, da gibt es noch mehr was mich bei den meisten Spielen stört. In fast jedem RPG geht es darum, seinen Helden hochzuleveln, indem man Monster killt, Items an sich rafft, Punkte in Fertigkeitstabellen spendet und durch eine Blümchen-Fantasy-Welt läuft um Quests zu meistern. Das alles ist nicht die Rollenspiel-Erfahrung, die ich mir vorstelle. Schlechter kann man es kaum machen! Bei Gothic ist es hingegen so, dass gänzlich auf Zahlentabellen und Fertigkeitsmenüs und was sonst noch so alles typisch RPG-like ist, verzichtet wird und alles direkt in der Spielwelt geschieht. So gibt es Lehrer, die einem etwa Schleichen beibringen oder wie man stärker und geschickter wird. Man muss dafür keinen Menübildschirm öffnen! Um Waffen zu verbessern, benutzt man einen Amboss oder einen Schleifstein, aber auch hier ohne dass sich ein Menü öffnet. Die Interaktionen sowie die gesamte Erzählweise werden direkt in der Welt präsentiert, ohne dass man Bücher lesen muss oder durch Cutscenes gleitet. Die gibt es zwar,  beeinflussen jedoch nicht die Erzählung. Lernt man besser zu kämpfen, so hält man die Waffe automatisch anders. Etwa beim Schießen mit der Armbrust kniet man sich hin, um die Schusskraft besser zu nutzen. Das sind alles Dinge, die in keinem anderen Spiel so liebevoll und voller Herzblut umgesetzt wurden. Desweiteren gehört die Spielwelt zu den wohl glaubwürdigsten und lebendigsten in der Geschichte. Es gibt kaum Monster in Form von "Computerspiel-Gegnern" ala Doom, sondern es sind überwiegend wilde Tiere, die allesamt artengerecht agieren. Ob sie im Rudel auf die Jagd gehen oder sich in der Nacht zum Schlafen hinlegen. Man wird nicht von Beginn an durch ein Tutorial gejagd, in dem man vollausgerüstet direkt mal gegen Zombies kämpft. Nein, man startet mit den Füßen stehend in einem Wasserloch. Ohne Ausrüstung und ohne Waffen muss man sich hier erst eimal in der rauen gefährlichen Welt zurechtfinden. Seine erste "Rüstung" muss man sich hart verdienen. Das verschafft dem Spieler eine Wertschätzung der Gegenstände und einen Stolz, sich nach oben gearbeitet zu haben. Und von der unglaublich dichten Atmo habe ich noch nichts erzählt. Das alles macht Gothic zu dem am besten designten Rollenspiel und wenn nicht sogar zum besten Spiel überhaupt. Man muss sich eben nur darauf einlassen wollen und etwas Geduld mitbringen.

Hier habe ich für dich mal ein kurzes Video über einige Dialoge im Spiel:

Gothic Synchro #2 - YouTube


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Cutscenes sind hauptsächlich von der Story abhängig - wie willst du ein Spiel, mit einer so umfassenden Handlung, wie bsp. _Mass Effect _ohne Cutscenes machen? Da geht es einfach nicht anders, wenn in der Geschichte nunmal nicht mehr allein der Spielcharakter im Mittelpunkt steht. Und in ME wurde das sehr gut umgesetzt, gerade das Finale vom ersten Teil mit der riesen Raumschlacht, als am Ende der Reaper zerlegt wird (was ja eine Folge der Handlung des Spielers war), fand ich extrem beeindruckend, genauso wie im 2. und 3. Teil, wo sie durch CGI sehr professionell gemacht sind, da kam man sich wie in einem Sci-Fi-Film vor.

Nicht jedes Spiel hat so eine Story, welche keine Cutscenes zulässt, wie _Half-Life_ oder _Gothic_, was aber nicht heißen muss, dass die auch automatisch schlechter sind.

Und diese "Blümchen-Fantasy-Welt", kann man jetzt wirklich nicht von jedem Spiel behaupten, _Dragon Age Origins_ und _The Witcher_ waren jetzt nicht gerade zimperlich, was Charaktere und Spielwelt anging, da sie klar in Richtung Dark Fantasy abzielen - Gothic ist ja klassische Fantasy.


----------



## Porsche2000 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ich kenne Mass Effect nicht, aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass bei so einem Shooter im allgemeinen die Story im Fokus steht. BioShock hat ja auch durchaus eine gute Story, aber im Vordergrund steht dennoch die Action sowie eher der reine Unterhaltungsfaktor. Du sagst ja selbst, dass man sich dort wie in einem Film vorkam. Wer Filme gucken will, sollte ins Kino gehen oder dies explizit vorm Fernseher tun, aber wenn ich Spiele, dann will ich aktiv eine Story ERLEBEN und nicht wie ein Hund an die Leine genommen werden und nur zuschauen! Das Ziel eines guten Spiels ist es, den Spieler eintauchen zu lassen. Cutscenes haben hingegen den Effekt, dass man immer wieder aus dem aktiven Geschehen herausgerissen wird, weil der Spielfluss unterbricht. Das ist ein enormer Atmosphäre-Killer. Wichtig ist, dass die Story im Gameplay verankert ist und dass die Aktionen in einem Spiel nicht einfach nur der Herausforderung dienen, sondern einen storyrelevanten Sinn ergeben. So sollten auch die "Gegner" nicht einfach Hindernisse zum Überwältigen sein, sondern eine tiefbegründete Parität in der Geschichte haben. Je sparsamer man Gegnern begegnet, umso größer die Wirkung.


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

1. _Mass Effect_ ist kein Shooter
2. Wie bei allen BioWare-Spielen steht bei ME sehr wohl die Story im Fokus, genau das ist auch eine der Stärken der Serie
3. In ME wirst du nirgendwo an die Leine genommen, eigentlich ist sogar genau das Gegenteil der Fall, deine Entscheidungen beeinflussen nämlich auch die Story und Charaktere - wie schon bei KOTOR stehen die moralischen Entscheidungen im Vordergrund, die der Spieler treffen muss und einem nicht abgenommen werden - genau das hat nämlich z.B. Gothic gemacht. Ich habe noch kein BioWare-Spiel erlebt, bei dem ich wirklich "an die Leine genommen" wurde. Eigentlich waren sie immer perfekte Beispiele dafür, einem Spieler Entscheidungsfreiraum zu lassen und darin sind sie auch bisher immernoch beispiellos.
4. Hättest du _Mass Effect_ gespielt, würdest du wissen, dass die Story dort im einiges komplexer als in Gothic oder in sonst irgend' einem Spiel ist. Die Geschichte, die Charaktere, Technologie alleine die ganzen Alienrassen bilden den so ziemlich umfangreichsten Hintergrund, den ich je in einer Computerspielreihe gesehen habe. Da wurden ca. ein dutzend verschiedene Völker mit eigener Religion, Geschichte und Politik erschaffen, sowas hast du in noch keinem anderen Spiel gesehen. Erschwerend kommt noch dazu, dass die Dialoge und Charaktere einem Gothic - wie bei so nahezu jedem BioWare-Spiel - um ein gutes Lichtjahr voraus sind.
Dazu kommt noch eine eigene, sehr einprägsame Sci-Fi-Atmosphäre, bei der Soundtrack und Spieldesign perfekt zusammenpassen und an viele alte Genreklassiker erinnern. Das macht _Mass Effect_ so ziemlich zum _Star Trek_ der Computerspiele. 
Und das Spiel ist ja kein interaktiver Film, die Cutscenes sind ja nur Zwischensequenzen, die auch nahtlos in die Handlung und die Story eingebaut werden.

Sorry, aber wenn du die ganzen Spiele der letzten 15 Jahre nicht spielst, die deiner Meinung nach allesamt Müll sind, aber gleichzeitig objektive Spielebetrachtung förderst, dann weiß ich echt nicht, wie das bei dir zusammenpasst.


----------



## Kinguin (31. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Welche Spiele regen denn zum Nachdenken an?



Deus Ex,Bioshock, MG ?
Gibt genug ,man muss sich nur tiefer in die Spiele reinarbeiten.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Cutscenes werden so oft benutzt, weil erstens das der einfachste Weg ist, schnell etwas Storyschnipsel nachzureichen, zweitens viele Entwickler nicht wissen wie man es richtig macht oder es nicht richtig machen wollen und drittens das mittlerweile so selbstverständlich geworden ist, dass kaum jemand auf die Idee kommt, umzudenken oder etwas an der Erzählweise weiterzuentwickeln. Die meisten Entwickler haben auch nicht die Zeit, ein Spiel so professionell zu entwickeln, da der Publisher bereits in den Nachfolger investiert.



Wie gesagt Cutscenes generell sind kein NoGo,es kommt auf die Umsetzung an,aber es gibt auch Spiele bei denen es klappt.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> ...



Ich habe generell das Gefühl du fixierst du zu sehr auf Rollenspiele (und besonders Gothic) ,probier mal was Neues aus.
Und vorallem, ich hab es verstanden,Gothic ist dein perfektes Lieblingsspiel - aber das gilt nunmal nicht für jeden.
Ich sehe auch nicht,wo es nur Blümchen fanatasy Rollenspiele gibt ,DarkSouls oder TW sind DarkFantasy und gehen in eine andere Richtung zb
Und was spricht dagegen wenn das Grundkonzept auf einen Charakter basiert,mit dem man sich hocharbeiten muss ?
Solange es vernünftig umgesetzt ist,ist das voll in Ordnung ,DA:I zb hat es schlecht umgesetzt - aber das gilt doch dann nicht für alle RPGs.

PS: und was Doom jetzt damit zu tun hat,obwohl wir bei Rollenspielen waren,verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Porsche2000 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hättest du _Mass Effect_ gespielt, würdest du wissen, dass die Story dort im einiges komplexer als in Gothic oder in sonst irgend' einem Spiel ist. Die Geschichte, die Charaktere, Technologie alleine die ganzen Alienrassen bilden den so ziemlich umfangreichsten Hintergrund, den ich je in einer Computerspielreihe gesehen habe. Da wurden ca. ein dutzend verschiedene Völker mit eigener Religion, Geschichte und Politik erschaffen, sowas hast du in noch keinem anderen Spiel gesehen. Erschwerend kommt noch dazu, dass die Dialoge und Charaktere einem Gothic - wie bei so nahezu jedem BioWare-Spiel - um ein gutes Lichtjahr voraus sind.



Komplexität ist nicht unbedingt das, worauf es bei einer Story ankommt. Wenn ich allein schon von Aliens, Zombies und deren verschiedenen Rassen höre, bekomme ich bereits automatisch eine Allergie. Das wirkt auf mich wie lächerlicher Fantasy-Quatsch. Was soll denn da zum Nachdenken anregen? Eine sinnhafte Story haben Spiele wie z.B. "Amnesia: A Machine For Pigs", welches sich mit dem Bösen in unserer Welt befasst. Kein Wunder, dass es von Wissenschaftlern entwickelt wurde. Und es ist auch kein konventionelles "Horror-Spiel" wie die meisten Leute annehmen, sondern eher ein Gruseldrama für Erwachsene. Aber ich möchte auch nicht behaupten, dass bei Gothic die Story so explizit im Vordergrund steht, jedoch lobe ich lediglich die Erzählweise, die es so perfekt in keinem anderen Spiel gibt.

Und gerade die Charaktere und die Dialoge in Gothic zählen mit Abstand zu den Besten aller Medien, egal ob in Spielen oder Filmen. Es ist einfach nur verrückt, das mit irgendeinem Actiongame von EA zu vergleichen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn du die ganzen Spiele der letzten 15 Jahre nicht spielst, die deiner Meinung nach allesamt Müll sind, aber gleichzeitig objektive Spielebetrachtung förderst, dann weiß ich echt nicht, wie das bei dir zusammenpasst.



Oh, es ist nicht so als dass ich die letzten 15 Jahre nichts gespielt hätte. Ich spiele jedoch nur das, was sich wirklich lohnt. Denn meine Anforderungen sind entsprechend hoch und da reizen mich nur ganz bestimmte Perlen.
Folgende Spiele der letzten Jahre haben mir ausgezeichnet bis sehr gut gefallen:

Penumbra
Amnesia
Scratches
Dark Fall Lost Souls
Neverending Nightmares
The Cat Lady
The Vanishing of Ethan Carter
Pineview Drive (schlechte Story, aber erstklassige Atmo und sau gruselig)
Outlast
Among the Sleep
Call of Cthulhu
Risen
The Witcher
Tomb Raider (Legend bis 2013)
BioShock Infinite
World Racing
Dear Esther
Limbo




Kinguin schrieb:


> Deus Ex,Bioshock, MG ?
> Gibt genug ,man muss sich nur tiefer in die Spiele reinarbeiten.



Naja, also BioShock ist auf jeden Fall kein schlechtes Spiel und unter den Shootern aufgrund der Story sogar ein Lichtblick. Dennoch wurde die Story oft durch zu viel Ballerei abgelöst, sodass ich insgesamt nicht behaupten kann, dass in diesem Spiel die Story im Fokus liegt. Hinzu kam, dass es am Ende etwas wirr zuging. Und reinarbeiten muss man sich gar nicht, dafür nehmen einen die Spiele zu sehr an die Hand. Stichwort: Tutorials und Infotexte



Kinguin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt Cutscenes generell sind kein NoGo,es kommt auf die Umsetzung an,aber es gibt auch Spiele bei denen es klappt.



Das stimmt dann vielleicht bei Spielen, bei denen es generell nicht auf die Story ankommt wie z.B. bei einem Rennspiel.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich habe generell das Gefühl du fixierst du zu sehr auf Rollenspiele (und besonders Gothic) ,probier mal was Neues aus.
> Und vorallem, ich hab es verstanden,Gothic ist dein perfektes Lieblingsspiel - aber das gilt nunmal nicht für jeden.
> Ich sehe auch nicht,wo es nur Blümchen fanatasy Rollenspiele gibt ,DarkSouls oder TW sind DarkFantasy und gehen in eine andere Richtung zb
> Und was spricht dagegen wenn das Grundkonzept auf einen Charakter basiert,mit dem man sich hocharbeiten muss ?
> Solange es vernünftig umgesetzt ist,ist das voll in Ordnung ,DA:I zb hat es schlecht umgesetzt - aber das gilt doch dann nicht für alle RPGs.



The Witcher ist auch Blümchen-Fantasy mit seinen Elfen und Zwergen, sowie dem gehobenen Sprachstil wie man ihn aus einem Märchen kennt.
Dark Souls ist doch hauptsächlich nur Gegner bekämpfen und sich hochskillen. Wie diese ganzen dämlichen High-Fantasy RPGs von Blizzard.
Allein schon das aufdringliche HUD sorgt für etwas nicht Ernstzunehmendes.

Auch, wenn beide Spiele durchaus auch DarkFantasy-Regionen haben, so ist das nicht gleichzusetzen mit dem rauen Stil aus Gothic. Düster ist eben nicht gleich düster und weniger ist oft mehr 



Kinguin schrieb:


> PS: und was Doom jetzt damit zu tun hat,obwohl wir bei Rollenspielen waren,verstehe ich nicht.



Doom ist ein Beispiel für lächerliche Monster mit dämlichem Fun-Gameplay.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Drakensang, Two Worlds und Dragon Age könnte ev. auch was sein


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Mass Effect ist eines der atmosphärisch dichtesten Spiele die ich kenne. Genauso wie Deus Ex und Dragon Age.  Es gibt nur wenige Spiele die eine solche Atmosphäre erzeugen.

Und die Meinung das heutzutage alle Spiele Schrott sind teile ich nicht.


----------



## Porsche2000 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und die Meinung das heutzutage alle Spiele Schrott sind teile ich nicht.



Habe ich nie behauptet. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass die Machart moderner Spiele eine andere ist, was sich meistens aufgrund bestimmter Elemente und der anderen Zielgruppen negativ auf die Qualität auswirkt. Betroffen sind hauptsächlich die Spiele großer Publisher. Ohne einigen Indies gäbe es heutzutage kaum noch etwas vernünftiges zum Zocken.


----------



## Two-Face (31. März 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Komplexität ist nicht unbedingt das, worauf es bei einer Story ankommt. Wenn ich allein schon von Aliens, Zombies und deren verschiedenen Rassen höre, bekomme ich bereits automatisch eine Allergie. Das wirkt auf mich wie lächerlicher Fantasy-Quatsch. Was soll denn da zum Nachdenken anregen?


Das klingt für mich so, als könntest du mit Sci-Fi generell nichts anfangen.
Mass Effect ist ein Science-Ficiton bzw. Weltraum-Spiel.
Was kommt im Weltraum-Thema in der Regel vor? Richtig, Außerirdische. Sonst wär's ja langweilig. Das wäre dann wie Gothic ohne Trolle und Magie.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Eine sinnhafte Story haben Spiele wie z.B. "Amnesia: A Machine For Pigs", welches sich mit dem Bösen in unserer Welt befasst. Kein Wunder, dass es von Wissenschaftlern entwickelt wurde. Und es ist auch kein konventionelles "Horror-Spiel" wie die meisten Leute annehmen, sondern eher ein Gruseldrama für Erwachsene. Aber ich möchte auch nicht behaupten, dass bei Gothic die Story so explizit im Vordergrund steht, jedoch lobe ich lediglich die Erzählweise, die es so perfekt in keinem anderen Spiel gibt.
> 
> Und gerade die Charaktere und die Dialoge in Gothic zählen mit Abstand zu den Besten aller Medien, egal ob in Spielen oder Filmen. Es ist einfach nur verrückt, das mit irgendeinem Actiongame von EA zu vergleichen.


"Verrückt" ist es nur, wenn man es nicht kennt, so wie du.
In Gothic habe ich keinen Urdnot Wrex, keinen Mordin Solus und keine Jack gesehen, Charaktere die unglaublich komplex und intelligent gemacht sind, mit Dialogen, die absolut hollywoodreif sind. Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an einen Dialog zwischen Mordin und Shepard im 2. Teil erinnern, der hatte es in sich, eine so tiefsinnig geschriebene, nachdenkliche und perfekt inszenierte Unterhaltung habe ich in keinem anderen Spiel gesehen, schon gar nicht in _Gothic_.
Da ging es um die so genannte Genophage, eine Biowaffe, welche die Fortpflanzung der Kroganer (einer ganzen Spezies) unterbindet und die moralische Konsequenz derer.
Etwas, was mehr zum Nachdenken regt, habe ich in keinem Fallout, in keinem Gothic, keinem TES und in sonst keinem Rollenspiel bis jetzt gesehen.

Hast du schon mal Star Trek gesehen? Ich meine jetzt nicht neuen Filme, sondern die alten Serien.
TNG, DS9, Voyager? Wenn ja, dann müsstest du wissen, wie komplex und moralisch hintergründig dieses Franchise war. In die gleiche Richtung schlägt Mass Effect, es hat zahlreiche Analogien zur menschlichen Gesellschaft, die Konflikte zwischen den verschiedenen Alienrassen spiegeln oft das wieder, was der Mensch in seiner Entwicklung durchgemacht hat bzw. immer noch durchmacht. So eine philosophische Note gibt es in keinem anderen Spiel. Dazu kommt noch die einzigartige Spielatmosphäre, die nicht nur an Star Trek sondern zahlreiche Klassiker, wie Dune, Blade Runner, STAR WARS oder 2001 erinnert - also einen Sci-Fi-Hasen wie mich beeindruckt das schwer, wer mit der Materie aber nichts anfangen kann, dem sei das natürlich gegönnt.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Oh, es ist nicht so als dass ich die letzten 15 Jahre nichts gespielt hätte.


Was ist denn der eigentliche Zweck eines Computerspiels?

Der Spieler soll selbst das Spiel in die Hand nehmen und "mittendrin" sein - im Gegensatz zum Film, wo man nur zusieht.

Das heißt für mich: Das Gameplay muss stimmen. 

Ich spiele viel lieber ein Spiel wie _Far Cry_ oder _Crysis_, mit angemessenem bis hervorragendem Gameplay, als so ein Spiel wie _Fahrenheit_ oder die neuerlichen Telltale-Games, welche im Prinzip nur interaktive Filme sind und nur die Story präsentieren sollen. Da könnte ich auch genauso gut ein Buch lesen.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Naja, also BioShock ist auf jeden Fall kein schlechtes Spiel und unter den Shootern aufgrund der Story sogar ein Lichtblick. Dennoch wurde die Story oft durch zu viel Ballerei abgelöst, sodass ich insgesamt nicht behaupten kann, dass in diesem Spiel die Story im Fokus liegt. Hinzu kam, dass es am Ende etwas wirr zuging. Und reinarbeiten muss man sich gar nicht, dafür nehmen einen die Spiele zu sehr an die Hand. Stichwort: Tutorials und Infotexte


Also ich kann mich noch sehr gut an viele alte (mehr als 10 oder 15 Jahre alte) Games erinnern, die extra Turtorial-Levels hatten, die man optional vor dem eigentlichen Spiel spielen konnte. Wenn dem Spieler die grundsätzlichen Spielmechaniken gezeigt und erklärt werden, bevor er wie der sprichwörtliche "Ochs' vor'm Berg" im Spiel steht, dann soll mir das recht sein.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Doom ist ein Beispiel für lächerliche Monster mit dämlichem Fun-Gameplay.


Doom war der erste echte Ego-Shooter.
Nenn' mir mal aus dem Jahr 1993 etwas vergleichbares, dann reden wir weirter.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Mass Effect ist eines der atmosphärisch dichtesten Spiele die ich kenne. Genauso wie Deus Ex und Dragon Age.  Es gibt nur wenige Spiele die eine solche Atmosphäre erzeugen.
> 
> Und die Meinung das heutzutage alle Spiele Schrott sind teile ich nicht.



Mass Effect ist mehr Film als Spiel, ich höre so oft was Mass Effect ja für nen gutes Spiel sei und das ist unsinn. Es hat Atmosphäre aber das Gameplay ist von gutes Spiel extrem weit entfernt.


----------



## orca113 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Mass Effect ist mehr Film als Spiel, ich höre so oft was Mass Effect ja für nen gutes Spiel sei und das ist unsinn. Es hat Atmosphäre aber das Gameplay ist von gutes Spiel extrem weit entfernt.



Ja das würde ich unterschreiben.

Anders etwa bei Metal Gear Solid 3. Auch arg eher Film als Spiel aber dennoch für mich das beste Spiel aller Zeiten (Plattform und Genre unabhängig) weil dort neben den massigen Video Sequenzen viel Spielzeit, tolles Gameplay, tolle Story und Atmo war.


----------



## Two-Face (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Gameplaytechnisch bietet Mass Effect eigentlich genau das, was es für ein Action-RPG bieten muss. Nur die Levels waren manchmal arg linear und gerade im 2. Teil hätte man auf viele Ballereien verzichten können.


----------



## orca113 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Gameplaytechnisch bietet Mass Effect eigentlich genau das, was es für ein Action-RPG bieten muss. Nur die Levels waren manchmal arg linear und gerade im 2. Teil hätte man auf viele Ballereien verzichten können.



Also nicht falsch verstehen. Mir hat Mass Effekt gut gefallen (wobei ich nicht alle Teile gespielt habe).

Auch ein Mass Effekt hatte eine "Seele". Wie früher in diesem Thread schon erwähnt fehlt eben vielen heutigen Games das Potential zum Kultstatus und dem "Wiedererninnerungswert". Vieles ist eben einfache Kost die nach dem durchspielen schnell vergessen ist. Sie können mangels packender Story und Atmo und geschweige denn der im Spiel agierenden Protagonisten (Figur an sich, Story um die Figur usw...) niemals lange im Gedächtnis bleiben. Zumindest nicht positiv.


----------



## MOD6699 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Das ist wohl eher gerade eine subjektive Wahrnehmung des Threaderstellers. Jeder der mal länger spielt kennt das


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Mass Effect ist mehr Film als Spiel, ich höre so oft was Mass Effect ja für nen gutes Spiel sei und das ist unsinn. Es hat Atmosphäre aber das Gameplay ist von gutes Spiel extrem weit entfernt.


Sehe ich anders... auf vom Gameplay finde ich es gut. Nur die RPG Elemente wurden später leider etwas beschnitten.
Ich habe die ganze Reihe gespielt und jedesmal wenn ich es wieder gespielt habe wurde ich komplett in die Spielewelt versetzt und hätte am liebsten immer weiter gemacht. Das schaffen bei mir nur wenige Spiele. Nur das Ende von Mass Effect 3 fand ich enttäuschend. Wie wohl fast alle. Auch wenn nachgebessert wurde, bleibt da ein fader Beigeschmack. Vor allem weil man sich mit dem Protagonisten "Sheppard"  identifiziert hatte. Mal gucken wie Teil 4 so wird.


----------



## Porsche2000 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das klingt für mich so, als könntest du mit Sci-Fi generell nichts anfangen.
> Mass Effect ist ein Science-Ficiton bzw. Weltraum-Spiel.
> Was kommt im Weltraum-Thema in der Regel vor? Richtig, Außerirdische. Sonst wär's ja langweilig. Das wäre dann wie Gothic ohne Trolle und Magie.



Sci-Fi ist prinzipiell ein äußerst interessantes Thema, jedoch wenn es von wissenschaftlicher Authentität abweicht ala Star Wars und Star Trek etc. dann kann ich damit nichts anfangen. Das finde ich dann gar als schwachsinnig. Es mag vielleicht für einige ein interessantes Fantasymärchen im Weltraum sein, hat mit eigentlichem Sci-Fi aber überhaupt nichts mehr zutun! Außerirdische sind da auch so ein Thema, welches ich als sehr weit hergeholt betrachte. Genau das Gegenteil wie du es sagst, ist der Fall: ohne denen wäre es bei weitem interessanter. Sobald ich aber von Aliens höre, ist es kaum noch an Langeweile zu überbieten. Nur noch eine Invasion würde das dann noch toppen können! Gothic ohne Trolle und Magie? Gern, ich war nämlich nie ein Freund von all den unrealistischen Dingen. Gothic hält sich aber damit in Grenzen und weiß sie geschickt einzusetzen. Es ist ja nicht wie all die anderen RPGs.

Sci-Fi hat absolut nichts mit Außerirdischen zutun. Nur, weil sich das in all den Medien so unter der Breiten Masse besser verkauft, gehört das noch lange nicht zu Sci-Fi. Wenn du dich für dieses Genre und die Wissenschaft wirklich interessierst, dann wäre wohl SOMA ein absoluter Pflichtkauf für dich. SOMA wird das Genre komplett neu revolutionieren und dorthin zurückbringen, was Sci-Fi eigentlich ist. Und da wirst du auch eine Story haben, die zum Nachdenken anregt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> "Verrückt" ist es nur, wenn man es nicht kennt, so wie du.
> In Gothic habe ich keinen Urdnot Wrex, keinen Mordin Solus und keine Jack gesehen, Charaktere die unglaublich komplex und intelligent gemacht sind, mit Dialogen, die absolut hollywoodreif sind. Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an einen Dialog zwischen Mordin und Shepard im 2. Teil erinnern, der hatte es in sich, eine so tiefsinnig geschriebene, nachdenkliche und perfekt inszenierte Unterhaltung habe ich in keinem anderen Spiel gesehen, schon gar nicht in _Gothic_.
> Da ging es um die so genannte Genophage, eine Biowaffe, welche die Fortpflanzung der Kroganer (einer ganzen Spezies) unterbindet und die moralische Konsequenz derer.
> Etwas, was mehr zum Nachdenken regt, habe ich in keinem Fallout, in keinem Gothic, keinem TES und in sonst keinem Rollenspiel bis jetzt gesehen.



Hollywood reif wäre auch eher nur ein Nachteil. Aus Hollywood kommen bekanntlich nur wenige Meisterwerke. Ob schauspielerische Talente oder gut geführte Regie ist dort eher eine Rarität. Was ist denn an einer Biowaffe, die Völker ausrotten soll so intellektuell? Das klingt sogar nach Standard-Kost. Ich kann diese ganzen Waffen, Zerstörungen und Außerirdischen-Invasionen nicht mehr ertragen. So was kommt bestimmt aus Amerika, richtig? Da regt nichts zum Nachdenken an, es ist für mich sogar billigste Unterhaltung. Zum Nachdenken regen Themen an wie der Kapitalismus, die Manipulation der menschlichen Seele oder die Frage danach, was es bedeutet ein Bewusstsein zu haben sowie allgemeine Probleme unserer Welt. Nicht irgendeine Fantasy-Geschichte mit UFOs und Aliens, die gekommen sind, um die Menschheit zu zerstören. Sowas ist an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal Star Trek gesehen? Ich meine jetzt nicht neuen Filme, sondern die alten Serien.
> TNG, DS9, Voyager? Wenn ja, dann müsstest du wissen, wie komplex und moralisch hintergründig dieses Franchise war. In die gleiche Richtung schlägt Mass Effect, es hat zahlreiche Analogien zur menschlichen Gesellschaft, die Konflikte zwischen den verschiedenen Alienrassen spiegeln oft das wieder, was der Mensch in seiner Entwicklung durchgemacht hat bzw. immer noch durchmacht. So eine philosophische Note gibt es in keinem anderen Spiel. Dazu kommt noch die einzigartige Spielatmosphäre, die nicht nur an Star Trek sondern zahlreiche Klassiker, wie Dune, Blade Runner, STAR WARS oder 2001 erinnert - also einen Sci-Fi-Hasen wie mich beeindruckt das schwer, wer mit der Materie aber nichts anfangen kann, dem sei das natürlich gegönnt.



Sorry, ich habe ja vorhin geschrieben, warum mich solche Geschichten nicht reizen. Sie sind einfach wissenschaftlich nicht getreu und schweifen zu sehr von eigentlichen Themen der Sci-Fi ab, sodass ich sie nicht ernst nehmen kann.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ist denn der eigentliche Zweck eines Computerspiels?
> 
> Der Spieler soll selbst das Spiel in die Hand nehmen und "mittendrin" sein - im Gegensatz zum Film, wo man nur zusieht.
> 
> ...



Du sagst das Gameplay muss stimmen, erwähnst dabei aber Ego-Shooter wie Far Cry oder Crysis. Das passt einfach nicht zusammen und widerspricht sich im Kern. Das Gameplay von Crysis ist einfach nur schlecht und eines der besten Beispiele dafür, wie man es falsch macht. Ich meine, das sind Fun-games, da kommt es nie wirklich auf das Gameplay an. Schließlich beschwert sich auch keiner darüber, wie unrealistisch die Fahrphysik eines Mario Kart sei. Wenn wir von anständigem Gameplay reden, kommen wir am Ende wieder bei Gothic oder auch Amnesia an. Kein HUD, keine Cutscenes, keine Fun-Elemente und Komfortfunktionen, keine Tutorials, keine hektischen Szenen und kein Superhero-Gameplay. Aber ich glaube, unsere Geschmäcker gehen hier ganz verschiedene Wege.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich noch sehr gut an viele alte (mehr als 10 oder 15 Jahre alte) Games erinnern, die extra Turtorial-Levels hatten, die man optional vor dem eigentlichen Spiel spielen konnte. Wenn dem Spieler die grundsätzlichen Spielmechaniken gezeigt und erklärt werden, bevor er wie der sprichwörtliche "Ochs' vor'm Berg" im Spiel steht, dann soll mir das recht sein.



Ein absolutes No-Go. Da kann das Spiel noch so gut sein. Tutorials sind einfach nur lächerlich und sorgen dafür, dass das Spiel nur wie ein "Spiel" wirkt und nicht wie etwas Ernstzunehmendes. Am besten werden einem noch Texte eingeblendet wie "Drücke WASD zum Bewegen", "Benutze Leertaste zum Springen", und wo man direkt mit der besten Rüstung und dem größten Schwert sich durchschlägt!



Two-Face schrieb:


> Doom war der erste echte Ego-Shooter.
> Nenn' mir mal aus dem Jahr 1993 etwas vergleichbares, dann reden wir weirter.



Es geht nicht darum, wie alt etwas ist, sondern wie es gemacht ist. Doom kann von mir aus von 1950 sein, was ändert das schon? Vielleicht wusste man damals einfach noch nicht so genau bescheid, wie man vernünftige Spiele macht. Und wenn es nichts anderes gab, dann ist es klar, dass Doom die einzige Option für so viele Leute war und bis heute in deren Köpfen ist. Genauso wie Tetris. Was ist an dem Spiel schon so toll? Es liegt einfach an der Zeit und genießt deshalb seinen Kultstatus. Die Spiele damals waren gerade erst am Entstehen und da waren inhaltliche Qualitäten noch nicht so das Thema. Erst später, wo die Erwartungen höher wurden und man auf neue Ideen gekommen ist, wurden die Spiele besser. Bis sie schließlich wie heute nur noch zur Massenware geworden sind und die inhaltlichen Qualitäten wieder zurückgehen. Bis auf einige wenige Ausnahmen natürlich.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Tja, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.  Aber generell zu sagen das alle AAA Titel ******** sind und alle neuen Spiele ist zu undifferenziert und pauschal.


----------



## Porsche2000 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Tja, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.  Aber generell zu sagen das alle AAA Titel ******** sind und alle neuen Spiele ist zu undifferenziert und pauschal.



Habe ich ja auch nie behauptet. The Witcher 3 ist auch ein AAA Titel, und es scheint ein sehr guter zu werden. Tomb Raider 2013 hat mir bis auf einige "allgemeine" Kritikpunkte auch ganz gut gefallen. Obwohl das jetzt nicht in die Kategorie Meisterwerke gehört. Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel (1999) ist jedoch ein Meisterwerk. Das sind Spiele wie Gothic, die nicht einfach nur außergewöhnlich gut sind, sondern die ich sogar mit ins Grab nehmen würde.  The Witcher 3 mag noch größer, noch gigantischer und noch komplexer sein, aber es wird dennoch höchstens nur ein gutes Spiel. Mehr ist eben nicht immer besser. Sonst gibt es aber nicht sehr viele AAA Titel, die wirklich als Meisterwerk gesehen werden können. Dafür sind solche Entwickler einfach zu wenig experimentierfreudig und/oder bekommen durch den Publisher vorgeschrieben, was sie wie zu machen haben, weil eben hohe Summen investiert wurden und man sich da nicht traut, zu viele eigene Ideen einzubringen. Der Grund, warum The Witcher 3 vielleicht so gut wird, ist auch, dass CD Projekt unabhängig sind. Sie sind quasi Entwickler und ihr eigener Publisher zugleich. Die können wirklich noch frei bestimmen, was sie wie machen. Das war auch damals bei der Entwicklung von Gothic der Fall. Der Publisher ShoeBox hat die Entwickler machen lassen wie sie es für richtig hielten. Es ist heute ein Problem, dass sich die Publisher zu sehr einmischen und mit der Peitsche dahinter stehen. Das ist auch ein Grund, weshalb sich SlightlyMad von EA gelöst hat und nun mit Project CARS eigene Wege gegangen ist, weil nur so ein qualitatives Spiel möglich ist. Und siehe da, das wohl schönste Rennspiel seit langem steht kurz vor der Tür!

Es bestätigt sich immer wieder, dass je weniger Budget den Entwicklern zur Verfügung steht, desto besser die Spiele werden. Amnesia hatte nur 360.000 Budget. EA hätte das mit 1 Milliarde nicht besser hinbekommen. Man braucht eben nicht nur Geld allein, sondern auch Talente, und die sind unbezahlbar. Aktuelle AAA games zeigen allzu oft, wie man viel Geld in den Sand setzt.


----------



## orca113 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



> Ein absolutes No-Go. Da kann das Spiel noch so gut sein. Tutorials sind einfach nur lächerlich und sorgen dafür, dass das Spiel nur wie ein "Spiel" wirkt und nicht wie etwas Ernstzunehmendes. Am besten werden einem noch Texte eingeblendet wie "Drücke WASD zum Bewegen", "Benutze Leertaste zum Springen", und wo man direkt mit der besten Rüstung und dem größten Schwert sich durchschlägt!



Das ist Unsinn.

Bei komplexen Games finde ich ein Tutorial gar nicht so schlecht. Es nimmt in keinster "Realität" aus dem Spiel. (keine Ahnung wie ich sonst auf deine Argumentation antworten soll die lautet "sie lassen Games wie Games aussehen")

Bin froh wie zum Beispiel in einem TES Oblivion die ersten Meter geführt zu werden. Ich habe durch das Tutorial notwendige Kniffe gelernt und an das Tutorial selbst kann ich mich während des Games kaum noch erinnern weil ich mehr mit erkunden usw. beschäftigt bin und vom Spiel und seiner Welt begeistert...

Also nochmal solche Sachen wie du da von dir gibst zu Tutorials sind Quatsch.



> Sorry, ich habe ja vorhin geschrieben, warum mich solche Geschichten nicht reizen. Sie sind einfach wissenschaftlich nicht getreu und schweifen zu sehr von eigentlichen Themen der Sci-Fi ab, sodass ich sie nicht ernst nehmen kann.



Science Fiction -> Wissenschaft / Fiktion ... jetzt sag doch mal was genau was denn die eigentlichen Themen der Sci-Fi sind


----------



## Porsche2000 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn.
> 
> Bei komplexen Games finde ich ein Tutorial gar nicht so schlecht. Es nimmt in keinster "Realität" aus dem Spiel. (keine Ahnung wie ich sonst auf deine Argumentation antworten soll die lautet "sie lassen Games wie Games aussehen")
> 
> ...



Nein, das ist Fakt. Vielleicht ist es nur so, dass nicht jeder das erkennt. Nur ein geschultes Auge sieht evtl. Fehler, die für die meisten anderen unsichtbar sind. Wer sich etwas mit der Ideologie des Gamedesigns befasst, der weiß, dass Tutorials eine ernstzunehmende Spieleerfahrung hämmen. Sie werden nur aus dem Grund benutzt, weil man niemanden "abschrecken" will und jeden Gelegenheitsspieler für sich gewinnen will. Man hat Angst davor, dass die Leute überfordert sind und nicht wissen, was sie am Anfang tun müssen. Man macht also wortwörtlich gesagt Spiele für Deppen. Damals bei Gothic hat das Fehlen eines Tutorials auch niemanden gestört. Sind die Leute denn plötzlich alle dümmer geworden, oder warum gehört das heute schon fast zur Selbstverständlichkeit? Und ja, ein Tutorial vermittelt direkt das Gefühl es handle sich nur um ein Game. Ist genau wie ein Level-System. Ein typisches Game-Element. Oder allein schon das Wort "Quest" ist so typisch Game. So etwas gibt es nicht im echten Leben. Oder ist es eine Quest für dich, wenn du jemandem einen Gefallen tust? Da wird das Eintauchen direkt unmöglich gemacht, weil sich das Spiel nicht als eine ernste Erfahrung betrachten lässt, sondern eben nur als ein Spiel.

Solche Kleinigkeiten trüben das Spielerlebnis enorm. Wie ich sagte, sind das Dinge, die wohl nur dem geschulten Auge auffallen. Und wenn man zu hohe Ansprüche hat, tut sich ein Spiel eben schwer damit, zu beeindrucken.



orca113 schrieb:


> Science Fiction -> Wissenschaft / Fiktion ... jetzt sag doch mal was genau was denn die eigentlichen Themen der Sci-Fi sind



Bei Sci-Fi geht es hauptsächlich um Technologie. Es muss nicht immer in der Zukunft spielen, sondern kann auch in der Vergangenheit stattfinden. z.B. Dampfmaschinen und Elektrizität im Mittelalter.
In SOMA geht es grob ausgedrückt um das Bewusstsein im Bezug auf Mensch und Maschine.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Naja, ich finde es schon gut das man auch Anfängern und Gelegenheitsspielern eine Chance gibt und nicht nur Hardcore-Spielern.  Man kann ja teilweise auch die Tutorials abschalten.


----------



## Porsche2000 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde es schon gut das man auch Anfängern und Gelegenheitsspielern eine Chance gibt und nicht nur Hardcore-Spielern.  Man kann ja teilweise auch die Tutorials abschalten.



Das Abschalten ändert nichts daran, dass sie vorhanden sind. Genau wie mit dem Abschalten der Hilfeanzeigen wie Kompass und Minimap. Solche Dinge soll es erst gar nicht geben. Schon das Ändern eines Schwierigkeitsgrades erinnert an ein Game. Wenn man alles individuell anpassen kann, ist das Spiel nichts ganzes und nichts halbes.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Naja, dann bist du ein Hardcorezocker. Ich möchte auf Minimap, Kompass etc jedenfalls nicht verzichten.


----------



## Porsche2000 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, dann bist du ein Hardcorezocker. Ich möchte auf Minimap, Kompass etc jedenfalls nicht verzichten.



Naja was verstehst du unter Hardcore? Ein Spiel muss nicht unbedingt übertrieben schwer sein, aber durchaus dem Spieler seine Schranken weisen. Warum mich solche "Features" stören ist hauptsächlich, weil sie Immersion-Killer sind. Für eine perfekte Immersion sollte man gänzlich auf HUD und Ähnliches verzichten. Das gilt nicht umsonst stets als das Grundkonzept großer Entwickler wie z.B. Thomas Grip, Dan Pinchbeck oder Matt Gilgenbach.

Hinzu kommt, dass ein Spiel wie z.B. Skyrim gar nicht ohne diese Dinge funktioniert. Das liegt an schlecht designter Spielmechanik. Ein gut gemachtes Spiel ist von vorn herein so gestrickt, dass man diese Dinge nicht benötigt, um sich zurechtzufinden. Ich habe lieber ein kleineres Spiel mit mehr Inhalt, anstatt ich stundenlang dem Questpfeil hinterherrenne.


----------



## orca113 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Sehe ich komplett anders aber das ist auch nichts was hier in diesen Thread gehört.
Hier geht es nicht um Zuordnung von Genres oder darum was, wann und wieviel Scifi ist.

Ich bin davon überzeugt das es langfristig immer weniger Games geben wird die im Gedächtnis bleiben. Momentan ist wieder POE ein solches Game was in diese Richtung marschiert. Aber das profitiert davon weil es für viele ein besseres Baldours Gate ist. Dieses hatte ja auch schon eine Masse Fans.


----------



## Porsche2000 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Sehe ich komplett anders aber...
> Ich bin davon überzeugt das es langfristig immer weniger Games geben wird die im Gedächtnis bleiben.



Das ist es doch, worum es hier geht. Warum das so ist, habe ich ja schon ausführlich gesagt. Das größte Problem ist einfach, dass Geld die meisten Spiele bestimmt. So wird fleißig weiter dieser ganze Triple A trash produziert, bis der letzte Spieler endlich kapiert hat, weshalb ihm die Spiele keinen Spaß mehr machen. Aber es kommen immer wieder neue, die den Mist kaufen. Geh doch heute mal in eine Schulklasse und hör dich mal um, was da gezockt wird. Ich wette außer CoD und GTA5 ist da nichts. Da wird man ja bereits von Grund auf verblödet. Und danach richtet sich eben der Markt.

Vergleiche doch mal NFS von vor 15 Jahren mit dem Müll von heute. Da könnte man glatt Tränen vergießen! Aber das hat man davon, wenn man immer nur auf die Grafik schaut.


----------



## Two-Face (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Sci-Fi ist prinzipiell ein äußerst interessantes Thema, jedoch wenn es von wissenschaftlicher Authentität abweicht ala Star Wars und Star Trek etc. dann kann ich damit nichts anfangen. Das finde ich dann gar als schwachsinnig. Es mag vielleicht für einige ein interessantes Fantasymärchen im Weltraum sein, hat mit eigentlichem Sci-Fi aber überhaupt nichts mehr zutun! Außerirdische sind da auch so ein Thema, welches ich als sehr weit hergeholt betrachte. Genau das Gegenteil wie du es sagst, ist der Fall: ohne denen wäre es bei weitem interessanter. Sobald ich aber von Aliens höre, ist es kaum noch an Langeweile zu überbieten. Nur noch eine Invasion würde das dann noch toppen können! Gothic ohne Trolle und Magie? Gern, ich war nämlich nie ein Freund von all den unrealistischen Dingen. Gothic hält sich aber damit in Grenzen und weiß sie geschickt einzusetzen. Es ist ja nicht wie all die anderen RPGs.
> 
> Sci-Fi hat absolut nichts mit Außerirdischen zutun. Nur, weil sich das in all den Medien so unter der Breiten Masse besser verkauft, gehört das noch lange nicht zu Sci-Fi. Wenn du dich für dieses Genre und die Wissenschaft wirklich interessierst, dann wäre wohl SOMA ein absoluter Pflichtkauf für dich. SOMA wird das Genre komplett neu revolutionieren und dorthin zurückbringen, was Sci-Fi eigentlich ist. Und da wirst du auch eine Story haben, die zum Nachdenken anregt.


Tja, das ist so gesehen nicht richtig.
Die ersten echten Science-Fiction-Werke waren Romane von Hugo Gernsback, anno 1911, 1920 so um den Dreh' rum. Im ersten ging es um eine relativ weit entfernte Zukunft (also auch von heute aus gesehen), im zweiten um eine Alien-Invasion. Beide enthielten zum ersten mal Elemente, die du heute in jedem Sci-Fi-Machwerk (egal ob mit oder ohne Aliens) findest (Zukunftsthema, Raumschiffe, schwebende Fahrzeuge, Hologramme).
Davor gab es nichts, was in die Richtung vorstößt, deswegen gelten beide Werke als Begründer dieses Genres. Und dort kamen auch Aliens vor.
Und da wir in einem riesigen Universum mit vermutlich weit mehr als 50 Mrd. Galaxien leben sind Aliens durchaus wahrscheinlich, also auch wissenschaftlich denkbar - kein Astrophysiker oder Biologe hat bisher behauptet, dass es Planeten mit kohlenstoffbasierten Lebewesen, ähnlich dem Menschen, in dieser Riesigen Umgebung sonst nirgends geben kann. Was heißt: Außerirdische liegen durchaus im Bereich der Wissenschaft, also haben sie im Gegensatz zu Orks, Einhörnern und Trollen (von denen man ja sicher weiß, dass es sie nicht gibt) nichts mit Fantasy zu tun.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Hollywood reif wäre auch eher nur ein Nachteil. Aus Hollywood kommen bekanntlich nur wenige Meisterwerke. Ob schauspielerische Talente oder gut geführte Regie ist dort eher eine Rarität. Was ist denn an einer Biowaffe, die Völker ausrotten soll so intellektuell? Das klingt sogar nach Standard-Kost. Ich kann diese ganzen Waffen, Zerstörungen und Außerirdischen-Invasionen nicht mehr ertragen. So was kommt bestimmt aus Amerika, richtig? Da regt nichts zum Nachdenken an, es ist für mich sogar billigste Unterhaltung. Zum Nachdenken regen Themen an wie der Kapitalismus, die Manipulation der menschlichen Seele oder die Frage danach, was es bedeutet ein Bewusstsein zu haben sowie allgemeine Probleme unserer Welt. Nicht irgendeine Fantasy-Geschichte mit UFOs und Aliens, die gekommen sind, um die Menschheit zu zerstören. Sowas ist an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten.


Tja, aber um genau solche Probleme geht es z.T. auch in Mass Effect - die Frage wo das Bewusstsein anfängt und ob eine dazu fähige KI als "lebendig" definiert werden kann - darunter um tief verwurzelte Konflikte, die jahrhunderte andauern und der damit einhergehende Rassen- bzw. Völkerhass. Die Analogie zur menschlichen Entwicklung ist da fast nicht zu übersehen und deswegen auch so nachdenklich.
Darüber hinaus gibt es in Mass Effect ja auch keine "Macht" wie in STAR WARS oder sonstwas Übernatürliches - wie ich schon erwäht habe, bemüht sich die Reihe das ganze auch im technologisch-wissenschaftlichen Rahmen zu halten. Es wird dort erklärt, wieso die Aliens so aussehen, wie sie aussehen, warum die Raumschiffe dort fliegen und wie die Waffen funktionieren. Götter, Magie oder ähnliches gibt es dort nicht, alles hält sich gewissermaßen an einen realistischen und wissenschaftlich evt. denkbaren Hintergrund.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Du sagst das Gameplay muss stimmen, erwähnst dabei aber Ego-Shooter wie Far Cry oder Crysis. Das passt einfach nicht zusammen und widerspricht sich im Kern. Das Gameplay von Crysis ist einfach nur schlecht und eines der besten Beispiele dafür, wie man es falsch macht. Ich meine, das sind Fun-games, da kommt es nie wirklich auf das Gameplay an. Schließlich beschwert sich auch keiner darüber, wie unrealistisch die Fahrphysik eines Mario Kart sei. Wenn wir von anständigem Gameplay reden, kommen wir am Ende wieder bei Gothic oder auch Amnesia an. Kein HUD, keine Cutscenes, keine Fun-Elemente und Komfortfunktionen, keine Tutorials, keine hektischen Szenen und kein Superhero-Gameplay. Aber ich glaube, unsere Geschmäcker gehen hier ganz verschiedene Wege.


Mal ganz ehrlich, welcher Shooter war denn besser als _Crysis_?

Dort konnte ich mir aussuchen, welchen Lösungsweg ich gehe und wie ich - wenn überhaupt(!) - meine Gegner ausschalte. Was ganz anderes als sowas wie CoD, wo man sich auf Schienen bewegt und quasi auf Pappaufsteller schießt. Ich hatte eine große spielerische Freiheit und konnte mit der Umgebung interagieren, zudem war die KI weit besser als der damalige Durchschnitt. 



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ein absolutes No-Go. Da kann das Spiel noch so gut sein. Tutorials sind einfach nur lächerlich und sorgen dafür, dass das Spiel nur wie ein "Spiel" wirkt und nicht wie etwas Ernstzunehmendes. Am besten werden einem noch Texte eingeblendet wie "Drücke WASD zum Bewegen", "Benutze Leertaste zum Springen", und wo man direkt mit der besten Rüstung und dem größten Schwert sich durchschlägt!


Versteh' ich jetzt nicht, wenn das Spiel mir nicht sagt, wie ich mich bewegen kann, woher soll ich das dann wissen? Muss ich deswegen gleich im Spielmenü nachsehen?
Ich finde es natürlich auch nicht wirklich toll, wenn mir ein Spiel gleich zeigt, wie ich es gewinnen kann ABER:
Wenn mir das Spiel zeigt, wie es funktioniert (also mir zumindest mal die grundlegenden Funktionen erklärt), halte ich das für durchaus brauchbar. 
Du vergisst vielleicht, dass es da draußen einen Haufen Leute gibt, die erst Einsteiger in der Materie sind und zuvor nicht 50 oder 100 Spiele gespielt haben, sondern möglicherweise erst 3, 4 oder keines.
Und da braucht es einfach eine, zumindest begrenzte, Einleitung, wie da Spiel geht.
In der Fahrschule hat man dir ja auch nicht einfach gesagt, so, steig' ein und fahr los. Wenn du die Karre abwürgst, dein Problem. Nö, normalerweise gibt dir dein Fahrlehrer Tipps, wie du das anfangs vermeiden kannst.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, wie alt etwas ist, sondern wie es gemacht ist. Doom kann von mir aus von 1950 sein, was ändert das schon? Vielleicht wusste man damals einfach noch nicht so genau bescheid, wie man vernünftige Spiele macht. Und wenn es nichts anderes gab, dann ist es klar, dass Doom die einzige Option für so viele Leute war und bis heute in deren Köpfen ist. Genauso wie Tetris. Was ist an dem Spiel schon so toll? Es liegt einfach an der Zeit und genießt deshalb seinen Kultstatus. Die Spiele damals waren gerade erst am Entstehen und da waren inhaltliche Qualitäten noch nicht so das Thema. Erst später, wo die Erwartungen höher wurden und man auf neue Ideen gekommen ist, wurden die Spiele besser. Bis sie schließlich wie heute nur noch zur Massenware geworden sind und die inhaltlichen Qualitäten wieder zurückgehen. Bis auf einige wenige Ausnahmen natürlich.


Ursprünglich ging es darum, welches Genre wo Revolutionen erlebt hat. Und Doom war im Shooter-Bereich die einzige. Es war - neben Wolfenstein - das erste Spiel, welches die so genannte Ego-Perspektive, mit Direktsicht und Waffenarm, eingeführt hat. Was hätte man damals machen sollen, zu Zeiten von DOS, Amiga und 80386-Prozessoren? Die Leute haben das Spiel in der Garage entwickelt, weil sie nicht die Möglichkeit für mehr gehabt haben, da kommt zwangsläufig kein Spiel mit ultralanger Story und vielschichten Charakteren raus.


----------



## orca113 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Das ist es doch, worum es hier geht. Warum das so ist, habe ich ja schon ausführlich gesagt. Das größte Problem ist einfach, dass Geld die meisten Spiele bestimmt. So wird fleißig weiter dieser ganze Triple A trash produziert, bis der letzte Spieler endlich kapiert hat, weshalb ihm die Spiele keinen Spaß mehr machen. Aber es kommen immer wieder neue, die den Mist kaufen. Geh doch heute mal in eine Schulklasse und hör dich mal um, was da gezockt wird. Ich wette außer CoD und GTA5 ist da nichts. Da wird man ja bereits von Grund auf verblödet. Und danach richtet sich eben der Markt.
> 
> Vergleiche doch mal NFS von vor 15 Jahren mit dem Müll von heute. Da könnte man glatt Tränen vergießen! Aber das hat man davon, wenn man immer nur auf die Grafik schaut.





Ja da sind wir uns fast einig. Es ist die Hauptschuld des Käufers/Konsumenten aber die dicken Publisher forcieren es.

Edit.: Sorry für das posting grade liegt am handy


----------



## Porsche2000 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, das ist so gesehen nicht richtig.
> Die ersten echten Science-Fiction-Werke waren Romane von Hugo Gernsback, anno 1911, 1920 so um den Dreh' rum. Im ersten ging es um eine relativ weit entfernte Zukunft (also auch von heute aus gesehen), im zweiten um eine Alien-Invasion. Beide enthielten zum ersten mal Elemente, die du heute in jedem Sci-Fi-Machwerk (egal ob mit oder ohne Aliens) findest (Zukunftsthema, Raumschiffe, schwebende Fahrzeuge, Hologramme).
> Davor gab es nichts, was in die Richtung vorstößt, deswegen gelten beide Werke als Begründer dieses Genres. Und dort kamen auch Aliens vor.
> Und da wir in einem riesigen Universum mit vermutlich weit mehr als 50 Mrd. Galaxien leben sind Aliens durchaus wahrscheinlich, also auch wissenschaftlich denkbar - kein Astrophysiker oder Biologe hat bisher behauptet, dass es Planeten mit kohlenstoffbasierten Lebewesen, ähnlich dem Menschen, in dieser Riesigen Umgebung sonst nirgends geben kann. Was heißt: Außerirdische liegen durchaus im Bereich der Wissenschaft, also haben sie im Gegensatz zu Orks, Einhörnern und Trollen (von denen man ja sicher weiß, dass es sie nicht gibt) nichts mit Fantasy zu tun.



Nur, weil etwas so begonnen hat, heißt das nicht, dass alles darauffolgende die gleiche Thematik aufgreifen muss. Musik hat auch mit Trommeln begonnen und heute haben wir ganz viele verschiedene Arten von Musik. Also muss Sci-Fi auch nicht unbedingt etwas mit Außerirdischen zutun haben. Man kann es wirklich besser machen. Und ja, ich halte außerirdisches Leben für möglich und wahrscheinlich. Aber ich glaube nicht an Aliens in dem Sinne, wie sie in den Medien als eine Erfindung von Amerika dargestellt werden. Ich halte eher Bakterien, Organismen oder vielleicht auch intelligentes Leben für möglich, welches jedoch ganz anders aussieht als wie ein von Menschen erfundenes Monster.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, aber um genau solche Probleme geht es z.T. auch in Mass Effect - die Frage wo das Bewusstsein anfängt und ob eine dazu fähige KI als "lebendig" definiert werden kann - darunter um tief verwurzelte Konflikte, die jahrhunderte andauern und der damit einhergehende Rassen- bzw. Völkerhass. Die Analogie zur menschlichen Entwicklung ist da fast nicht zu übersehen und deswegen auch so nachdenklich.
> Darüber hinaus gibt es in Mass Effect ja auch keine "Macht" wie in STAR WARS oder sonstwas Übernatürliches - wie ich schon erwäht habe, bemüht sich die Reihe das ganze auch im technologisch-wissenschaftlichen Rahmen zu halten. Es wird dort erklärt, wieso die Aliens so aussehen, wie sie aussehen, warum die Raumschiffe dort fliegen und wie die Waffen funktionieren. Götter, Magie oder ähnliches gibt es dort nicht, alles hält sich gewissermaßen an einen realistischen und wissenschaftlich evt. denkbaren Hintergrund.



OK, ich will ja nichts schlechtreden, ohne es gespielt zu haben. Aber ich bin mir dennoch absolut sicher, dass nichts an SOMA herankommen wird was sich mit diesen Themen befasst. Weder Deus Ex, System Shock 2, Alien Isolation, Dead Space oder Mass Effect. Frictional Games wissen immer, wie man gute Spiele macht und Stories mit Niveau erzählt. Hast du Penumbra oder Amnesia gespielt?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, welcher Shooter war denn besser als _Crysis_?



No One Lives Forever & Call of Cthulhu ???
Aber selbst die sind keine Meisterwerke, sondern einfach nur relativ gute Shooter.



Two-Face schrieb:


> In der Fahrschule hat man dir ja auch nicht einfach gesagt, so, steig' ein und fahr los. Wenn du die Karre abwürgst, dein Problem. Nö, normalerweise gibt dir dein Fahrlehrer Tipps, wie du das anfangs vermeiden kannst.



Wenn ein Spiel so wie in Gothic beginnt, wo man alle Zeit und Geduld der Welt hat, sich mit der Steuerung vertraut zu machen, die Tasten ausprobiert und ggf. in den Optionen nachschaut oder sie an seine Wünsche anpasst, dann braucht man kein Tutorial. Ein gutes Spiel ist eben selbsterklärend. Obwohl die Steuerung altbacken ist, läuft sie doch recht gut von Hand und ist sogar besser als dieses ständige Totgeklicke mit der Maus. Das macht das Kampfsystem in Gothic sogar taktisch und sinnvoll. Man lernt auch am besten, wenn man sich es selbst aneignet und nicht jeden Pups vorgekocht bekommt, wie man was zu machen hat und auf welche Taste man drücken muss. Da komme ich mir vor wie an einer XBox mit Joystick. Für ein Spiel, welches sich selbst nicht als ein "Game" repräsentieren will, ist das ein No-Go.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ursprünglich ging es darum, welches Genre wo Revolutionen erlebt hat. Und Doom war im Shooter-Bereich die einzige. Es war - neben Wolfenstein - das erste Spiel, welches die so genannte Ego-Perspektive, mit Direktsicht und Waffenarm, eingeführt hat. Was hätte man damals machen sollen, zu Zeiten von DOS, Amiga und 80386-Prozessoren? Die Leute haben das Spiel in der Garage entwickelt, weil sie nicht die Möglichkeit für mehr gehabt haben, da kommt zwangsläufig kein Spiel mit ultralanger Story und vielschichten Charakteren raus.



Eigentlich wurden fast alle meine Lieblingsspiele in der Garage entwickelt. Es ist ja auch nicht falasch, dass es sowas wie Doom gibt, aber man sollte das nicht als Meilenstein der Spielkunst betrachten.


----------



## Two-Face (1. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Nur, weil etwas so begonnen hat, heißt das nicht, dass alles darauffolgende die gleiche Thematik aufgreifen muss. Musik hat auch mit Trommeln begonnen und heute haben wir ganz viele verschiedene Arten von Musik. Also muss Sci-Fi auch nicht unbedingt etwas mit Außerirdischen zutun haben. Man kann es wirklich besser machen. Und ja, ich halte außerirdisches Leben für möglich und wahrscheinlich. Aber ich glaube nicht an Aliens in dem Sinne, wie sie in den Medien als eine Erfindung von Amerika dargestellt werden. Ich halte eher Bakterien, Organismen oder vielleicht auch intelligentes Leben für möglich, welches jedoch ganz anders aussieht als wie ein von Menschen erfundenes Monster.


Ich sagte ja schon, es ist ja nicht wie in Star Trek, wo die Vulkanier spitze Ohren haben, weil sie eben spitze Ohren haben, nö, es wird in ME auch ziemlich detailliert erklärt, wieso die anderen Lebewesen so aussehen, wie sie aussehen. Die Turianer haben eine sehr dicke, plattenartige Haut, weil auf ihrem Heimatplaneten die Sonne sehr viel stärker scheint bzw. ein intensiveres, ultraviolettes Licht ausstrahlt, die Quarianer u.a. ein schwaches Immunsystem, weil es auf ihrem Planeten keine Insekten gab. Auch auf die Theorie der Prä-Astronautik wird dort eingegangen, welches aufgrund des enormen Alters unserer Galaxie nicht zwingend unwahrscheinlich sein muss. Die Aliens dort sind keine "Monster", wie in Independence Day oder den Alien-Filmen, sondern wurden allesamt relativ nachvollziehbar und umwelttechnischen Faktoren entsprechend designt.
Gerade die Elcor sind manchal total zum Schießen, weil sie von grundauf sehr träge sind, müssen sie extra im Voraus betonen, wie sie eine Aussage meinen, weil sie die Emotion in der Sprache nicht verstehen. Oder die Hanar, die einem dauernd mit "Dieser hier" kommen. Da hatte man oft auch echt was zum Lachen.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> OK, ich will ja nichts schlechtreden, ohne es gespielt zu haben. Aber ich bin dennoch der Überzeugung, dass nichts an SOMA herankommen wird was sich mit diesen Themen befasst. Weder Deus Ex, System Shock 2, Alien Isolation, Dead Space oder Mass Effect.


Mit Mass Effect, Deus Ex und System Shock hat es aber in dieser Hinsicht gewaltige Konkurrenten, die ordentlich vorgelegt haben. Und ähnliches wurde auch schon von Aliens: Colonial Marines oder Homefront behauptet und am Ende wussten wir ja, was dabei rausgekommen ist.




Porsche2000 schrieb:


> No One Lives Forever & Call Of Cthulhu ???
> Aber selbst die sind keine Meisterwerke, sondern einfach nur relativ gute Shooter.


Also ich halte das erste NOLF durchaus für ein Meisterwerk, weil es damals nichts vergleichbares gab. 'nen Typen im freien Fall den Fallschirm abnehmen? 'ne irre, fette deutsche Möchtegernopernsängern mit tödlichem Tenor? Hab' ich davor und danach nicht mehr gesehen. Auch CoC war einer der verstörendsten Spiele die ich kenne, in der Hinsicht noch härter als The Suffering 2, F.E.A.R. oder Dead Space. Aber wie auch beide NOLF-Teile war das Spiel eher linear und mit begrenztem Entscheidungsfreiraum. Auf was ich persönlich in einem Spiel Wert lege sind insbesondere spielerische Freiheit. Und das bieten mir Far Cry, GTA und auch Crysis. Wenn's dann noch passend umgesetzt ist, wie in eben jenem Spielen (Negativbeispiele für Open-World-Spiele: True Crime, Boiling Point, Far Cry 2) kann ich damit Wochen und Monate verbringen.
Ein linearer Schlauchshooter, wie Call of Duty dagegen nimmt mich an der Leine, führt mich von einer Explosion zur nächsten, macht genau das, was du dauernd proklamierst. 



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spiel so wie in Gothic beginnt, wo man alle Zeit und Geduld der Welt hat, sich mit der Steuerung vertraut zu machen, die Tasten ausprobiert und ggf. in den Optionen nachschaut oder sie an seine Wünsche anpasst, dann braucht man kein Tutorial. Ein gutes Spiel ist eben selbsterklärend. Obwohl die Steuerung altbacken ist, läuft sie doch recht gut von Hand und ist sogar besser als dieses ständige Totgeklicke mit der Maus. Das macht das Kampfsystem in Gothic sogar taktisch und sinnvoll. Man lernt auch am besten, wenn man sich es selbst aneignet und nicht jeden Pups vorgekocht bekommt, wie man was zu machen hat und auf welche Taste man drücken muss. Da komme ich mir vor wie an einer XBox mit Joystick. Für ein Spiel, welches sich selbst nicht als ein "Game" repräsentieren will, ist das ein No-Go.


O.K., wenn ein Spiel selbsterklärend ist, meinetwegen. In CoD braucht man auch kein Turtorial, in Far Cry oder Crysis auch nicht und in den meisten anderen, neueren Spielen, hab' ich auch kein's gesehen. Aber für sinnlos halte ich sie nicht, denn für Neueinsteiger ist sowas eine ganz andere Welt, als für uns Fortgeschrittene oder Profis.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wurden fast alle meine Lieblingsspiele in der Garage entwickelt. Es ist ja auch nicht falasch, dass es sowas wie Doom gibt, aber man sollte das nicht als Meilenstein der Spielkunst betrachten.


Genau das ist aber Doom, denn ohne es, hätte es Ego-Shooter möglicherweise nie gegeben. Und wenn Doom Schrott ist, dann waren das alle anderen Spiele von damals auch.


----------



## orca113 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



> Colonial Marines oder Homefront behauptet und am Ende wussten wir ja, was dabei rausgekommen ist.



Zu Homefront ist meine Meinung das es damals für mich einen Gründe gab es zu kaufen. Es war ein Shooter, damals spielte ich diese lieber als heute. Die Screensshoots fand ich stimmig und die Story gefiel mir.

Homefront hatte meiner Meinung nach einige Dinge richtig gemacht. Es waren durchaus gute Passagen drin und Homefront hatte es drauf einen die Koreaner oder was das war hassen zu lassen. Als man dort sah wie dieses Soldaten die Eltern eines kleinen Jungen erschossen haben und dieser weinend zu seinen toten Eltern lief hat einen schon mitgenommen...

Aber dieses Game war eben letztendlich nur ein Shooter. Hätten dieser Shooter noch einige andere Dinge richtig gemacht wäre dieser von mir auch noch ein zweites oder drittes mal gespielt worden.



> O.K., wenn ein Spiel selbsterklärend ist, meinetwegen. In CoD braucht man auch kein Turtorial, in Far Cry oder Crysis auch nicht und in den meisten anderen, neueren Spielen, hab' ich auch kein's gesehen. Aber für sinnlos halte ich sie nicht, denn für Neueinsteiger ist sowas eine ganz andere Welt, als für uns Fortgeschrittene oder Profis.



Komplett richtig!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Wenn man sich wie in deinem Beispiel an die AAA Titel hält, wundere ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, das du solch eine Denkweise hast. 
Da draußen gibt es mehr als genug gute Spiele. Man muss nur wissen wo man suchen muss. ^^
Letztens erst "to the Moon" gezockt.
Grandios! Solch eine Spielatmo hatte ich auch früher nicht in den "glorreichen" Zeiten erlebt.
Also nicht alles vergangene ist unbedingt besser.


----------



## Kinguin (2. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Naja, also BioShock ist auf jeden Fall kein schlechtes Spiel und unter den Shootern aufgrund der Story sogar ein Lichtblick. Dennoch wurde die Story oft durch zu viel Ballerei abgelöst, sodass ich insgesamt nicht behaupten kann, dass in diesem Spiel die Story im Fokus liegt. Hinzu kam, dass es am Ende etwas wirr zuging. Und reinarbeiten muss man sich gar nicht, dafür nehmen einen die Spiele zu sehr an die Hand. Stichwort: Tutorials und Infotexte



Wirr war dar nix,da war alles innerhalb des Bioshock Universum schlüssig erklärt.
Hier stimmte auch die Balance zwischen Gameplay und Handlung,fand das Spiel super,und würde auch die Story als sehr gut bezeichnen.
Mit Reinarbeiten meinte ich das Universum,nicht jeder Storyschnipsel wird dir an den Kopf geschmissen,man erfährt durch das Erforschen der Welt erst Vieles.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Das stimmt dann vielleicht bei Spielen, bei denen es generell nicht auf die Story ankommt wie z.B. bei einem Rennspiel.



Ich spiele keine Rennspiele,aber bei MG klappt die Story wunderbar trotz Cutscenes.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> The Witcher ist auch Blümchen-Fantasy mit seinen Elfen und Zwergen, sowie dem gehobenen Sprachstil wie man ihn aus einem Märchen kennt.



Habe wohl eine andere Definition von Blümchen Fantasy darunter verstehe ich sowas wie Fable.
Das ist märchenhaft und kindgerecht,TW ist das ganz sicher nicht - da ich die Romane auch gelesen habe,würde ich es definitiv in die Richtung DarkFantasy zuordnen.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Dark Souls ist doch hauptsächlich nur Gegner bekämpfen und sich hochskillen. Wie diese ganzen dämlichen High-Fantasy RPGs von Blizzard.
> Allein schon das aufdringliche HUD sorgt für etwas nicht Ernstzunehmendes.



DarkSouls ist das eben nicht nur ,es hat seine eigene Lore und es machte mir Unmengen an Spaß die Welt zu erkunden ,aber ich finde gut,dass bei der Reihe das Gameplay im Vordergrund steht.
Blizzards RPGs damit zu vergleichen,ist auch Apfel/Birne.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Auch, wenn beide Spiele durchaus auch DarkFantasy-Regionen haben, so ist das nicht gleichzusetzen mit dem rauen Stil aus Gothic. Düster ist eben nicht gleich düster und weniger ist oft mehr



Du bist es eigentlich nur ,der alles mit Gothic gleichsetzt - davon war bei mir nie die Rede.

Natürlich ist das alles Geschmackssache,aber du bewertest ziemlich oberflächlich.
Spiele können immer auf einen gewissen Kern runterreduziert werden - natürlich ist DS hochleveln (aber eben nicht nur),na und?
Es kommt dann wie immer auf die Umsetzung sowie das Gesamtpaket an.
Auch verstehe ich nicht diese Haltung mit " das wirkt doch total lächerlich oder nicht ernst zunehmen".
Ich finde gut,wenn es Spiele gibt,die etwas OverTheTop sind wie zB MGR:R ,ja natürlich sind die komplett banal,aber die legen dann den Fokus auch woanders hin.


----------



## Porsche2000 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Komplett richtig!



Nein, nicht komplett richtig. Ich war auch mal Neueinsteiger und habe es immer ohne Tutorials geschafft. Und das bei Spielen wie Gothic, die noch arg altbacken und hölzern waren. Heute werden Spiele ohnehin schon immer simpler und zugänglicher, und plötzlich braucht man noch ein Tutorial dazu? Es kommt auch nicht darauf an, ob die Steuerung erklärt werden muss oder nicht (bei Bedarf schaut eben jeder in den Optionen rein und passt alles nach seinen Wünschen an) sondern es geht darum, dass ein Tutorial ein Spiel von vorn herein ruiniert, weil es dann nicht mehr ernstgenommen werden kann. Ein Tutorial ist billigste Machart und geht überhaupt nicht. Ist, als würde ein Maler einen Pinsel nehmen und einmal damit sein Bild vollklecksen.




Kinguin schrieb:


> Habe wohl eine andere Definition von Blümchen Fantasy darunter verstehe ich sowas wie Fable.
> Das ist märchenhaft und kindgerecht,TW ist das ganz sicher nicht - da ich die Romane auch gelesen habe,würde ich es definitiv in die Richtung DarkFantasy zuordnen.



Man vergleiche nur mal den Sprachstil beider Spiele:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UAgFVAFAh5s#t=567

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gW2wM_izZpg#t=156

Also verglichen mit Gothic wirkt The Witcher da wie Blümchen-Fantasy. Man braucht eben immer einen Vergleich, um das beurteilen zu können. Wenn man Gothic nicht kennt, wird das einem vermutlich gar nicht so bewusst.
Wenn du die Lust am Spielen nicht verlieren willst, dann solltest du Gothic besser gar nicht erst anfangen, denn sonst wirst du danach alles andere nicht mehr mögen. Vor dem Problem stehe ich jetzt.


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ich habe Gothic mal angespielt, mir persönlich war es zu schwer und hatte schnell die Lust verloren.


----------



## Porsche2000 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe Gothic mal angespielt, mir persönlich war es zu schwer und hatte schnell die Lust verloren.



Dann hast du einfach nur falsch gespielt. Nur, weil man am Anfang nicht stark genug ist, um gegen all die wilden Viecher anzukommen, heißt das nicht, dass das Spiel zu schwer ist. Man ist eben noch nicht bereit, um überall hinzulaufen. Das Orkgebiet würde ich lange Zeit meiden, bis man ne anständige Rüstung hat. Anstatt zu denken, sofort jedes Vieh verkloppen zu müssen, nur weil das in einem RPG so gang ung gäbe ist, solltest du dich gerade am Anfang eher um deine Aufträge kümmern, um fortschritte zu machen. Dann kommst du auch schnell an gute Ausrüstung. Später bist du so stark, dass du die ganze Kolonie ausrotten könntest. Aber wie gesagt, Gothic erfordert ein gefühlsames Einarbeiten. Konzentriere dich auf das Wesentliche, dann klappt das schon. Im Laufe des Spiels kommst du sowieso überall hin.

Das Gute ist ja, dass das Spiel einem die Schranken weist und ein Gefühl der Schwäche vermittelt. Man wird ja von allen nur wie Dreck behandelt. Das ist eben kein Blümchen-Fantasy!


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Das Gute ist ja, dass das Spiel einem die Schranken weist und ein Gefühl der Schwäche vermittelt. Man wird ja von allen nur wie Dreck behandelt. Das ist eben kein Blümchen-Fantasy!


Tja, nicht jeder läßt sich gerne wie Dreck behandeln.


----------



## Porsche2000 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Tja, nicht jeder läßt sich gerne wie Dreck behandeln.



Weil Gothic anders ist als der Rest.


----------



## Kinguin (2. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Man vergleiche nur mal den Sprachstil beider Spiele:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UAgFVAFAh5s#t=567
> 
> ...



Nun ja liegt vielleicht daran, dass Blümchen Fantasy für mich mehr bedeutet als nur Sprachstil - ich sag ja verschiedene Definitionen.
Artdesign technisch sowie thematisch ist das für mich ganz bestimmt nicht Blümchen Fantasy.
Aber selbst wenn ist es ja nix Schlechtes, manche Titel kriegen das ja wunderbar hin anscheinend.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Lust am Spielen nicht verlieren willst, dann solltest du Gothic besser gar nicht erst anfangen, denn sonst wirst du danach alles andere nicht mehr mögen. Vor dem Problem stehe ich jetzt.



Ach komm hör mir auf, als ob.
Tut mir Leid, aber diese Aussagen kann ich nicht ernst nehmen und sind total lächerlich.
Jedes Spiel hat seine Ecke und Kanten, viele Spiele sind auf ihre Art toll, es gibt nicht das perfekte Spiel.
Weil ich ein RPG wie Gothic spiele, habe ich dann auf kein Spiel generell mehr Lust ? Bestimmt 
Ich finde es ja ok, wenn du das Spiel so magst, aber stell das doch nicht so allgemeingültig hin.
FF7 ist für mich storytechnisch bis heute einfach der Wahnsinn, das nimmt mir aber nicht den Spaß an zahlreichen anderen tollen Spielen, auch vor kurzem eine weitere Perlen entdeckt :
Bloodborne,ich fand es wirklich fantastisch.


----------



## Valdasaar (2. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe Gothic mal angespielt, mir persönlich war es zu schwer und hatte schnell die Lust verloren.



Tut  mir Leid Budy aber da muss ich dir einfach widersprechen, die Gothic Spiele waren alles andere als schwer.
Mag sein das man sich am Anfang ein  bisschen durchbeissen musste, danach war Gothic recht leicht.


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Wenn ich mit Spielen wie Diablo oder Dragon Age vergleiche finde ich schon.


----------



## Aegon (2. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Lust am Spielen nicht verlieren willst, dann solltest du Gothic besser gar nicht erst anfangen, denn sonst wirst du danach alles andere nicht mehr mögen. Vor dem Problem stehe ich jetzt.


Dann spiel doch Gothik 
Im Ernst, ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du hier bezwecken willst. Willst du uns in deiner unendlichen Weisheit und Güte vor dem schrecklichen Fehler bewahren, Gothik zu spielen oder dich nur über alle anderen Spiele und Spielertypen beschweren, die die Spiele nicht so wie du spielen?


----------



## Porsche2000 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ich will nichts bezwecken. Ich meine, wenn das gleichzeitig den Effekt hätte, wäre es ja umso besser. Aber hier geht es doch um eine reine Diskussion, oder? Und ich habe nur gesagt, was wichtig ist für gute Spiele und es anhand von Beispielen erklärt und gezeigt.
Bitte lasst uns diese Gothic Diskussion beenden, denn es wurde bereits alles gesagt, was wichtig war.

Was ich auch noch sehr empfehlen kann ist "Dragon's Lair 3D". Ein super spannendes Adventure, wenn nicht sogar nach "Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel" das Beste überhaupt.

Ach ja, und was hier noch gar nicht genannt wurde: Portal 1 & 2


----------



## Kinguin (2. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Im Zusammenhang zu Portal, Talos of The Principle - auch ziemlich gut, habe es bei einem Kumpel gespielt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ich würde ja einfach zu Games aus der Frühgeschichte greifen um zu sehen was noch gefallen könnte an den Nachfolgern, oder du legst wirklich mal eine größere Pause ein was die Games angeht.


----------



## Porsche2000 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Vielleicht wären so kurzweilige Spiele angesagt wie "Neverending Nightmares". So eine mentale  Erfahrung gibt es selten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Meinst du so etwas wie "  You don´t know Jack "? So etwas in der Art würde ich mir wieder wünschen


----------



## orca113 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Porsche, darf ich mal fragen wie alt du bist und wie lange du schon dem Hobby "Games" nachgehst?


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Dragons Lair? Gab es das nicht schon für den Amiga?

Portal ist auch ein sehr gutes Game. Super Idee und Spielprinzip.


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Nein, nicht komplett richtig. Ich war auch mal Neueinsteiger und habe es immer ohne Tutorials geschafft. Und das bei Spielen wie Gothic, die noch arg altbacken und hölzern waren. Heute werden Spiele ohnehin schon immer simpler und zugänglicher, und plötzlich braucht man noch ein Tutorial dazu? Es kommt auch nicht darauf an, ob die Steuerung erklärt werden muss oder nicht (bei Bedarf schaut eben jeder in den Optionen rein und passt alles nach seinen Wünschen an) sondern es geht darum, dass ein Tutorial ein Spiel von vorn herein ruiniert, weil es dann nicht mehr ernstgenommen werden kann. Ein Tutorial ist billigste Machart und geht überhaupt nicht. Ist, als würde ein Maler einen Pinsel nehmen und einmal damit sein Bild vollklecksen.


Es gibt Spiele, dort ist das Turtorial quasi in die Spielhandlung eingebaut. So wie bei _Half-Life: Opposing Force_ oder den älteren CoD- oder MoH-Spielen (ich sag' nur Kartoffeln statt Granaten). Wenn das Turtorial dort quasi die "Ausbildung" der Spielfigur ist (die ja immerhin Soldaten sind) und das auch so inszeniert wird, ist das nicht nur für Einsteiger klasse sondern, ist auch realistischer und passt wunderbar ins Spiel.


----------



## orca113 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ja und vor allem bei komplexen Sachen als Oblivion Alchemie und so.


----------



## Kinguin (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Gegen Tutorial spricht nix, solange sie vernünftig eingebaut sind.
Aber es wäre vielleicht ganz gut für einige Leuten ,wenn man den Teil optional macht, ich finde es aber richtig, wenn auch Neueinsteiger kurz rangeführt werden.
Klar die Spiele sind nicht komplex, aber nicht jeder hat soviel Spielerfahrung oder spielt tagtäglich.

Außerdem heißt Tutorial/Infotext nicht gleich zu leicht, gute Spiele bringen einem die Grundlagen bei - haben aber im Gameplay,wenn man sich richtig auseinandersetzt sehr viele Möglichkeiten - also nach dem Prinzip Easy to Learn,Harder to Master.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Falls nicht unbedingt nötig lasse ich die Tutorials gerne aus, nur bei komplexer Bedienung kann es mitunter hilfreich sein


----------



## Porsche2000 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Porsche, darf ich mal fragen wie alt du bist und wie lange du schon dem Hobby "Games" nachgehst?



Bin 26 und spiele seitdem ich halb so alt war.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Dragons Lair? Gab es das nicht schon für den Amiga?



Ja glaube schon. Die alten Klassiker habe ich aber nie gespielt. Nur Dragon's Lair 3D von 2003, was mir erstaunlich gut gefiel.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn das Turtorial dort quasi die "Ausbildung" der Spielfigur ist (die ja immerhin Soldaten sind) und das auch so inszeniert wird, ist das nicht nur für Einsteiger klasse sondern, ist auch realistischer und passt wunderbar ins Spiel.



Mag sein, dass es einfacher ist und für Neueinsteiger durchaus nützlich. Jedoch schadet das der allgemeinen Spielerfahrung. Solche Spiele sind dann eben nicht für hartgenossene Fans gemacht, sondern speziell für sogenannte Gelegenheitsspieler, um ein breiteres Publikum anzusprechen, wobei wir dann wieder bei der Profitgier der großen Publisher ankommen, wo Spiele nicht aus Leidenschaft gemacht werden, sondern nur aufgrund des Geldes.
Hat man so ein Tutorial wie z.B. in Risen 3, dann macht es die ohnehin schon simple Steuerung nur noch unnötig kompliziert und zieht das gesamte Spiel ins Dämliche.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Außerdem heißt Tutorial/Infotext nicht gleich zu leicht, gute Spiele bringen einem die Grundlagen bei - haben aber im Gameplay,wenn man sich richtig auseinandersetzt sehr viele Möglichkeiten - also nach dem Prinzip Easy to Learn,Harder to Master.



"Easy to learn, hard to master". Das spricht ja schon gegen alles, was ein gutes Design prägt. Wir sollten aufhören, Spiele als eine "Fun-Challenge" zu sehen, wo man immer besser werden muss, um ein bestimmtes Level freizuschalten. Das sind so typische Arcade games wie an einem Spielautomat, wo man 50 Cent einwerfen muss. Das ist vielleicht was für koreanische Hardcore-Zocker, bei denen es auf Schnelligkeit und Geschick ankommt, um den Endboss zu besiegen und am Ende der Gewinner zu sein. In einem Spiel mit Tiefgang geht es nicht ums "Gewinnen" in dem Sinne.


----------



## Cinnayum (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, Sir. Aber Sie haben absolut keine Ahnung. Dem Anschein nach haben Sie Gothic ja nicht einmal selbst gespielt. Die Steuerung ist nun wirklich einfach. Wie simpel soll es denn noch sein? Wer zu dumm ist die paar Tasten zu drücken, der hat sich schlicht und ergreifend ein falsches Hobby ausgesucht! Und in Sachen Designfortschritt liegt Gothic gaaanz weit vorn!!! Seitdem wurde nie wieder ein Spiel so hervorragend designed, wo einfach alles in sich so unglaublich stimmig zusammenpasst. Und ja, Gothic ist stur und genau deshalb so fantastisch gelungen, weil es sich von der dämlichen Masse absetzt. Die Entwickler haben ganz schön stur ihr ihr Ding durchgezogen, um das beste Spiel aller Zeiten zu erschaffen. Egal, was die ganzen 08-15 RPG'ler gewohnt waren. Gothic ist vielmehr ein Genre für sich, weil es qualitativ und designtechnisch mit nichts Anderem vergleichbar ist.



Es gab sehr wohl schon Spiele zu dieser Zeit, die "3D-über die Schulter" mit Mausview, Anklicken (ja die blöde Maus hat Tasten, verdammt noch eins), ohne an jeder Ecke festzuhaken, sich nur um 1/8-Schritten mit den Pfeiltasten drehen zu können etc.
Gothic machts eins falsch: Es sagt zu Beginn nicht: Spiele mich! Habe sofort Spaß! Es sagt, quäle dich. Viele Stunden, dann bekommst du vielleicht eine Belohnung. Möglicherweise macht es die Stunden 3 bis 99 genau richtig, aber der Anfang taugt nichts. Und damals gab es nicht jedes Spiel fürn 5er hinterhergeworfen wie heute. Somit bin ich der Reihe aus dem Weg gegangen und erlaube mir die Interpolation des Demo-Erlebnisses und den dazugehörigen Testberichten aus seiner Zeit: Ich fühle, ich habe nichts verpasst.

Es gibt so unglaublich viele bessere Spiele aus dieser Zeit.
Um mal ein Rollenspiel zu nennen: SW:KOTOR. Amerikanisch gestreamlineter Mainstream Biowaremassentitel würde man jetzt schimpfen wollen, aber da läuft sehr viel richtig, wo es in Gothic nur gähnende Leere gibt.
Ein richtiger Auftakt zu Beginn, Partymitglieder, die man sofort hasst oder gerne hat (oh Gothic hatte gar keine Party...), motivierende Schauplatzwechsel und und und.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Wieder keine Ahnung. Vermutlich auch hier nie wirklich durchgespielt. Amnesia baut seine Spannung sehr langsam und konsequent auf. Je tiefer man in das Spiel gelangt, umso heftiger werden die Ereignisse. Es ist ein purer Albtraum der Zerstörung der menschlichen Seele. Der "Abstieg in die Finsternis", den der Spieler bei Amnesia sehr konkret durchlebt, ist für mich ein Spiegel der gesellschaftlichen und sozialen Zerstörung, die momentan über Europa und die Welt hereinbricht. Dabei gibt es so manche Details zu bestaunen, die wahrlich schreckenerregend sind - denn die Geschichte, die sich im Laufe des Spiels offenbart, ist eine zutiefst faschistische. Im Grunde kann man sagen, dass man mit Amnesia den Verfall einer als zivilisiert angenommenen Gesellschaft in ein menschenverachtendes, absolutes Horrorszenario miterlebt. Ich fürchte, es ist kein Zufall, dass ein solches Spiel gerade heute entstanden ist und dass es ausgerechnet in Deutschland spielt.



Horror ist ohnehin nicht so meins. Aber es gibt Spiele, die saugen einen sofort ein, dass man es mit der Angst zu tun hat. (wenn man mal Angst und Anspannung / Aufregung gleichsetzen will)
Das erste UFO war so ein Ding, oder System Shock. Nicht viele Mittel zu Verfügung und hinter jeder Ecke lauert der Tod.
Aber Amnesia war designtechnisch sofort durchschaut: Spannungsbogen aufbauen und hinter der nächsten Ecke lauerte: doch nichts. Mal ein einstürzender Raum, Rauch oder ein Schatten.
Dazu dämliche Rätsel, die einen ständig hin und her durch die Gegend jagten. Vielleicht ist es ne gute Gesellschaftskritik o.ä.. Aber als Spiel wetteifert es um meine zunehmend spärliche Freizeit. (40h+ Woche, 1 Kind...)
Und das machen andere Spiele eben besser.

 Es gibt in jeder Zeit Ausnahmetitel, die gehen nur mittlerweile in der Masse unter. (und für jeden sind das wohl sehr unterschiedliche Titel)
Wenn sie nicht gekauft werden, dann erst recht.


----------



## Porsche2000 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Gothic machts eins falsch: Es sagt zu Beginn nicht: Spiele mich! Habe sofort Spaß! Es sagt, quäle dich. Viele Stunden, dann bekommst du vielleicht eine Belohnung. Möglicherweise macht es die Stunden 3 bis 99 genau richtig, aber der Anfang taugt nichts. Und damals gab es nicht jedes Spiel fürn 5er hinterhergeworfen wie heute. Somit bin ich der Reihe aus dem Weg gegangen und erlaube mir die Interpolation des Demo-Erlebnisses und den dazugehörigen Testberichten aus seiner Zeit: Ich fühle, ich habe nichts verpasst.



Hahaha! ... Du hast das geilste Spiel aller Zeiten verpasst! Ja, Gothic ist gar kein Fun-game, wo die 12-jährigen Kids direkt von Beginn an ihre Dauerbespaßung bekommen. Gothic schenkt dir keine Belohnungen, Gothic sagt nicht du bist der Held rette die Welt!
Und genau deshalb ist es so toll, weil es endlich mal ein vernünftiges Rollenspiel ist. Ernst und kantig. Der Anfang ist ein Musterbeispiel in der Spielegeschichte. Kein anderes Spiel hat einen so interessant und wirkungsvoll gestalteten Anfang wie Gothic.



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Es gibt so unglaublich viele bessere Spiele aus dieser Zeit.



Es gibt bis heute kein besseres Spiel und das wird es auch nie geben, weil Gothic ein Glückstreffer war. Wie ein Lottogewinn. Der passiert nicht zweimal.



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Um mal ein Rollenspiel zu nennen: SW:KOTOR. Amerikanisch gestreamlineter Mainstream Biowaremassentitel würde man jetzt schimpfen wollen, aber da läuft sehr viel richtig, wo es in Gothic nur gähnende Leere gibt.
> Ein richtiger Auftakt zu Beginn, Partymitglieder, die man sofort hasst oder gerne hat (oh Gothic hatte gar keine Party...), motivierende Schauplatzwechsel und und und.



KOTOR macht genauso viel falsch wie alle anderen 0815-Rollenspiele. Mag sein, dass das vielleicht seine Stärken hat, aber das ändert auch nicht viel. Was du über Partymitglieder schreibst, zeigt nur erneut deine Unwissenheit. Gothic baut den größten Bezug zu anderen Charakteren auf, den ich je in einem Spiel erlebt habe. Ich nenne einfach nur mal die 4 Freunde des Helden (Diego, Milten, Gorn, Lester) und jeder, der das Spiel kennt, wird das bestätigen. Diese Freunde begleiten einen selbst bis in Arcania! Man blieb dem Aussehen und den Synchronstimmen stets treu und das noch nach 10 Jahren. Mal davon abgesehen, dass es Begleiter gibt, halte ich nicht allzu viel von ständigen Partymitgliedern. Im Gegensatz zu anderen RPGs ist man in Gothic lange Zeit auf sich allein gestellt und wird von allen wie Dreck behandelt. Es ist wie ich schon sagte kein Blümchen-Fantasy, wo dir gleich ein ganzer Trupp an Helfern hinterherrennt und du der große Boss bist. Das zeigt nur umso mehr, dass KOTOR wie alle anderen RPGs ist: Party, lustig trallala und jede Menge Spaß.

Zu den Schauplatzwechseln sag ich mal nichts. Denn auf so einen Quatsch, den du da von dir gibst, gehe ich erst gar nicht ein. Die Welt von Gothic ist mit nichts zu toppen.



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Horror ist ohnehin nicht so meins. Aber es gibt Spiele, die saugen einen sofort ein, dass man es mit der Angst zu tun hat. (wenn man mal Angst und Anspannung / Aufregung gleichsetzen will)
> Das erste UFO war so ein Ding, oder System Shock. Nicht viele Mittel zu Verfügung und hinter jeder Ecke lauert der Tod.
> Aber Amnesia war designtechnisch sofort durchschaut: Spannungsbogen aufbauen und hinter der nächsten Ecke lauerte: doch nichts. Mal ein einstürzender Raum, Rauch oder ein Schatten.
> Dazu dämliche Rätsel, die einen ständig hin und her durch die Gegend jagten. Vielleicht ist es ne gute Gesellschaftskritik o.ä.. Aber als Spiel wetteifert es um meine zunehmend spärliche Freizeit. (40h+ Woche, 1 Kind...)
> Und das machen andere Spiele eben besser.



Du hast Amnesia doch nie wirklich durchgespielt. Sonst würdest du nicht so einen Unfug plaudern.
Amnesia ist kein Vorschlaghammer wie etwa Outlast, sondern ein Bohrer, der sich langsam ins Hirn fräst und eine Angst aufkommen lässt, die förmlich an dir nagt. Aber wenn man nach 20 Minuten abbricht, weil noch nichts passiert ist, dann solltest du dich mal fragen, ob es vielleicht nicht an Dir liegt. Amnesia ist intelligenter Horror, und deshalb werden einem nicht gleich von Anfang an irgendwelche Monster vor die Nase gesetzt!


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Bei Gothic 2 Hab ich mich auch sehr schwer getan am Anfang. Man rent aus dem Turm raus geht 5 meter abseits des Weges, trifft 3 goblins.... und ist tot. Aber als ich einmal drin war hats mich sehr gefesselt. Allerdings muss ich zu miner Schande gestehen dass ich es bis heute nicht geschafft habe das Spiel durchzuspielen. Das Minental killt mich einfach.


----------



## Porsche2000 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Elvis_Cooper schrieb:


> Bei Gothic 2 Hab ich mich auch sehr schwer getan am Anfang. Man rent aus dem Turm raus geht 5 meter abseits des Weges, trifft 3 goblins.... und ist tot. Aber als ich einmal drin war hats mich sehr gefesselt. Allerdings muss ich zu miner Schande gestehen dass ich es bis heute nicht geschafft habe das Spiel durchzuspielen. Das Minental killt mich einfach.



Ja die Drachensnapper sind sehr stark. Man sollte auf jeden Fall geschickt vorgehen, oder sie gar meiden. Man hat eben das ständige Gefühl, dass die Welt bedroht wird. Besser, man geht der Gefahr aus dem Weg, solange man keine geeignete Ausrüstung hat. Habe es damals mit 14 durchgespielt. Es war schwer, aber ich mochte das. Es hat mich nie frustriert, denn ich wusste, wie man es spielen muss.


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Abgesehen von sporadischen Item- und NPC-Recycling fällt mir jetzt überhaupt nichts ein, was KOTOR falsch gemacht hat.
Es war und ist eingentlich immernoch das perfekte Rollenspiel. Zudem war es das erste Game, welches einem grundlegende, moralische Entscheidungen, storybetreffend, nicht abgenommen hat was auch Auswirkungen auf Charaktere und den Spieler hatte. 
Besonders die Storywendung gegen Ende hat einem die Kinnlade nach unten klaffen lassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Bei Teil 2 war man ja schon in der Materie drin, beim 1. Teil brauchte ich auch mehrere Anläufe um auch nur bis zum Lager zu kommen da der Held selbst zum Blumen pflücken zu schwach war . Das Game war einfach ein Meilenstein zu der Zeit wenn vielleicht auch nicht gerade Einsteigerfreundlich, und der Hardware verlangte es auch etliches ab.


----------



## Porsche2000 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Abgesehen von sporadischen Item- und NPC-Recycling fällt mir jetzt überhaupt nichts ein, was KOTOR falsch gemacht hat.
> Es war und ist eingentlich immernoch das perfekte Rollenspiel. Zudem war es das erste Game, welches einem grundlegende, moralische Entscheidungen, storybetreffend, nicht abgenommen hat was auch Auswirkungen auf Charaktere und den Spieler hatte.
> Besonders die Storywendung gegen Ende hat einem die Kinnlade nach unten klaffen lassen.



Zur Story will ich nichts sagen, aber das Gameplay ist typische Standardkost. Diese ganzen Interface basierten Kämpfe sind einfach nur billig.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBjxiUVJsu4



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei Teil 2 war man ja schon in der Materie drin, beim 1. Teil brauchte ich auch mehrere Anläufe um auch nur bis zum Lager zu kommen da der Held selbst zum Blumen pflücken zu schwach war . Das Game war einfach ein Meilenstein zu der Zeit wenn vielleicht auch nicht gerade Einsteigerfreundlich, und der Hardware verlangte es auch etliches ab.



Ich selbst habe auch mehrere Anläufe gebraucht. Danach hat es mich nicht mehr losgelassen. Ja, damals konnte ich nur in 800x600 spielen, weil es sonst geruckelt hat. Heute lacht man natürlich über die Hardware-Anforderungen. Bei aktuellen Spielen ala The Witcher 3 ist das ja genauso. In 15 Jahren lacht man auch darüber.


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Das Kampfsystem von KOTOR ist rundenbasiert, da geht das nunmal nicht anders.

Spielte man das Spiel auf Normal oder Schwer kam man über vgl. aufwändiges Taktieren nicht hinaus, einfach draufholzen lassen ging nicht, da musste man schon die Kampfkünste der verschiedenen Gruppenmitglieder passend einsetzen, um nicht nach jedem kleinsten Scharmützel 5 Medipacks einschmeißen zu müssen.

Besonders bei den Bosskämpfen musste man eben strategisch denken, was daran "billig" sein soll, versteh' ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Porsche2000 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Besonders bei den Bosskämpfen musste man eben strategisch denken, was daran "billig" sein soll, versteh' ich jetzt nicht.



Schon das Wort "Bosskampf" schreckt mich ab. Nicht gerade ein Zeichen für vernünftiges Design.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Musst es jetzt mal installieren, dann fragt man sich wie man so etwas toll finden konnte von der Grafik . Da fällt mir ein das ich noch einen 4:3 Monitor besorgen muss um die Oldies genießen zu können.


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Schon das Wort "Bosskampf" schreckt mich ab. Nicht gerade ein Zeichen für vernünftiges Design.


Was wäre den für ein STAR-WARS-Rollenspiel bitte "vernünftig" gewesen?

"Endgegner" in dem Sinn gibt es dort so offiziell nicht (also nicht wie in Mega Man) aber Gegner, die besonders stark sind. Obi-Wan hat ja in dem Filmen Darth Maul oder Anakin auch nicht einfach weggeputzt, wie jeden x-beliebigen Kampfdroid.

Dass ein Obermotz am Ende eines Spiels wartet, der Hauptantagonist, ist da wohl logisch, würde es den nicht geben, wäre dass so, als würde in den Filmen Darth Vader fehlen.


----------



## Porsche2000 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Musst es jetzt mal installieren, dann fragt man sich wie man so etwas toll finden konnte von der Grafik . Da fällt mir ein das ich noch einen 4:3 Monitor besorgen muss um die Oldies genießen zu können.



Gothic läuft doch super auf Breitbildmonitoren. Du brauchst nur den von mir verlinkten Patch: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-kein-spass-mehr-post7266215.html#post7266215


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Da wird sich mein Kollege freuen, aber so ein Monitor muss trotzdem her für die Retro-Rechner


----------



## Watertouch (3. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Aegon schrieb:


> Dann spiel doch Gothik
> Im Ernst, ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du hier bezwecken willst. Willst du uns in deiner unendlichen Weisheit und Güte vor dem schrecklichen Fehler bewahren, Gothik zu spielen oder dich nur über alle anderen Spiele und Spielertypen beschweren, die die Spiele nicht so wie du spielen?


Liegt wohl eher daran das er dafür sorgen möchte das man Gothic nur spielen sollte wenn einem bewusst ist das kein Spiel jemals wieder daran ran kommen wird und dementsprechend nicht immer verzweifelt nach neuen Alternativen zu suchen wird  Ich suche seit 2003 nach nem neuen Gothic und wurde noch nicht fündig. Ich habe das Gefühl die Spezialität von Piranha Bytes ist Akkordarbeit. Gothic 1 und 2 hatten einen Abstand von einem Jahr. Diese Beiden Spiele waren (meiner Meinung Nach) die Besten Spiele die es jemals gegben hat. Zwischen Gothic 2 und 3 warens schon 4 und Gothic 3 war nicht mehr annährend so gut. Oh man mein traum ist bis heute bei Piranha Bytes zu arbeiten.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



> Ja die Drachensnapper sind sehr stark. Man sollte auf jeden Fall  geschickt vorgehen, oder sie gar meiden. Man hat eben das ständige  Gefühl, dass die Welt bedroht wird. Besser, man geht der Gefahr aus dem  Weg, solange man keine geeignete Ausrüstung hat



Es sind nicht nur die Drachensnapper, auch die Masse an Orks macht mich fertig. Ich denke einfach ich hab mich gnadenlos verskillt gehabt.


----------



## orca113 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

(Achtung es geht vom Thema ab.!!!)


----------



## Kinguin (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

@Porsche
Was sind denn das für Aussagen?
"Bosskämpfe schrecken mich ab",solange ein Bossgegner gut platziert ist ,ist das überhaupt kein Problem,was wäre denn viele Spiele ohne Bossgegner ? 
Das gehört nunmal dazu bei einigen,Zelda oder Darksiders.
Genauso wie "Du hasts das Spiel gar nicht gespielt" oder "Hast den wahren Kern nicht verstanden"- bei dir hat man denselben Eindruck,weil du auch die genannten Spiele einfach oberflächlich betrachtest und auf einzelne Elemente reduzierst.

Man bin ich froh,dass sich die Spielindustrie nicht komplett nach Leuten wie dir richtet ,Kotor war ganz bestimmt kein schlechtes,nicht ernstzunehmendes Spiel.
Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum du das alles schlecht redest,aber nur Gothic in den Himmel lobst. 
Hier sagt doch auch keiner Gothic ist generell schlecht ,sondern nur das es nicht deren Spiel war - sowie Risen1 es nicht für mich war.
Und Aussagen wie "in Gothic bist du kein Held ,der die Welt rettet - so einzigartig " ,das gibt's auch in genug anderen Spielen.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ich finde sowieso, das eine gegeneinanderlaufende Diskussion wie hier nichts bringt. Das ist dieses typische Star Wars gegen Star Trek, Lamborghini gegen Ferrari, Mercedes gegen BMW, Vanille-Eis gegen Erdbeer-Eis, Blau gegen Grün, BillyBoy gegen Durex etc.

Es ist alles absolut subjektiv. Wenn man Gothic mag, dann ist das schön. Mir gefiel das Setting nicht und ich bin eh kein Fan langartmiger Rollenspiele. Trotzdem stelle ich mich hier nicht hin und sage, das Gothic schlecht ist. Man kann höchstens sagen, das es nichts für einen ist und kann das auch gerne begründen. Aber die generelle Aussage "Spiel XYZ ist schlecht" hat in einem Thread, wo es um rein subjektive Argumente geht, nichts verloren. Damit stellt man seine subjektiven Argumente und Empfindungen als objektive Fakten hin und versucht etwas schlecht zu reden, was für andere nicht schlecht zu reden ist. Und dann dreht das ganze seitenlang im Kreis.


----------



## WindowsXP (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

So ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Gute und schlechte Spiele gab es auch damals nur die ehemals guten(sind es natürlich heute auch noch) bleiben eher in Erinnerung als die schlechten. Und du brauchst die schlechten doch einfach gar nicht zu beachten. Das ein COD nicht gerade ne Bombe ist, ist ja nun schon lange bekannt, also kaufe ich mir es einfach nicht. Dying Light zum Beispiel hat mir sehr gut gefallen, so habe ich es mir auch gekauft. Des weiteren finde ich AC BF schlecht, die Story ist einfach nur langweilig und unvergleichbar mit den alten (wozu ich auch AC3 zähle, das fand ich super). So hat jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack. Hast du nun einen sehr speziellen Geschmack wird es natürlich schwer dich mit den meisten AAA-Titeln zu beglücken, so musst du natürlich die Perlen finden. Aber alles gleich als schlecht darzustellen ist nicht richtig, es ist immerhin deine subjektive Meinung. Und die technischen Probleme werden auch weniger werden, irgendwann werden die Publisher es merken (m.M.n. sind die Publisher schuld).


----------



## orca113 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Zwei sehr gute Beträge!





Bei Porsche hat man eh den Eindruck er ist Mitarbeiter von Jowood...



Bossgegner als Grund für mindere Qualität der Spiele anzuführen ist unsinnig.



Bosse sind teil der Spiele so wie es der Held eines Spiels ist.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Auch interessant zu sehen, wie der thread von "Alle neuen Spiele sind doof" zu "Gothic ist gottgleich!!!!!1111" entgleist ist.

Ja, Gothic hat vieles gut gemacht, aber es hat auch mMn. viele Unzulänglichkeiten. 
Meiner subjektiven Meinung nach kommt es nicht an Journey ran, was Atmosphäre und aufs Wesentliche reduzierte Gameplay angeht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Man findet nicht jedes Spiel auf Anhieb toll und gewinnt es erst im Laufe des Zockens lieb. Bei der Masse der Games kann man nicht alles kaufen was interessant sein könnte und so kann auch ein vielleicht besseres Spiel durchrutschen.


> Auch interessant zu sehen, wie der thread von "Alle neuen Spiele sind doof" zu "Gothic ist gottgleich!!!!!1111" entgleist ist.


Mag vielleicht bei manchem so sein. Kommt auch drauf an welches Game man zuerst in die Finger bekam


----------



## Porsche2000 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Kinguin schrieb:


> @Porsche
> Was sind denn das für Aussagen?
> "Bosskämpfe schrecken mich ab",solange ein Bossgegner gut platziert ist ,ist das überhaupt kein Problem,was wäre denn viele Spiele ohne Bossgegner ?



Darum sind ja so viele Spiele auch sch*sse. Bossgegner sind so ein typisches Beispiel für einfallsloses 08-15 Design. Genau wie ein Level-System, Partymitglieder, Charakterwahl und all diese ganzen Standard-RPG-Elemente.
Bossgegner zu haben das ist schon so typisch "Spiel", wie damals die 1980er Arcade games. Auf Fun und Geschicklichkeit ausgelegt, aber nicht wirklich professionell. Bossgegner wirken auf mich immer als würden sie den Spieler bereits erwarten, der sie dann aus dem Weg räumen muss. Diese stellen nur eine Art Herausforderung dar, um dem Spieler am Ende mit Erfolgstrophäen zu belohnen. Ein "Spiel" eben. Deshalb kann man sowas auch nicht ernstnehmen.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Das gehört nunmal dazu bei einigen,Zelda oder Darksiders.
> Genauso wie "Du hasts das Spiel gar nicht gespielt" oder "Hast den wahren Kern nicht verstanden"- bei dir hat man denselben Eindruck,weil du auch die genannten Spiele einfach oberflächlich betrachtest und auf einzelne Elemente reduzierst.



Zu einem 2D Adventure wie Zelda geht das ja noch. Solche Spiele sind eben auf ihre Art toll. Genau wie Mario Kart, dort beschwert sich auch niemand über unrealistisches Design. Aber so Spiele wie Darksiders sind mit ihrem Monster-zerschnetzeln-Gameplay einfach nur in jeder Hinsicht albern. Ich brauche ein Spiel nicht unbedingt gespielt zu haben, um das beurteilen zu können. Wenn ich schon das Gameplay und das Artdesign sehe, dann weiß ich schon, dass diese Spiele nichts glaubwürdiges sind.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Man bin ich froh,dass sich die Spielindustrie nicht komplett nach Leuten wie dir richtet ,Kotor war ganz bestimmt kein schlechtes,nicht ernstzunehmendes Spiel.
> Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum du das alles schlecht redest,aber nur Gothic in den Himmel lobst.



Vernünftige Entwickler richten sich sehr wohl nach mir. Und warum ich Gothic in den Himmel lobe, habe ich ja schon gründlich beschrieben.



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Es ist alles absolut subjektiv. Wenn man Gothic mag, dann ist das schön. Mir gefiel das Setting nicht und ich bin eh kein Fan langartmiger Rollenspiele. Trotzdem stelle ich mich hier nicht hin und sage, das Gothic schlecht ist. Man kann höchstens sagen, das es nichts für einen ist und kann das auch gerne begründen. Aber die generelle Aussage "Spiel XYZ ist schlecht" hat in einem Thread, wo es um rein subjektive Argumente geht, nichts verloren. Damit stellt man seine subjektiven Argumente und Empfindungen als objektive Fakten hin und versucht etwas schlecht zu reden, was für andere nicht schlecht zu reden ist. Und dann dreht das ganze seitenlang im Kreis.



Qualität ist nicht subjektiv, sondern eine Gegebenheit, die nicht von irgendwelchen Meinungen variiert. Es gibt Prinzipien für eine gute Geschichte, Prinzipien für ein gutes Design und das alles muss eingehalten werden, wenn man ein Meisterwerk schaffen will.



orca113 schrieb:


> Bei Porsche hat man eh den Eindruck er ist Mitarbeiter von Jowood...



Ja deshalb ist alles andere von JooWooD genauso geil wie Gothic.



orca113 schrieb:


> Bossgegner als Grund für mindere Qualität der Spiele anzuführen ist unsinnig.
> Bosse sind teil der Spiele so wie es der Held eines Spiels ist.



Bossgegner sind ein Grund für minderes Design, weil es einfach so ideenlos ist wie eine Wassersuppe zu kochen. Ein Held ist genauso Standardkost. Nennen wir es lieber "Protagonist".



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mag vielleicht bei manchem so sein. Kommt auch drauf an welches Game man zuerst in die Finger bekam



Bei mir war es Need For Speed III. Gothic hat mir nicht gefallen, weil es mein erstes Rollenspiel war, sondern es war mein erstes Rollenspiel, weil es mir gefallen hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Manche halten ja sogar BF4 für ein Meisterwerk , von daher würde ich sagen das der eigene Geschmack reinspielt.
Bossgegner ist eher ein Überbleibsel aus rundenbasierten Spielen um den schnellen Durchmarsch zu verhindern


----------



## Porsche2000 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Manche halten ja sogar BF4 für ein Meisterwerk , von daher würde ich sagen das der eigene Geschmack reinspielt.



Viele Spieler stellen einfach keine hohen Anforderungen an ein Spiel und finden deshalb alles geil was ne Ultra Grafik hat und es überall ordentlich kracht und bombt.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bossgegner ist eher ein Überbleibsel aus rundenbasierten Spielen um den schnellen Durchmarsch zu verhindern



Genau das.
Ich habe nichts gegen Leute, die solche Spiele mögen, aber Fakt ist, dass diese nicht gerade sehr professionell gemacht sind.


----------



## Kinguin (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Darum sind ja so viele Spiele auch sch*sse. Bossgegner sind so ein typisches Beispiel für einfallsloses 08-15 Design. Genau wie ein Level-System, Partymitglieder, Charakterwahl und all diese ganzen Standard-RPG-Elemente.
> Bossgegner zu haben das ist schon so typisch "Spiel", wie damals die 1980er Arcade games. Auf Fun und Geschicklichkeit ausgelegt, aber nicht wirklich professionell. Deshalb kann man so Spiele auch nicht ernstnehmen.



In deinen Augen ja,aber nicht in meinen.
Bossgegner sind eine tolle Sache,solange sie einem nicht 0815 random vors Korn geschmissen werden bzw einen gewissen Anspruch haben.
Manche Genres funktionieren auch nur so.
Wenn du sie nicht ernstnehmen kannst,schön,aber deine Argumentation kann man genauso wenig.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Zu einem 2D Adventure wie Zelda geht das ja noch. Solche Spiele sind eben auf ihre Art toll. Genau wie Mario Kart, dort beschwert sich auch niemand über unrealistisches Design. Aber so Spiele wie Darksiders sind einfach nur in jeder Hinsicht albern.
> Ich brauche ein Spiel nicht unbedingt gespielt zu haben, um das beurteilen zu können. Wenn ich schon das Gameplay und das Artdesign sehe, dann weiß ich schon, dass diese Spiele nichts glaubwürdiges sind.



Muss jedes Spiel glaubwürdig sein - Was ist das denn für eine Logik bitte ?
Natürlich ist Darksiders ein fiktives Spiel,ich fand es aber genau deshalb klasse in die Rolle des apokalyptischen Reiters Krieg zu schlüpfen,es war wie einer andere Welt - wenn ich den Ernst des Lebens sehen will ,dem stelle ich mich sowieso jeden Tag beim Training/Studium/Arbeit.
Genau deshalb machen mir auch Spiele wie Borderlands,MarioKart oder Vanquish Spaß,natürlich sind sie OverTheTop aber das ist auch gut so.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Vernünftige Entwickler richten sich sehr wohl nach mir. Und warum ich Gothic in den Himmel lobe, habe ich ja schon gründlich beschrieben.



Ja aber Entwickler sind nur dann vernünftig wenn sie sich nach deinem Geschmack richten oder ? 
Und es ist in Ordnung Gothic zu mögen,aber du stellst es als das allgemeingültiges Ultimatum ,während du jedes andere Spiel einfach nur oberflächlich beschreibst und als schlecht bezeichnest.
Das ist nicht Sinn der Diskussion,wenn dir bestimmte Elemente nicht gefallen gut ist,Geschmackssache eben.
Aber ich bin ehrlich heil froh,dass die allermeisten Entwickler diesen Weg nicht gehen,Spiele sollen vielfältig sein.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Qualität ist nicht subjektiv, sondern eine Gegebenheit, die nicht von irgendwelchen Meinungen variiert. Es gibt Prinzipien für eine gute Geschichte, Prinzipien für ein gutes Design und das alles muss eingehalten werden, wenn man ein Meisterwerk schaffen will.



Natürlich ist Qualität bzw ein Meisterwerk subjektiv, es gibt nicht das allgemeine Rezept für den Erfolg,sei es für Videospiele,Sport,Beziehungen oder andere Lebensbereiche.
Witzig finde ich ja,dass du selbst sagst ,dass Qualität nicht von irgendwelchen Meinungen variieren sollte - aber dich so hinstellst,als ob du bestimmst was gutes Design ist und was eingehalten werden soll.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Mein 1. Game war Anno 1602 da es schon auf dem Rechner drauf war  und Crash Bandicoot nur für die Playstation vorhanden war wie damals auch Baphomets Fluch


----------



## S754 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Also ich weiß nicht was der TE hat.  
Ich finde neue Spiele nicht schlecht und mir machts Spaß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Im Verhältnis zu früher ist das haben wollen aber deutlichst zurück gegangen, in den vergangenen Jahren sogar nur einen Shooter


----------



## Kinguin (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Liegt vllt auch einfach daran,dass einen Vieles nicht mehr umhaut?
Die Gründe sind vielfältig,ich persönlich sehe die meisten großen (Triple A) Spiele als langweilig an.
Die machen aber auch nicht den Großteil des Marktes aus,gut so - diesen Titel mangelt es einfach überwiegend an Abwechslung und Inhalt,wie Fastfood halt.
"Schmeckt" vllt mal kurz ganz gut,aber mit der Zeit kann man es nicht mehr sehen und vorallem stellt es einen nicht zufrieden.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Qualität ist nicht subjektiv, sondern eine Gegebenheit, die nicht von  irgendwelchen Meinungen variiert. Es gibt Prinzipien für eine gute  Geschichte, Prinzipien für ein gutes Design und das alles muss  eingehalten werden, wenn man ein Meisterwerk schaffen will.


Falsch!!!

Erstens: Es gibt nicht *DAS *Meisterwerk. Ich sehe Gothic nicht als Meisterwerk an. Das ist bei dir definitiv anders. Und das ist auch ok so. Aber das muss für mich ja nicht so sein!
Zweitens: Qualität hat nichts mit dem Spiel selbst zu tun. Qualität ist substanziell. Qualität muss unter Produkten vergleichbar bleiben. Spiele mit vielen Bugs sind qualitativ minderwertiger als Spiele, die weniger oder fast garkeine Bugs haben. Es hat aber nichts mit Qualität zu tun, wenn *dir *Endbosse nicht gefallen. Jedes gute Spiel sollte qualitativ hochwertig sein. Aber welches Spiel für wen am Ende wirklich gut ist, entscheidet jeder selbst. Ein qualitativ hochwertiges Spiel gefällt auch nicht automatisch jeden, nur weil es anderen so gut gefällt!
Drittens: Es gibt Prinzipien, wie man bestimmte Geschichten erzählen muss. Darunter fällt auch nachher das Design eines Spiels. Du tust aber gerade so als würde es für das Spieldesign ein Regelwerk geben. Das ist totaler Blödsinn! Man kann jede Geschichte in ein Computerspiel verpacken, wenn man will. Es muss nur am Ende alles passen. Dabei kann die Geschichte noch so konfus sein. Du hast für dich selbst Erkennungswerte für gute Geschichten ermittelt und wendest diese bei den Spielen an. Aber andere haben da vielleicht einen komplett anderen Gechmack.

Du versuchst mit aller Kraft die subjektiven Empfindungen und Meinungen anderer zu relativieren. Für dich scheint Gothic qualitativ absolut beispiellos zu sein. Wenn ich mich aber an die Bug-Orgien von damals zurückerinnere (das Internet ist voll davon), dann kann ich über Qualität in Verbindung mit Gothic nur lachen. Ich habe es selbst nicht gespielt, da mir allein schon das Setting nicht gefallen hat. Aber die Gothic-Bugs sind legendär und von denen haben eigentlich auch die meisten gehört. Aber genau das macht Qualität aus. Das beste Spiel bringt einem nichts, wenn die technische Substanz absolute Grütze ist.

Du hast mit einem natürlich recht: Qualität ist nicht subjektiv! Aber Spieldesign oder Stoty hat nichts mit Qualitat zu tun. Denn ob ein Spieldesign oder eine Story einem gefallen entscheidet jeder selbst. Nicht du alleine und auch sonst kein anderer! Es gibt zwar Designs und Stories, die überhaupt niemanden liegen. Aber dann hat man als Entwickler/Designer komplett in Mist gegriffen. Gothic ist da ja der beste Beweis dafür, das man es mit einer Story und einem Design niemals allen recht machen kann! Ganz egal, für wie hochwertig *du* die Qualität (*hust*) und Spieldesign/Geschichte einstufst. Mir gefällt das Spiel nicht! Aber ich sage ja auch nicht, das Gothic generell sche!ße ist. Das maße ich mir definitiv nicht an!


----------



## orca113 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

@Porsche2000

auf die Gefahr hin mich bei dir unbeliebt zu machen: Ganz langsam gehst du mir mit Gothic ganz arg auf die Nerven.

Hier wird nicht mehr über das Thema des Thread diskutiert sondern beinahe nur noch, gerade von dir "Laudatio auf Gothic" gehalten! 

Wenn du nichts anderes ins Feld führen kannst als ewig Vergleiche die immer wieder auf die Gothic Reihe hinauslaufen lass es. 

So jetzt nochmal was zur Thematik:
Hier wird gefragt "Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?" Denke mal der Threadsteller hat das ursprünglich mal aus einem Gefühl heraus und sehr gefrustet eröffnet. Teilweise kann ich den Frust nachvollziehen. Da ich selbst schon so lange PC und Videospiele spiele kann ich sagen das es immer Zeiten gab in denen mal großartige Titel dabei waren und mal ne echte Durststrecke. Nur Persönlich finde ich das ein Trend zu beobachten ist. Etwa im oder ab dem Zeitpunkt des Erscheinen von Crysis kommt es mir so vor als griffen sich alle dicken Publisher etwa EA und Ubisoft nur noch die AAA Titel. Diese erfolgsversprechenden Titel bekommen einen Hype angedichtet und schon geht es los. Schnelle Kohle generieren und mit reißerischen Trailern die Games unter die Leute bringen. Die AAA Titel sind so mit Strohfeuer und das war es.

Was ich damit sagen will ist das der Spielemarkt und damit die Qualität der Games dieses Marktes ganz ganz arg unter den großen Publisher leiden.

Meines Erachtens lässt sich das etwa 2007/2008 beobachten.


----------



## Porsche2000 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

@App0ll0XT

Wenn dir Gothic nicht gefällt, dann liegt es an dir und nicht am Spiel. Du hast es ja nicht einmal gespielt und sagst es ist für dich kein Meisterwerk. Von Bugs ist bei mir keine Spur. Ich kenne zwar nur die bereits gepatchte Neuauflage aus der Software Pyramide, aber über Bugs zu schimpfen, die vielleicht vor 15 Jahren in der Urversion mal da waren, halte ich für unfair. Nichtsdestotrotz ist ein gutes Spiel mit Bugs immer noch besser als ein fehlerfreies Spiel, was spielerisch der letzte Rotz ist. Qualität sagt demnach in erster Linie nichts über die technische Ausgereiftheit aus, sondern über das Spiel selbst. Ein Ferrari mit nem platten Reifen ist immer noch besser als ein vollkommen funktionstüchtiger Opel Corsa.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ein Ferrari mit nem platten Reifen ist immer noch besser als ein vollkommen funktionstüchtiger Opel Corsa.



Der beste Beweis für deine komische Logik.


----------



## orca113 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> @App0ll0XT
> 
> Wenn dir Gothic nicht gefällt, dann liegt es an dir und nicht am Spiel. Du hast es ja nicht einmal gespielt und sagst es ist für dich kein Meisterwerk. Von Bugs ist bei mir keine spur. Ich habe es zwar nie gespielt als es neu rausgekommen ist, sondern ich kenne nur die bereits gepatchte neuauflage aus der software pyramide, aber über Bugs zu schimpfen, die vielleicht vor 15 Jahren in der Urversion mal da waren, halte ich für unfair. Nichtsdestotrotz ist ein gutes Spiel mit Bugs immer noch besser als ein fehlerfreies Spiel, was spielerisch der letzte Rotz ist. Qualität sagt demnach in erster Linie nichts über die technische Ausgereiftheit aus, sondern über das Spiel selbst. Ein Ferrari mit nem platten Reifen ist immer noch besser als ein vollkommen funktionstüchtiger Opel Corsa.



Qualität hat gerade auch etwas mit Fehler/Bugfreiheit zu tun. 

Total unsinnige Argumentation. Ob die Spiele den Spielern gefallen oder nicht oder ob sie ein Spiel spielerisch als gut bewerten ist abhängig von den Spielern. Aber letztendlich auch wie ein Spiel programmiert ist ein Zeichen für Qualität des Produkts Spiel. Jeder Spieler eines Games auch wenn er Fan ist würde sich über Bugs aufregen.



> Ein Ferrari mit nem platten Reifen ist immer noch besser als ein vollkommen funktionstüchtiger Opel Corsa.



Lächerlich, einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> @App0ll0XT
> 
> Wenn dir Gothic nicht gefällt, dann liegt es an dir und nicht am Spiel. Du hast es ja nicht einmal gespielt und sagst es ist für dich kein Meisterwerk. Von Bugs ist bei mir keine Spur. Ich kenne zwar nur die bereits gepatchte Neuauflage aus der Software Pyramide, aber über Bugs zu schimpfen, die vielleicht vor 15 Jahren in der Urversion mal da waren, halte ich für unfair. Nichtsdestotrotz ist ein gutes Spiel mit Bugs immer noch besser als ein fehlerfreies Spiel, was spielerisch der letzte Rotz ist. Qualität sagt demnach in erster Linie nichts über die technische Ausgereiftheit aus, sondern über das Spiel selbst. Ein Ferrari mit nem platten Reifen ist immer noch besser als ein vollkommen funktionstüchtiger Opel Corsa.



Ich muss Gothic nicht spielen, um für mich zu beschließen, das es kein Meisterwerk ist. Denn ich Spiele das Spiel aus genannten Gründen nicht und kann dann das Spiel für mich nicht als Meisterwerk deklarieren. Deiner Logik nach müsste ich also Gothic spielen und zugeben, das es ein Meisterwerk ist, obwohl ich es garnicht spielen will, weil mir solche Spiele generell nicht gefallen? Du merkst schon, dass das nicht passt. Oder? Und der letzte Satz ist sowieso stuss. Denn ein Ferrari ist nicht besser sondern teurer und schneller. Aber nicht besser! Besser ist es nur für diejenigen, die für sich festgesetzt haben, das es besser ist!


----------



## Kinguin (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> @App0ll0XT
> Wenn dir Gothic nicht gefällt, dann liegt es an dir und nicht am Spiel. Du hast es ja nicht einmal gespielt und sagst es ist für dich kein Meisterwerk.



Ihm hat halt das Setting nicht zugesagt,daher kann es schon kein Meisterwerk sein.
Aber ich finde diese Aussage von dir unfair,denn vorher hast du mir das erzählt :



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ich brauche ein Spiel nicht unbedingt gespielt zu haben, um das beurteilen zu können. Wenn ich schon das Gameplay und das Artdesign sehe, dann weiß ich schon, dass diese Spiele nichts glaubwürdiges sind.



Aha du musst es nicht spielen,und darfst aber urteilen - ihm machst du das aber als Vorwurf? 



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ein Ferrari mit nem platten Reifen ist immer noch besser als ein vollkommen funktionstüchtiger Opel Corsa.



Der Vergleich funktioniert nicht hier.^^
Außerdem wenn man eine schwangere Frau hat oder eine verletzte Person,die man ins Krankenhaus bringen muss - dann ist der funktionstüchtige Opel besser  xd
Die Autowahl ist zudem immernoch abhängig von der Person,seinem Wohnort sowie seinen Einkommen,daher kann man sowieso nicht sagen,welches Auto gleich besser ist.


----------



## Porsche2000 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Ich muss Gothic nicht spielen, um für mich zu beschließen, das es kein Meisterwerk ist. Denn ich Spiele das Spiel aus genannten Gründen nicht und kann dann das Spiel für mich nicht als Meisterwerk deklarieren. Deiner Logik nach müsste ich also Gothic spielen und zugeben, das es ein Meisterwerk ist, obwohl ich es garnicht spielen will, weil mir solche Spiele generell nicht gefallen? Du merkst schon, dass das nicht passt. Oder? Und der letzte Satz ist sowieso stuss. Denn ein Ferrari ist nicht besser sondern teurer und schneller. Aber nicht besser! Besser ist es nur für diejenigen, die für sich festgesetzt haben, das es besser ist!



Danke für deine merkwürdige Denkweise, immerhin erklärt das Vieles und erspart uns eine weitere Diskussion.

@über mir
Genau das Gleiche. Es ist schon unglaublich, was für Aussagen und Meinungen man hier zu hören bekommt. Also ist auch die Mona Lisa kein Kunstwerk, weil es durchaus welche gibt, denen die Farben nicht gefallen. Also ist auch das nur subjektiv? Alles ist also gleich gut, nichts ist besser und nichts schlechter, weil alles nur subjektives Empfinden ist. Interessant.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Der eigene Geschmack entscheidet was ein Meisterwerk sein könnte. Ich fand zb auch BiA ganz toll aber damit stehe recht alleine auf weiter Flur. Bioshock war auch toll aber am Anfang konnte ich mich damit auch nicht anfreunden, anders herum bei Deus Ex wo mir die alten Teile eher gefielen.


----------



## Two-Face (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Danke für deine merkwürdige Denkweise, immerhin erklärt das Vieles und erspart uns eine weitere Diskussion.
> 
> @über mir
> Genau das Gleiche. Es ist schon unglaublich, was für Aussagen und Meinungen man hier zu hören bekommt. Also ist auch die Mona Lisa kein Kunstwerk, weil es durchaus welche gibt, denen die Farben nicht gefallen. Also ist auch das nur subjektiv? Alles ist also gleich gut, nichts ist besser und nichts schlechter, weil alles nur subjektives Empfinden ist. Interessant.


Ist also auch KOTOR kein Kunstwerk, weil *dir* das Interface nicht gefällt?

Ich bin in meinen mehr als zehn Jahren PC-Spielerfahrung mit Sicherheit weder ein Urgestein noch ein absoluter "Hardcore"-Zocker, auch wenn mir das schon viele unterstellt haben.
Aber ich erzähl' dir jetzt mal was:
Ich habe in diesen, mitlerweile fast 11 Jahren, nicht nur Mainstream-Games sondern auch vieles abseits der großen Leinwand gespielt. Und vieles davon waren Werke, die sich _wirklich_ das Prädikat "Müll" verdient haben. Das waren Spiele, bei denen jemand wie du sich vermutlich sofort der Magen auf die Tastatur entleert hätte. Spiele, an die kein Mensch denken würde, sie zu spielen und die nicht mal im Entferntesten Spaß oder sonstwas bringen. Titel wie _Pariah_, _Vivisector_,_ Stolen_, _True Crime_ oder _Bad Day L.A._ sind - sollten dir diese Spiele überhaupt etwas sagen - da noch ein Witz dagegen, die taugen sogar noch in gewisser Maßen. 
Aber ich hab' schon Spiele erlebt, die so unterirdisch sind, dass sogar jemand wie DIR ein Spiel wie KOTOR, Crysis, Far Cry oder sogar Call of Duty Spaß machen würde. 
DIESE Spiele betrachte ich als "nicht ernstzunehmend", als absoluten Schrott. Jedes, von dir so genannte "08/15-Spiel", ist da besser. Deshalb wage ich zu behaupten, dass ich besser als du einschätzen kann, welche Spiele nun wirklich unterirdisch sind, Durchschnitt und welche nicht.

KOTOR ist eines der größten Spiele-Meisterwerke des letzten Jahrzehnts, es hatte eine grandiose Atmosphäre, die jeden SW-Fan sofort in seinen Bann ziehen konnte, vielschichtige Charaktere mit eigenen Nuancen, Ansichten und Geschichten, eine epische Story, passender Soundtrack und super Spieldesign. Darüber hinaus war es das erste Videogame, welches ein gewisses Moralsystem mit eigens auswählbaren Entscheidungen eingeführt hatte - überall davor war man ja praktisch Sklave des Quest- und Missionsdesigns sowie der Story. Kein anderes Rollenspiel aus der Zeit bot mir sowas, deshalb kann von 08/15 keine Rede sein.

Und zum Glück hören Entwickler eben nicht auf dich, sonst hätte jenes Spiel ausgesehen wie _Gothic_, was in einem STAR WARS-Universum mit ganz anderem Spielhintergrund, Zielgruppe und Subgenre schlichtweg hinten und vorne nicht gepasst hätte.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Genau das Gleiche. Es ist schon unglaublich, was für Aussagen und Meinungen man hier zu hören bekommt. Also ist auch die Mona Lisa kein Kunstwerk, weil es durchaus welche gibt, denen die Farben nicht gefallen. Also ist auch das nur subjektiv? Alles ist also gleich gut, nichts ist besser und nichts schlechter, weil alles nur subjektives Empfinden ist. Interessant.



Sorry, das ich jetzt erneut dein Weltbild zerstören muss. Aber Kunst ist ebenfalls subjektiv. Die "großen Kunstwerke" wurden auch nur als solche definiert und sind zum Kulturgut geworden, weil die Werke als Repräsentation einer anderen Zeit/Kultur stehen. Genauso ist es mit Gothic, WoW, GTA und andere Titel. Für den einen sind es Meisterwerke. Für andere nicht. Und nur weil mir jemand weis machen will, das die Mona Lisa ein Meisterwerk/Kunstwerk sein soll, muss ich seine Meinung nicht teilen. Das ist aber ein allgemeines Problem. Man kann die Meinung anderer teilen. Muss man aber nicht!

Diese Apfel-mit-Birnen Vergleiche helfen einfach nicht.


----------



## S754 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Über Geschmack/eigene Meinungen lässt sich nicht streiten Leute! Hört doch auf, hat keinen Sinn.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Richtig, einfach den Schlussstrich ziehen bevor noch der Kerkermeister mit dem Schlüssel kommt


----------



## Kinguin (4. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

@ Porsche 
Warum sind unsere Denkweisen merkwürdig? Das könnte auf deine genauso gut zutreffen 
Ich möchte daraus jetzt auch keinen Krieg machen,die über mir haben es ja schon gesagt - ist halt wirklich subjektiv.
Natürlich gibt es besser und schlechter,und auch Meisterwerke und eben Müll - liegt aber nun im Sinne des Betrachters.
Auch gibt es immer eine Mehrheit,die eine bestimmte Sache abfeiert ,dh aber nicht gleich ,das ess wirklich das Beste ist.

Man sollte aber nicht an kommen,und die eigene Meinung als allgemeingültig die Beste darstellen und alle andere Meinungen schlecht reden.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Wer noch was sucht zum zocken den kann ich Baldurs Gate, Drakensang oder The Witcher 1 empfehlen. Wem Baldurs Gate zu altbacken ist der spielt Drakensang, ist so ähnlich nur aktuellere Grafik.


----------



## Porsche2000 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ich kenne davon nur The Witcher 1. Ein super Spiel, aber wer Gothic als unzugänglich beschreibt, der muss ja bei The Witcher regelrecht frustriert die Tastatur in die Ecke pfeffern. Das Spiel hat eine so miese Steuerung, dass ich es mehrmals aufgeben musste. Zwei verschiedene Schwerter speziell für jeden Gegnertyp und dann nochmal pro Schwert drei verschiedene Angriffsmethoden, wo man ständig umherswitchen muss, um die richtige anzuwenden. Hinzu kommt, dass man seine Waffe nur im Kampf ziehen kann und völlig überfordert mit dem durcheinandergewürfelten Interface, das sich so schön über den gesamten Bildrand zieht.

Das nenne ich unzugänglich. Komischerweise kritisiert das hier niemand.

In The Witcher 2 hat man ja glücklicherweise eine vereinfachte Steuerung eingebaut. Ich muss es nicht unbedingt einfach haben, aber wenn es so unnötig verkompliziert ist wie im ersten Teil, dann geht das Anfangs schon auf die Nerven und endet darin, dass viele das Spiel bereits nach dem "Tutorial" wieder deinstallieren.

Ich empfehle außerdem jeden die "Extreme Immersion Mod" welche das störende HUD entfernt sowie auch diese hässlichen bunten Kreise unter den Gegnern. An die Steuerung muss nan sich leider irgendwie gewöhnen. Dagegen läuft Gothic ja echt angenehm präzise von Hand. Finde ich sogar komfortabler als Skyrim, wo sich auch nienand beschwert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Jepp Drakensang war auch recht nett und Two Worlds konnte man sich ja auch antun oder noch Skyrim.


----------



## Jor-El (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Das nenne ich unzugänglich. Komischerweise kritisiert das hier niemand.


Was dem einen unzugänglich erscheint, nennt der andere anspruchsvoll. 



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ich muss es nicht unbedingt einfach haben, aber wenn es so unnötig verkompliziert ist wie im ersten Teil, dann geht das Anfangs schon auf die Nerven und endet darin, dass viele das Spiel bereits nach dem "Tutorial" wieder deinstallieren.


Dann muss man sich halt eingestehen, dass das Spiel nichts für einen ist. 
Die einen stehen auf Linken-Mausbutton-Smashen und machen am Ende des Spiels einen Haken bei "Durchgespielt" und andere lassen sich auf ein Spiel ein, kämpfen sich durch und haben dann in ein paar Jahren nette Anekdoten, wie sie trotz der schwierigen Steuerung ein Spiel gemeistert haben. Frag mal die ganzen Demon's Souls und Dark Souls Jünger. 
Aber deshalb ein Spiel schlecht reden, nur weil es für einen nichts ist...?



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass man seine Waffe nur im Kampf ziehen kann und völlig überfordert mit dem durcheinandergewürfelten Interface, das sich so schön über den gesamten Bildrand zieht.


Waffen kann man komfortabel per Q-Taste ziehen und mit Tab wegstecken und wenn man eine Information auf die Schnelle nicht im Interface findet, einfach mal mit Space pausieren und in Ruhe orientieren.


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ich kenne davon nur The Witcher 1. Ein super Spiel, aber wer Gothic als unzugänglich beschreibt, der muss ja bei The Witcher regelrecht frustriert die Tastatur in die Ecke pfeffern. Das Spiel hat eine so miese Steuerung, dass ich es mehrmals aufgeben musste. Zwei verschiedene Schwerter speziell für jeden Gegnertyp und dann nochmal pro Schwert drei verschiedene Angriffsmethoden, wo man ständig umherswitchen muss, um die richtige anzuwenden. Hinzu kommt, dass man seine Waffe nur im Kampf ziehen kann und völlig überfordert mit dem durcheinandergewürfelten Interface, das sich so schön über den gesamten Bildrand zieht.
> 
> Das nenne ich unzugänglich. Komischerweise kritisiert das hier niemand.
> 
> ...



Komisch, für mich war The Witcher 1 sehr zugänglich und die Sache mit den 2 Schwertern + 3 Kampfstilen sehr eingängig. Dazu noch die Alchemie und die Zauberzeichen und das Tagebuch nicht zu vergessen, in dem alle Informationen zu finden waren die man zum Einsatz dieser Gegenstände benötigte und welche Monster gegen was empfindlich waren. Gute Recherche in der Spielwelt vorausgesetzt. Es gab immer genug Bücher und Schriftrollen zu finden wo das beschrieben war.

Und Blümchenfantasy nur weil einem nicht alle 2 Meter "du Ar..." um die Ohren geschmettert wird?
Rassenhass, Intoleranz, Drogenmissbrauch, Männer die den Frauen ihre Rolle aufzwingen wollen, bestalischer Mord, Kanibalismus etc sind also für dich Blümchenfantasy?  

Was die ach so zugängliche Steuerung von Gothic angeht: Jedes mal wenn ich es mal wieder spiele möchte ich erstmal in meine Tischkante beißen bis mir die Steuerung wieder einigermaßen klar wird. Das fängt schon beim ersten Tauchversuch in dem kleinen See ganz am Anfang an und hört beim Kämpfen nicht auf.

Apropo Schwert nur im Kampf ... Bei Gothic empfiehlt es sich auch das Schwert erst im Kampf zu ziehen und anschließend wieder wegzustecken sonst ist es nichts mit looten.  Und wenn wir grade mal beim Looten sind: Es ist ja so realistisch, dass unser Held mit 2000 Ork-Schwertern, 300 Rüstungen und 10000 fachen Kleinkram wie ein junger Gott durch die Gegend hüpft ...

Geralt hingegen ist auf seine beiden Schwerter eine Zusatzwaffe und ansonsten nur Kleinkram beschränkt. Und sein Platz im Inventar ist sehr begrenzt.
Und was den strahlenden Helden angeht: Geralt wird von den meisten gehasst, verachtet oder bestenfalls als das kleinere Übel tolleriert. Aber ein Strahlender Held ist er in keinster Weise ... selbst seine Geliebte will ihn auch nur für ihre Zwecke und politischen Bestrebungen ausnutzen. 

Das einzig lächerliche an dem ersten Witcherspiel ist in meinen Augen nur das Sammelkartenspiel mit den Frauen. So nach dem Motto: Gibst du mir eine rote Blume teilen wir die Kissen, aber ist die Blume blau wirds nichts mit uns beiden.
Das hat Teil 2 schon wesentlich besser hinbekommen.

Ich mag Gothic auch sehr, aber es ist beileibe nicht das einzig selig machende Rollenspiel und die Steuerung ist eher wie ein Brett, dass viele davon abschreckt das Spiel überhaupt zu beginnen.


----------



## Kinguin (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ich glaube ,wenn jemals mal die Zeit kommt ,in der man auf Videospiele keine Lust mehr hat,dann sollte man halt einfach das Hobby wechseln bzw Gaming erstmal pausieren.
Jedes Hobby wird irgendwann mal langweilig,das Gute ist,es gibt genug Alternativen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

ich ertappe mich auch dabei kaum noch zu zocken


----------



## orca113 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Bei mir war es ne Zeitlang so das ich gar nicht mehr gespielt hab und keine Lust mehr hatte. Jetzt tue ich es wieder aber ich habe zum Beispiel das Genre geändert. Mir liegt jetzt mehr an Rollenspielen usw. Aber auch Taktik oder Schleich Sachen wie Splinter Cell oder ähnliche gefallen mir inzwischen.

Die Shooter sind wie schon oft gesagt tot.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Mit so etwas wie Commandos, Thief und Splinter Cell hatte ich auch so meine Abneigung die sich nach ein paar Anläufen legte. Genauso bei Tomb Raider die ewigen Hüpfeinlagen


----------



## Veriquitas (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Die Shooter sind wie schon oft gesagt tot.



Stalker regelt...


----------



## orca113 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Stalker regelt...



Ich verstehe nicht...

Also Stalker zähle ich nicht als reinen Shooter. 

Stalker ist eine Sache für sich. Tolle Atmo und Story...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Mit Stalker und Crysis bin ich nie wirklich warm geworden


----------



## Veriquitas (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht...
> 
> Also Stalker zähle ich nicht als reinen Shooter.
> 
> Stalker ist eine Sache für sich. Tolle Atmo und Story...



Doch Stalker ist nen reiner Shooter plus den Open World Aspekt und deswegen meiner Meinung nach der Beste Shooter überhaupt. Fallout 3 zum Beispiel ist kein Shooter...


----------



## orca113 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Nein es ist kein reiner Shooter. Dafür sind die RPG Elemente zu stark.


----------



## keinnick (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Doch Stalker ist nen reiner Shooter plus den Open World Aspekt und deswegen meiner Meinung nach der Beste Shooter überhaupt. Fallout 3 zum Beispiel ist kein Shooter...



Durch den Open World Aspekt hast Du so viele Möglichkeiten. Deshalb ist das Game für mich kein reiner Shooter. Ich hab in Stalker schon oft minutenlang verharrt um mich dann irgendwo vorbei zu schleichen ohne einen Schuss abzugeben. Das Game ist für mich einfach eine Klasse für sich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Action Adventure


----------



## orca113 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Durch den Open World Aspekt hast Du so viele Möglichkeiten. Deshalb ist das Game für mich kein reiner Shooter. Ich hab in Stalker schon oft minutenlang verharrt um mich dann irgendwo vorbei zu schleichen ohne einen Schuss abzugeben. Das Game ist für mich einfach eine Klasse für sich.



Das stimmt. Viel zu viel Erkundungsmöglichkeiten für nen Shooter.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Viel zu viel Erkundungsmöglichkeiten für nen Shooter.



Für mich ist es trotzdem nen reiner Shooter, ist aber wohl Ansichtssache.


----------



## orca113 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Für mich ist es trotzdem nen reiner Shooter, ist aber wohl Ansichtssache.



Vermutlich ja.

Stalker ist aber wieder ein gutes Beispiel dafür das ein "gutes Spiel" ganz arg von der Atmo lebt.

Davon mal abgesehen, habe mir kürzlich Alien Isolation auf Steam im Angebot gekauft. Hab ejetzt die erste Stunde gespielt und dann Game versteht es einen am weiter Spielen zu halten ob wohl bis jetzt null aufregendes passiert ist. Das ist auch ne Kunst...


----------



## Kinguin (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Vermutlich ja.
> 
> Stalker ist aber wieder ein gutes Beispiel dafür das ein "gutes Spiel" ganz arg von der Atmo lebt.
> 
> Davon mal abgesehen, habe mir kürzlich Alien Isolation auf Steam im Angebot gekauft. Hab ejetzt die erste Stunde gespielt und dann Game versteht es einen am weiter Spielen zu halten ob wohl bis jetzt null aufregendes passiert ist. Das ist auch ne Kunst...



Alien Isolation ist echt ein stimmiges,hübsches Spiel - mir persönlich ging aber der Kern des Gameplays (das Alien) ziemlich auf die Nerven.
Und es war auch der Spannungs/Atmokiller im Spiel,aber vielleicht merkst du das selbst - oder auch nicht.
Manche scheint es nicht gestört zu haben,bei mir war es aber nach dem Anspielen der Grund,warum ich es mir dann doch nicht geholt habe.

PS:Stalker steht mal auf der ToDo Liste,habe darüber nur Positives gehört,wenn es auch nicht so bekannt ist. ^^


----------



## Veriquitas (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Kinguin schrieb:


> PS:Stalker steht mal auf der ToDo Liste,habe darüber nur Positives gehört,wenn es auch nicht so bekannt ist. ^^



Muss man spielen gibt es kein Weg dran vorbei...


----------



## Porsche2000 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen, habe mir kürzlich Alien Isolation auf Steam im Angebot gekauft. Hab ejetzt die erste Stunde gespielt und dann Game versteht es einen am weiter Spielen zu halten ob wohl bis jetzt null aufregendes passiert ist. Das ist auch ne Kunst...



Ja das ist eine Kunst, denn oft wird Spannung gerade dort erzeugt, wo gar nichts passiert. Zu viel Action oder Monster würden nur unnötig die Wirkung schmälern. Hier ist weniger mehr. Das beste Beispiel hierfür ist Amnesia, wo Angst wirklich funktioniert. Und das ohne herumspritzende Gedärme und Monster, die einem ständig ins Gesicht springen! Es fängt erst ganz gemächlich an und führt uns später immer mehr in die zutiefst verstörenden Abgründe der menschlichen Böshaftigkeit. Richtig creepy shit!

Alien Isolation weiß genauso eine bedrohliche Atmosphäre aufzubauen, macht aber dennoch grundlegende Fehler. Vielmehr sind das aber allgemeine Probleme der meisten Horrorspiele. Schaut man sich die Reaktionen der Spieler an, ist das Alien alles andere als beängstigend, sondern wirkt wie eine "fun-challenge" wo die Spieler sich freuen, wenn sie es gemeistert haben "Yes, I beat it!". Diesen Fehler will Frictional Games mit SOMA nicht machen. Es wird Sci-Fi-Horror auf einer viel tiefgründigeren psychologischen Ebene sein, als "versteck dich vor den Monstern".

Aber es ist schon erstaunlich, dass sich ein großer Publisher traut, mit Alien Isolation ein Triple-A Horrorspiel zu veröffentlichen, was nicht auf einen auszutragenden Kampf basiert.

Wenn dir Alien Isolation gefällt, wird dir auch Amnesia, Penumbra, SOMA und Outlast gefallen, wobei letzteres eher auf blutige Szenen setzt, was dem Horror bzw. dem Terror aber nicht unbedingt schadet.


----------



## keinnick (5. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Kinguin schrieb:


> PS:Stalker steht mal auf der ToDo Liste,habe darüber nur Positives gehört,wenn es auch nicht so bekannt ist. ^^



Stalker hat so seine Ecken und Kanten, man darf sich am Anfang nicht davon abschrecken lassen (das nur als Vorwarnung). Alles in allem ist es aber echt eine super Serie.


----------



## iTraxx (8. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Der TE hat schon recht, ich vermisse auch die schönen älteren Spiele wie Need for Speed Most Wanted oder Gothic 3 (sind so die ersten Games mit denen ich mich befassen konnte für noch ältere bin ich zu jung ) die Spiele Suchte ich heute noch und werde die auch noch länger spielen sofern möglich.  Nfs MW ist für mich einfach dass Autorennspiel schlecht hin. Es hatte eine Gute Story schnelle Wägen und vor allem Polizeiverfolgungen  *-*. Heute sind viele spiele nur noch auf Grafik aus,...  die Story ist bei vielen nur noch Nebensache ( siehe z.B. BF4 oder NfsMW2) und bei Rollenspielen ist es noch schlimmer ich finde persönlich die Story von der Risen-Reihe recht langweilig und wenig unterhaltsam.  Auf das nächste Spiel, auf dass ich mich freu ist Witcher 3 weil einfach die anderen 2 Teile super waren/sind. Natürlich sieht das jeder anderst, doc ich glaub nicht dass ich alleine mit der Meinung da stehe.


----------



## Porsche2000 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

NFS MW war doch schon ein Rückschritt gegenüber den originalen Klassikern NFS Porsche und NFS Brennender Asphalt. Schon damals wurde bei NFS MW nur auf die Grafik geachtet. Spielerisch war es jedoch eher ein Fun-Racer anstatt der Serie treu zu bleiben, welche ja immer ein glaubwürdiges Mittelding zwischen Simulation und Arcade war. Bei NFS MW ging es dann nur noch um den Krieg mit den Cops und alles kaputtzucrashen, wofür man dann auch noch belohnt wurde. Das war einfach extrem platt. Früher wurde sowas als "Fahrfehler" bestraft. Auch von der Karriere her sind die Klassiker bis heute ein Juwel im Genre.

Selbes mit Gothic 3. Das war bis dato der schlechteste Teil und das, obwohl er insgesamt immer noch eines der besten Rollenspiele überhaupt ist. Jedoch nicht mal Ansatzweise zu vergleichen mit Gothic 1 & 2.


----------



## iTraxx (9. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Naja ich fand beide super aber Handlung ist immer noch Interpretations Sache empfindet jeder änderst


----------



## Shona (9. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> NFS MW war doch schon ein Rückschritt gegenüber den originalen Klassikern NFS Porsche und NFS Brennender Asphalt.


Pff das einzig wahre NFS ist das hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lambo war einfach klasse und du hast alles damit weggefegt 
Hier noch ein https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaz-UzwGjwg ein Video ^^


----------



## iTraxx (9. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

1996 ist vor meiner Zeit [emoji23]


----------



## orca113 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Da hab ich die Ausbildung angefangen  

Mit Spielen wie NFS sind wir da wo es bei mir aufhört ein Spiel bewerten zu können. Rennspiele sind einfach nicht mein Beuteschema.


----------



## Porsche2000 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Da hab ich die Ausbildung angefangen
> 
> Mit Spielen wie NFS sind wir da wo es bei mir aufhört ein Spiel bewerten zu können. Rennspiele sind einfach nicht mein Beuteschema.



Oh das ist sehr schade. Woher kommt diese Abneigung? NFS Porsche ist eines der besten Spiele überhaupt und völlig anders als der Rest aller Rennspiele. Es ist mit so viel Liebe zum Detail und Perfektion gemacht - ein besonderes Erlebnis. Es ist kein einfaches Rennspiel!

Naja also NFS 1 habe ich mir der Vollständigkeit halber gekauft, aber es kommt spielerisch an keinen der Nachfolger ran. Es ist extrem altbacken und eine richtige Karriere gibt es auch nicht - eher fährt man jede Strecke in Etappen der Reihe nach durch und das wars. Teil 2 war viel ausgereifter. Die richtigen Highlights waren dann NFS 4 und 5. Danach ging es wieder Bergab.

Auch gut ist World Racing. Das wohl beste Open-World Rennspiel.


----------



## iTraxx (9. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Stimmt Porsche hab ich auch noch zu Hause das war super war mein erstes Need for speed


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Oh das ist sehr schade. Woher kommt diese Abneigung? NFS Porsche ist eines der besten Spiele überhaupt und völlig anders als der Rest aller Rennspiele. Es ist mit so viel Liebe zum Detail und Perfektion gemacht - ein besonderes Erlebnis. Es ist kein einfaches Rennspiel!
> 
> Naja also NFS 1 habe ich mir der Vollständigkeit halber gekauft, aber es kommt spielerisch an keinen der Nachfolger ran. Es ist extrem altbacken und eine richtige Karriere gibt es auch nicht - eher fährt man jede Strecke in Etappen der Reihe nach durch und das wars. Teil 2 war viel ausgereifter. Die richtigen Highlights waren dann NFS 4 und 5. Danach ging es wieder Bergab.
> 
> Auch gut ist World Racing. Das wohl beste Open-World Rennspiel.




Ja allgemein Rennspiele sind nicht so meins. Die beiden ersten Gran Turismo gefielen mir aber ansonsten ist sowas nichts für mich.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Wichtiges Thema - jetzt wird es wieder aktuell - aktueller denn je.

Schon auf der ersten Seite im zweiten Kommentar liest man: Es liegt an Dir.
Natürlich liegt es an mir und an Dir und an jedem einzelnen Spieler ganz individuell.

Mir geht es aber mindestens genauso, wie dem Threadersteller oder noch schlimmer, wenn ich nach Games suche.
Ich geb einfach kein Geld mehr für Spiele aus - Fazit: Ich spiele nicht mehr. Weiters: Warum hab ich mir dann
eine 1080ti gekauft? Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass das rausgeworfenes Geld war - obwohl.. ist schon cool die Karte.
Aber nur für Benchmarks?

Die einzigen Spiele, welche ich noch ganz gerne benutze, sind Rennspiele (aktuell Forza Horizon). Es macht großteils 
richtig Spaß - also mir.

Ansonsten werd ich nur noch von Hack&Slash oder Shooter-Games traktiert. Was? Das ist alles? Scheinbar ja.
Und selbst jene Spiele, welche durchaus anders sein wollen, sind es, wenn man die oberflächlichen Unterschiede 
abzieht - überhaupt nicht besonders und bestimmt nicht komplett anders.

Mag sein, dass ich zu große Erwartungshaltungen gegenüber "Spiele" habe. Nur: Wenn ich schon mein teuer Verdientes in
so virtuelle Spaßmacher investier - soll es mir auch Spaß machen. Und gestern wieder: Ein Spiel auf Steam erfolgreich
zurückgegeben nach ungefähr 40 Minuten anspielen. Jetzt sitze ich auf einer kleinen Steam-Gutschrift und finde NICHTS,
wovon ich nur ein wenig überzeugt wäre um es darin investieren zu wollen.

Und immer wieder wirkt es auf mich, als kommt nur noch Schrott raus, gleichermaßen empfinde ich die Spiele-Szene von
damals weitaus kreativer..


----------



## Gimmick (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



lustige_Fehlerquelle schrieb:


> Und immer wieder wirkt es auf mich, als kommt nur noch Schrott raus, gleichermaßen empfinde ich die Spiele-Szene von
> damals weitaus kreativer..



Natürlich gab es damals mehr neues. Es gab nicht von Anfang an (pseudo) 3D; nach und nach wurde neue technische Möglichkeiten entwickelt und in Spielen umgesetzt.
Seit etlichen Jahren geht aber quasi alles und fast alles wurde auch schon umgesetzt. Ingesamt ist die verfügbare Variation an Spielen aber deutlich größer, als damals.

Wenn eine ähnliche Erfahrung nochmal haben will, muss man wohl VR antesten. Das flashed imo wie das erste Mal das Unreal Intro.

Abgesehen davon erscheint mir das Beutesprektrum mit Rennspielen, Shootern und Hack&Slay ein wenig begrenzt. Die Genres auf drei beschränken und sich dann wundern, dass alles irgendwie gleich ist, ist halt auch irgendwie ein wenig sinnfrei 

Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, dass Du auch in diesen Genres eher in Richtung "erwachsene" Spiele gehst. bei Shootern wäre das sowas wie CoD, Crysis, Battlefield, usw. 

Wenn das zutrifft solltest du dich mal ein wenig locker machen und Spiele Spiele sein lassen. 

Ich zocke normaler weise fast nur 3D-RPGs, Shooter, Thirdperson Adventures (Watch Dogs etc) und fand das auch alles etwas langweilig.

Hab mir dann mal ein Gamepad geliehen und Rayman Origins gespielt. Das Spiel ist albern, bunt und knuffig. Hätte ich nie Geld für ausgegeben, aber das gabs mal umsonst bei Uplay.
Hat extrem Spaß gemacht. ^^
Seit dem hab ich auch meinen Horizont mal wieder etwas erweitert und spiele auch mehr abseits der breitbeworbenen AAA Titel.

Wenn du auch Sidescroller/Jump&Run magst, kannst du ja mal Trine(2) spielen oder Unravel (oder eben Rayman ^^).
Zudem gibt es doch jetzt einen neuen Micromashines Teil. Wenn der Online MP hat wär das sicher richtig geil.

Ansonsten weniger ein Spiel beim Spielen mit anderen Spielen vergleichen, sondern einfach zocken :X


----------



## tandel (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ist wirklich alles schlechter als früher? Ich denke, es liegt vor allem an der Übersättigung der betreffenden Spieler.

Man hat in seine Lieblingsgenres einfach schon zu viel Zeit versenkt, als dass ein neuer Teil noch mal so richtig Begeisterung auslösen könnte.
Das ist nicht eine Frage des absoluten Alters, sondern der Gesamtspielezeit. Was habe ich z.B. RTS gezockt, angefangen mit Dune2 über sämtliche C&C Teile bis hin zu AOE1+2.
Mit RPGs oder FPS sieht es nicht anders aus. Klar kann mich da ein neues Spiel dieser alten Genres nicht mehr total faszinieren.

Wirklich was ganz neues wird wirklich erst durch VR möglich sein, das dauert aber noch ein bisschen. Bis da hin muss man sich halt auf die einzelnen Perlen konzentrieren. 
Ich hatte in den letzten paar Jahren viel Spaß mit GTA V, World of Warships und Fallout 4.

Jetzt ist mal wieder eine Durststrecke (oder Erholungsphase) angesagt, aber in 1-2 Jahren kommt bestimmt noch mal ein echter Knaller für mich.


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ich hab viel Spaß an gemoddeten Spielen,  seien es Grafikmods oder tiefe Eingriffe ins Gameplay.  
Es macht auch Spaß ein (OpenWorld) Spiel anders als vom Entwickler vorgesehen anzugehen.

Aktuell spiele ich sehr gerne TestDriveUnlimited 2.   Nicht als Raser sondern einfach zum Umhercruisen.  So kann man den vollen Funktionsumfang des Spiels auch mal nutzen und genießen:   Funktionierende andere Verkehrsteilnehmer, Blinker, Beschilderung aller wichtigen Orte im Spiel, sodass man ohne GPS klarkommt etc. 

Gleiches gilt für GTA V: Ich denke die meisten Spieler wollten schon mal gerne als Cop spielen  ->  LSPD-FR  ist die Lösung als Mod.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



> Ansonsten werd ich nur noch von Hack&Slash oder Shooter-Games traktiert. Was? Das ist alles? Scheinbar ja.
> Und selbst jene Spiele, welche durchaus anders sein wollen, sind es, wenn man die oberflächlichen Unterschiede
> abzieht - überhaupt nicht besonders und bestimmt nicht komplett anders.


Gefühlte Wahrheit, mehr sag ich dazu nicht. Nur Hack&Slash und Shooter? Stimmt faktisch einfach nicht. 
EF2017


----------



## OField (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



tandel schrieb:


> Ist wirklich alles schlechter als früher? Ich denke, es liegt vor allem an der Übersättigung der betreffenden Spieler.


50:50 es gibt Spielereihen, die durchaus "verfallen", aber ja mit jedem Blockbuster steigen die Erwartungen. Und wenn das Spiel dann "nur" so gut wie der Vorgänger ist, ist es bereits schlecht.


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. August 2017)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ich glaube es liegt auch viel daran, dass man sich an den falschen Stellen umschaut.

Es gibt nicht nur die großen Blockbuster und Spieleserien da draußen. Diese werden meist auf Sicherheit ausgelegt. Die Sicherheit der breiten Masse zu gefallen und viel Geld einzufahren. Also wird immer die gleiche Suppe neu aufgewärmt und ab und zu eine neue Zutat hinzugefügt.

Neue Spielideen etc sucht man hier vergeblich. 

Ich schaue mich schon seit geraumer Zeit auf den Indiesektor um und habe hier viel spielenswertes endeckt. Auch andere ungewöhnliche Spielideen und Mechaniken findet man hier. Die Grafik mag nicht immer TopDog sein, aber die Games dahinter sind es wert angeschaut zu werden. 
Sie sind sicherlich nichts für jedermann, aber man sollte mal einen Blick drauf werfen, wenn man der Mainstreamtitel müde geworden ist.


----------



## orca113 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



> Es gibt nicht nur die großen Blockbuster und Spieleserien da draußen. Diese werden meist auf Sicherheit ausgelegt. Die Sicherheit der breiten Masse zu gefallen und viel Geld einzufahren. Also wird immer die gleiche Suppe neu aufgewärmt und ab und zu eine neue Zutat hinzugefügt.



Zum einen das und zum anderen ist es auch so das man oft an einem Genre festhängt. Bei mir waren es immer Shooter aber auch da kam ja nur noch Schrott. Dies ist nur meine persönliche Meinung aber sehr euch die Shooter Serien an. Mit BF1 hat die BF Serie ihren Tiefpunkt erreicht. Nach BF3 dachte ich es geht nicht mehr schlechter. Dann die ganzen anderen Serien wie MOH oder COD... kann da nur noch den Kopf schütteln. 

Bei mir ist es dann aberr so das mich plötzlich wieder mehr Games wie The Witcher reizten. Taten sie vorher auch aber eben nicht so sehr. Aktuell habe ich die Schleichspiele für mich entdeckt. Hatte für wenig Geld Hitman Absolution besorgt und habe das verschlungen. So sehr das ich mir auch das neue zugelegt habe. Auch für mich super obwohl ich vorher bedenken hatte.

Aber es ist was dran, die Qualität der Spiele ist schlechter als früher weil eben das Kohlemachen/Sichersein Prinzip gilt zu einem Großteil.


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. August 2017)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Die Zeit, dass ichn in einem Genre festsaß ist seit dem ich keine MMORPG mehr spiele vorbei. Dazu sind meine Gaminginteressen zu weit gefächert ... Bis auf Sportspiele (FIFA, NBA etc pp) spiele ich eigentlich alle Genres gerne.

Was mir aber von Zeit zu Zeit passiert, dass ich eine ganzen Weile in einem Spiel feststecke. Elite Dangerous habe ich in Alpha und Beta fast ein Jahr ausschließlich gespielt. Davor war es Skyrim. Und Stardew Valley kommt auch auf 91 Spielstunden.


----------



## orca113 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Die Zeit, dass ichn in einem Genre festsaß ist seit dem ich keine MMORPG mehr spiele vorbei. Dazu sind meine Gaminginteressen zu weit gefächert ... Bis auf Sportspiele (FIFA, NBA etc pp) spiele ich eigentlich alle Genres gerne.
> 
> Was mir aber von Zeit zu Zeit passiert, dass ich eine ganzen Weile in einem Spiel feststecke. Elite Dangerous habe ich in Alpha und Beta fast ein Jahr ausschließlich gespielt. Davor war es Skyrim. Und Stardew Valley kommt auch auf 91 Spielstunden.



Ist bei mir ähnlich. Sportspiele gar nicht von Rennen mal abgesehen. 

Habe mir aber vor kurzem Mortal Kombat XL geholt. Hatte das gesehen auf YouTube und es reizt mich. Macht spaß.


----------



## Angie2012 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ich habe wieder angefangen die alten Spiele zu spielen. 
Gerade die Games mit den man seine Jugend oder während der Schulzeit verbracht hat, sind so finde ich, die Besten.
Ich bin 2007 aus der Schule rausgekommen und Spiele wie Half-Life 2 ,Doom 3,  Painkiller, Medal of Honor, Crysis,  Call of Duty , das wahren noch Zeiten wo man noch gestaunt hat und sich in der Schule im Pausenhof drüber unterhalten hat über die tollen Momente die man dort beim Zocken erlebt hat. 

Man wird aber auch Älter und ab einen gewissen Punkt oder ab ein bestimmtes Alter hat man dann doch schon alles gesehen und dann ist die Luft nun mal raus.
Vielleicht sollte man sich neues Hobby zulegen z.b, Mottorad fahren , tauchen oder Angeln.

Eine Zeit lang hattte ich gar keinen Bock mehr auf Gaming , habe nur noch Musik gehört und Filme geguckt.
Mittlerweile Zocke ich wieder sehr gerne.
Mein letztes Spiel was ich mir zugelegt habe war Battlefield 1 und ich hatte nach 60 STD keinen Bock mehr weil es auch gar nicht mehr motiviert hat und der Spaß nach unten ging.

Mehrspieler spiele ich mometan gar nicht mehr, da ist die Luft raus , habe mich selber über den Mehrspieler ( BF , CS;GO, Titanfall , etc )  mehrmals aufgeregt nicht nur wegen den Cheater / Hackern sondern weil für mich der Mehrspieler einfach nur 
noch stressig ist . Hat auch vielleicht was mit den Alter zu tun ( bei mir 28 jahre alt )  oder aber auch den Beruf den man ausübt.

Mir sind Singleplayer Spiele angenehmer und auch nach der Arbeit habe ich noch voll und ganz Bock drauf .
Ich habe wieder mit die Alten Spiele angefangen.  
Half-Life 2  mit der Cinematik MOD 13,   
dafor habe ich RAGE  durchgespielt 
die Dead Space Teile 1- 3 
demnächst vielleicht Crysis 1-3 

Habe selber im Steam account knapp 100 spiele die Ich jetzt nach und nach abarbeite und da lass ich mir auch Zeit. 
Einige Spiele im Account sind nicht so toll,  die lass ich dann auch beiseite.

Spiele kaufe ich auch immer weniger weil man sich doch ärgert das es die 50 € nicht wert sind.


----------



## orca113 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*



> Spiele wie Half-Life 2 ,Doom 3,  Painkiller, Medal of Honor, Crysis,  Call of Duty , das wahren noch Zeiten wo man noch gestaunt hat und sich in der Schule im Pausenhof drüber unterhalten hat über die tollen Momente die man dort beim Zocken erlebt hat.



Sign



> Mein letztes Spiel was ich mir zugelegt habe war Battlefield 1 und ich hatte nach 60 STD keinen Bock mehr weil es auch gar nicht mehr motiviert hat und der Spaß nach unten ging.



schlechtester Teil der Serie... einTiefstpunkt des Spielzeitalters...



> Mehrspieler spiele ich mometan gar nicht mehr, da ist die Luft raus , habe mich selber über den Mehrspieler ( BF , CS;GO, Titanfall , etc )  mehrmals aufgeregt nicht nur wegen den Cheater / Hackern sondern weil für mich der Mehrspieler einfach nur
> noch stressig ist .



Unterschreibe ich auch blind



> Spiele kaufe ich auch immer weniger weil man sich doch ärgert das es die 50 € nicht wert sind.



Für PC Games gebe ich so gut wie gar kein Geld mehr aus. Nur noch wenn es Sachen sind die im Sale sind. Dementsprechend ältere oder sonst schnäppchen.

Kaufe eigentlich nur noch Xbox One Games oder 360er Games. Mehr nicht. Da kann ich sie wieder verkaufenn oder günstig gebraucht erstehen. Aktuell Hitman (2016) für 35€ neu gekauft. Habe echt was davon und es macht lange Spass. Wenn ich das mal Satt bin kommt es weg ansonsten behalte ich es ohne Reue.


----------



## addicTix (28. April 2018)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Alter Thread, aber das Thema ist für mich aktueller denn je.
Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber mir macht mittlerweile irgendwie kein Spiel mehr Spaß.
Früher habe ich absolut gern gezockt, gefühlt jedes Singleplayer und Multiplayer Spiel gekauft oder zumindest angespielt.
Mittlerweile bin ich bei eigentlich keinem Spiel mehr nur ansatzweise gehyped wie damals, noch machen sie mir auf dauer Spaß.
Das Problem habe ich schon seit 2-3 Jahren aber richtig aufgefallen ist es mir bei Battlefield 1.
Als Battlefield 3 in die Alpha kam und später in die BETA war ich absolut geflashed und gehyped, es hat einfach Spaß gemacht.
Vor allem als BF3 dann final war war es einfach DAS Spiel.. Man konnte es den ganzen Tag spielen ohne das es langweilig wurde, man hat sich mit Freunden drüber unterhalten etc.
Bei BF4 war das gefühlt schon weniger stark ausgeprägt, aber ab BF1 war es zu ende.
Es motiviert mich absolut 0, es kommt kein Feeling mehr auf. 
Das gilt für viele Multiplayer Spiele. 
Jedes MP game kommt mir vor, als würde jeder tryharden und in der ESL One mitspielen.
Egal ob COD, Battlefield, PUBG, Counter-Strike... früher konnte ich Multiplayer tatsächlich zum entspannen spielen, jetzt muss ich mich für jede Partie abnormal anstrengen um nur einen Hauch einer Chance zu haben - wenn ich nicht 10 kills und 40 tode haben will.

Singleplayer Spiele sind für mich auch nicht mehr das, was sie einmal waren.
Es gibt definitiv immer noch ganz nette Games, aber es kommt keins mehr das mich einfach richtig packt.
GTA V im Jahr 2013 war das letzte, was mich so richtig genommen hat.
Seit Jahren hab ich keine Spiele mehr zu Release gekauft, weder MP noch SP. Das einzige Spiel was ansteht wäre RDR2.

Keine Ahnung was ich da machen soll.
In mir fühle ich noch dieses "boah zocken macht Spaß", aber wenn ich spiele denke ich mir einfach nur, dass es absolut nicht mehr das ist, was es mal war.
Wie schon jemand geschrieben hat, Spiele wie Half-Life 2, Halo, CS 1.6 bzw CSS, alte CoD's usw. waren einfach noch richtig coole Spiele.


----------



## Gimmick (28. April 2018)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Also mir hat AC: Origins richtig Spaß gemacht - nicht zuletzt wegen des guten Hauptcharakters.


----------



## FetterKasten (28. April 2018)

*AW: Warum werden aĺle Games nur noch Sch*sse und machen kein Spaß mehr?*

Ich denke das liegt auch einfach dran, dass man sich, als man jünger war, mit seiner Fantasie ganz anders auf die Spiele eingelassen hat und viel tiefer in die Welt eintauchen konnte.

Wenn ich dran denke, wie ich als Kind auf dem Gameboy Pokemon, Mario, Golden Sun oder so gespielt hab. Das war ja eigtl total primitives Zeug, auf nem kleinen verpixelten unbeleuchteten Display, aber es hat sich angefühlt, wie ein Leben in einer anderen Welt.
Wenn ich heutzutage sowas in Neu spielen würde, hätte ich nach 5mins keinen Bock mehr, weil ich mich nicht drauf einlassen würde. Selbst mit VR würde ich da nicht so tief "drin" sein.
Bei PC Spielen in der Jugend war es schon weniger intensiv, aber immer noch deutlich mehr wie heute.

Dann heutzutage lieber mal ne kurze Runde PUBG oder sowas und danach wieder weg vom PC.


----------

